# Pogre's Story Hour - with Pics of Minis & Scenery (Final Update)



## pogre (Dec 2, 2002)

Introduction
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

One of the attractions that brought me to EN World was my friend Ben Durbin mentioning his fine story hour about his character Wulf Ratbane. I read the story from start to finish and really was impressed with his efforts (still am). I moved on to Pirate Cat’s story effort and quickly realized why it was the top story hour around here. There are a lot of other great story hours here and I at least scan all of the D&D versions.

When I made the decision to write my own story hour I wanted to make sure I could offer two things:

1. Quality and
2. Something different than any other current story hour.

Naturally, the judges of the story hour’s quality are the readers, but I will offer a couple of things that are different:

1. 	Pictures of Miniatures and scenery. I use tons of miniatures and scenery in our game. I have taken pictures of our game in progress and will post them right along with the episodes. The pictures I post here will actually be thumbnails. I will include links to the larger picture that are stored on my server. I will do my utmost to be kind to those with dial-ups.

	Taking pictures of the miniatures and scenery is a skill/art that I am improving at, but some of the early pics may be a bit frustrating for lack of detail. Hang with me, they do and will improve.

2.	Graphically described kill shots. I really enjoy writing descriptions of combat and slaying blows. The campaign is full of combat and lots of mayhem. I realize it is not everyone’s cup of tea, but one of my group’s favorite parts of D&D is the challenging combats. Naturally, I will have to keep my descriptions within the bounds of Eric’s Grandmother’s values.

I hope you take away a number of things from the story hour, especially enjoyment! Not all of the miniatures are painted to a show quality as many of them are over 15 years old. However, you will see many pieces that are very well painted. 

The scenery is a mix of hand built stuff, master maze, and Hirst Arts blocks. If you want to know how something was done, feel free to jump in! I hope the scenes inspire readers to do something bigger or better with their modeling and miniatures. 

This is an on-going campaign, I am anxious to hear any suggestions you have as well. Keep in mind the story hour will run about a session behind the current play session. “You should do this next time” suggestions will not help me. Finally, if you can steal a plot hook or encounter or two that’s great too, I know that’s why I read story hours.

- pogre


----------



## pogre (Dec 2, 2002)

The Player Characters
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

The campaign begins with four stout characters ready for action:






Shannon – Human Fighter 
Shannon is seeking his way spiritually, grappling with the big questions in life. In the meantime he is slaying every living thing in his way. Shannon efficiently wields a brutal great sword and never hesitates to enter the fray.





Bridget - Human Cleric 
A follower of Ophelia who carries a religious fervor into battle, not to mention a mean back swing with her mace, Bridget seeks converts to her god. Bridget managed to avoid an assignment to a specific temple for the next couple of years.






Johann- Human Fighter 
A soldier of fortune, Johann is a free-sword with an attitude. Johann is short on patience and explanations and quick with his martial weapons. Johann is far less concerned about his reputation than other members of the group, but remains civil for their sake generally.





Scapa – Human Sorcerer 

Scapa grew up a thieving urchin who one day discovered his abilities. Scapa still leans towards his childhood pursuits and sees his magical abilities as a practical skill.

The PCs, each for their own reasons, are headed toward Hemmerschneg, the capital city of the Olde Realm. They are staying over at one of the many White Stallion Coaching Inns on the Northern Road between Hemmerschneg and DuJang. During the evening meal the PCs hear an important announcement…

To be continued…


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 2, 2002)

Cool!

I am a longtime fan of Keith's DMing skills, but especially of his sculpting, painting, and miniature building skills. I have had the luxury of playing on his Master Maze stuff several times now, it is amazing!

Glad to see you here! I am still waiting to see exactly how you manage to steer clear of Eric's Grandma! 


Wulf


----------



## pogre (Dec 2, 2002)

Episode 01
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

One of the many White Stallion Coaches came rolling into the Coaching Inn. A group of fine looking merchants and nobles worked their way through the common room to the back dining area. A short time later the Coachmaster swaggered into the common area and took a table with one of his runnerguards. 

The Coachmaster ordered some food and drink. Following a quick bite and drink he stood and announced in a loud voice,

“My coach ran into a bit of trouble up the way. As is standard White Stallion policy I will discuss a reward for those willing to help deal with this problem. Those interested in this work will meet with me at dawn here tomorrow.”

The four travelers each thought to themselves, ”What could it hurt to hear the man out in the morning?” With the prospects of gainful employment each went to their bedroll full of hope for the coming morning’s meeting.

…..

The following morning four people showed up at the meeting. The Coachmaster shared breakfast with the group and said,

“I am thankful there are a few of you here as this is not a one person job. You see, a dozen miles up the road we had a bit of trouble. Our coach was ambushed by a bunch of brigands. Fortunately, our runner guards were capable of fending them off.”

The Coachmaster pauses to take a deep draught from his morning tea. He then continues:

“I would like for all of you to travel back up the road and punish these brigands. There looked to be about a dozen of them, young humans. They probably are young tribesmen on raids from the north. Nonetheless, they must be punished. I am authorized to offer you 10 crowns per head. Do you accept this contract?”

The Coachmaster retrieved a standard bounty hunter contract that read:

Bounty Contract
NOW COMES, White Stallion Coach Company (Company) through its assigned agent Lynus Barger  to propose a bounty contract with ___________________ (Bounty Hunter) a lawful person seeking bounties in the Realm and agree to the following:

1.	Company has been wronged by one or more persons in doing Company’s legally rightful course of business of providing the finest in coach accommodations; and such persons in interfering in said business of the Company hath violated all good and decent laws of the realm and its finest cities, and wherefore, legal enforcement is fully stretched and a burden to the dutiful tax paying citizenry of the Realm, thus Company seeks to hire the heretofore named Bounty Hunter to redress its wrongs.

2.	That Company is a licensed bounty contract provider and the heretofore mentioned Bounty Hunter hereby agrees to follow all of the laws of the Realm and must agree to facilitate or participate in acts that are fully defensible under the Realm’s fair rule and notwithstanding any noble intention or actions of the Bounty Hunter the Company shall not be liable for any legal defense expenses or other pitfalls of said employment.

3.	Company agrees to compensate the bounty hunter as follows:
	10 Gold per live Brigand or Brigand’s head presented at this Inn within a fortnight.



The PCs thanked the Coachmaster for the opportunity and quickly signed the contracts, each retaining a copy. They gathered up their belongings and agreed to set out that very morning planning as they moved along.

The group left the confines of the dark tavern and were greeted by the bright sunshine of a crisp April morning. They marched North anticipating the coming day’s events…





Marching on the Road.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 2, 2002)

Just thought I would pop in again real quick with some photography tips I have learned from my 40k batreps.

Don't use Zoom or your Flash. Make sure you have plenty of light (preferably natural) and get the lens as close to your miniatures as you can-- by which I mean, as close as possible while still framing everything in one shot. There is rarely any good reason to back off from your shot.

If you need more light, stand a piece of white cardboard nearby to reflect a little more brightness towards your minis. You could make a simple board with an A-frame "kickstand" for this purpose. If I was really going to go all out, I would actually make the frame so that the board actually leans in over the figures at a slight angle, but of course you'd have to counterweight the far outside of your kickstand.

Just doing my part to improve a good story hour schtick!

Course what you really need are some nice, flat counters. 


Wulf


----------



## pogre (Dec 2, 2002)

Thanks Wulf!
You beat me to the punch - I was going to ask you about photography.

Edit: The lighting quality will not change for a few more posts. As I stated in the intro - I am still learning the ropes.

As for counters - I understand those that use them for lack of other resources, but you young man have no excuse!!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 2, 2002)

pogre said:
			
		

> *Edit: The lighting quality will not change for a few more posts. As I stated in the intro - I am still learning the ropes.*




If all else fails, you can run the jpgs through some image editing software and brighten them up a bit. Usually there is some kind of "auto balance" or "auto levels" setting that does a decent job-- for publication on the net, anyway.

One last comment before I relurk, don't get discouraged if you don't see a lot of posts, it takes a while for Story Hours to build up a full head of steam... I have my own backwater story here as well (_Lazy Days_) so just remember to post because you want to, not because you seek some sort of mutually sick Pavlovian response with the readers. 

Not, err, that I would do that myself, of course.


Wulf


----------



## pogre (Dec 3, 2002)

Episode 02
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

The group made good progress up the highway and discussed possible strategies in attacking the bandits. They also learned a bit about each other and determined they were a group well suited for the task.

Late that morning the group spied an unexpected sight - A haggard looking Dwarf with a gray beard struggled up the road towards them. He held a handaxe at his side and his eyes were cast downward. He struggled to place one foot before another. He bore a number of wounds and his garb was torn and bloody





The Dwarf 

Shannon called out to the dwarf, “Ho there friend we seek…”

The Dwarf interrupted him, “Ho there. Another patch of rogues to jump old Turin eh? Well, you are a few hours late all I have left is this axe, but I am willing to give it to you. Right ‘tween your eyes!”

The PCs quickly explained they meant the Dwarf no harm and in fact they were after some Brigands. They quickly gained his confidence when the cleric Bridget healed his wounds. 

The Dwarf introduced himself as Turin Alemaker, brewer. Turin explained some brigands had chopped down a great tree and blocked the highway. He  then explained, “These were no ordinary highwaymen! They made no demands. They just jumped us and killed my best man and our mule straight off. I hacked my way through to escape. The scoundrels got my six barrels of brew and my wagon.”

“What do you suppose a bunch of Northern barbarians are doing with a wagonload of ale?” Scapa asked with a wry grin.

“If you fill this bounty come look me up at the Quail Covey in Hemmerschneg and I’ll add to your reward,” Turin quickly added.

“Do you want the barrels back even if they are empty?” Johann asked.

“Aye, anything you can get, I would appreciate it greatly,” Turin answered.

The group quickly decided to make haste up to the ambush site. Hopes were high they would find the enemy drunk and unready…

To be continued…


----------



## pogre (Dec 4, 2002)

*Episode 03*

Episode 03
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

The Bounty Hunters ducked off the road when they suspected they were closing in on the ambush site. A short time later, after working their way through the undergrowth of the woods surrounding the highway, they spotted a large felled tree.





Approaching the Road Block 

They also spotted some sort of guard or lookout on the North side of the tree. He appeared to be bored and was not paying particular attention to his surroundings. As the group quietly approached closer they could see he was a young man, probably no older than 17. There was also a dead mule on the other side of the tree and possibly the corpse of a humanoid near that.

Johann was the first to speak and whispered in a harsh voice, “Let’s cut him. Can you hit him with that crossbow from here cleric?”

Scapa interrupted, “Now hold on, how are we sure he is with those bandits?”

“Why else would he be looking up and down the road here?” Shannon answered.

“Your probably right, but let’s be sure. We do not want to alert his whole camp just to take out some young kid,” Scapa replied.

“Besides,” Johann stated, “his kin are probably just back at camp drinking the ale. The drunker they get the better for us. Let’s just wait a while and see if they relieve him, and then we will follow him back to their main camp. I agree Scapa, let’s hold off.”

“I think I could shoot him if you want me to,” the cleric finally answered looking down the length of her crossbow.

“No!” they all hissed at her in unison.

“OK, OK, take it easy,” she replied.

The PCs sat motionless in the trees for a couple of hours, but no one came to relieve the boy. Shannon moved away from the group and removed his armor. He quickly climbed a nearby tall tree.

Scapa questioned him on his return, “Did you see anything?”

“No,” Shannon replied, “but I did smell smoke coming from North East of here.”

“Aha, let’s loop around to the Northeast and see if we can find their camp,” Johann suggested.

“Should I shoot this guy first?” Bridget asked.

The answer came in the form of three pairs of hard-staring eyes.

“OK, OK, I was just asking,” she replied.

The group made their way through the woods and only a couple of miles from the main road they heard a low droning voice coming from the woods ahead.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre (Dec 5, 2002)

*Episode 04*

Episode 04
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

The low droning voice became louder as the group approached a clearing. Peering from the surrounding woods the bounty hunters spied two tents and a wagon laden with barrels. A man was sprawled out along the back of the wagon and did not appear to be moving. The rest of the area was quiet save the voice.





Approaching the Clearing 

“He’s singing and he is three sheets to the wind,” Shannon said.

“Let’s come up with a plan,” Scapa stated. “I will sneak around to the far side and light the far tent on fire and nail anybody that comes out.”

“We’ll storm the other tent as soon as you light up the far tent,” Johann offered.

“What about me?” Bridget asked.

“You shoot the guy on the cart as soon as he gets up,” Johann replied to the cleric.

“Let’s go,” Scapa said.

Scapa began his slow sneaking trek around the camp to take up a position on the south side of the clearing. Shannon and Johann took up their positions outside of the northern tent’s flap.





Preparing for Attack. 

Scapa fumbled with some alchemical flasks, a volatile mixture that ignited on impact. The problem, the sorcerer realized, was that the flasks must burst for them to catch fire. The soft cloth of these tents did not appear capable of breaking the flasks. Working quickly he pulled out a couple of pints of lamp oil. He snuck up to the tent and poured oil all over the side. He could hear the occupants snoring inside.

Scapa moved back and threw a flask of alchemical fire on the ground near the tent and it exploded catching the lamp oil on fire. The tent was soon in a full blaze.





The Attack begins. 

The man on the cart who had been singing jumped up when the fire started. Bridget shot at him, catching him in the shoulder with a bolt. The guard spun and fell to the ground, but managed to shout out.

Johann and Shannon ducked into the other tent and saw a large northern tribesman stripped to the waist yielding a huge axe struggling to his feet. Another tribesman was already on his feet wielding a slightly smaller battle-axe. The two fighters closed on the big clansmen.

Shannon tried to swing his giant two-handed sword first catching bits of tent and rope as he swung. Despite catching obstacles in its path the blade dug deep into the big tribesman’s shoulder, smashing through collarbone on its path. Quickly drawing the blade back Shannon could see he had hit a major artery as blood gushed forth from the wound. The tribesman wavered and then crumpled to the ground.

Johann was having more trouble with his opponent. Shannon’s swing had ripped a piece of tent cloth down into his view and he could not fully see his opponent. Johann swung wildly trying to keep the brigand off him out of self-defense more than anything. The tribesman swung his battle-axe and caught Johann fully in the ribs.

Johann felt his air leaving him and he grunted in pain. Chinks of armor came off his torso as he staggered from the blow. He weakly held up his weapon to ready for another swing, but he knew he was in trouble. His side felt warm and wet with the blood pouring down his side. He saw the crimson stain on his opponent’s blade and knew it was his own blood.

The sword missed the tribesman as Johann struggled to remain standing. Shannon tried to help, but he was caught up in some of the tent’s rigging he had loosed with his deathblow earlier. Johann’s opponent had sobered quickly and readied his weapon for another solid strike.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre (Dec 6, 2002)

Episode 05
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

Johann dodged to the side as the tribesman’s battleaxe came flashing down, narrowly missing the fighter. Shannon still could not get through to help and Johann realized he had to save himself.

Johann swung his sword from side-to-side and connected with the tribesman’s mid-section. The metal blade sliced through the soft flesh into his kidneys spilling blood and entrails out of the gash. The tribesman momentarily lowered his weapon and looked at his wound in disbelief. The lull was enough of a window for Johann to pull the weapon and swing it down on his opponent. The sword cut through his ear and part of his neck knocking him to his knees. Johann struck again sending the tribesman face down into the ground with a mortal blow to his head.

Shannon shouted, “Let’s get out and help the others.”

“I don’t know who needs help,” Johann thought, “but I know I sure do.”

The two fighters came out of the tent. Johann went the opposite way around hoping to avoid any hostile encounters. To his dismay a young tribesman ran right towards him. Johann winced expecting a brutal combat his battered body could ill afford. Instead the tribesman threw down his weapon and babbled in some strange language while sinking to his kness. Johann could not believe it, the guy was surrendering to him.





Battle Scene

Meanwhile, a lot had occurred in the few seconds the two fighters had been in the tent. The tribesman Bridget had shot had tried to rise up but was drilled again by the accurate shooting holy woman. Several tribesmen had stumbled out of the blazing tent, including the one that had run square into Johann. The rest were trying to get their bearings.

Scapa saw a group of three tribesmen groggily emerge from the burning tent and began chanting a spell. The spell covered the three in a multi-hued blast, literally overwhelming their senses and knocking them flat.





Color Spray spell.


Two remaining tribesmen ran into the surrounding woods. Bridget stepped up and sent a bolt after the pair, but missed. Johann called out to her, “Forget them. I need some healing!”

Shannon took over watching Johann’s prisoner while the sorcerer, Scapa was busy tying up the three he had dazed. 

“Now what?” Scapa asked.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre (Dec 9, 2002)

*Episode 06*

Episode 06
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

“Well, let’s start chopping off heads,” Johann announced.

The four tribesmen the group had just bound cringed and one even whimpered.

“No, not your lot,” Johann explained, “just the dead guys.”

“Now hold on,” Scapa objected. “There really is no need to do that. Let’s just pile the bodies on the cart here and have our friends here pull them back to the Inn.”

All agreed this was the advisable path to take and in a couple of days they managed to make it back to the Inn. Another of the White Stallion’s coaches came in while the adventurers were presenting their grisly trophies. An admiring DuJang Prince had a note sent to the group giving them kudos and words of admiration. The Inn paid the PCs and they continued to make preparations for the trek to Hemmerschneg. They bought another mule to take Turin’s cart and headed back onto the road.

….

It was evening by the time the PCs found the Quail’s Covey tavern and inn and Turin. The taciturn dwarf even managed a smile at the site of his old cart returned with a couple of barrels of brew to boot. He then told the adventurers he had a job for them if they were interested.

Turin Alemaker paced nervously before the PCs covering the same territory with a deliberate walk over and over. He finally paused and stroked his beard and spoke. “As you know I am a brewer. My father was a brewer, his father was a brewer, and his father’s father was a brewer. I am of a family of brewers. The Alemaker name was hailed as the trademark of the finest brew in the world. I would like to think I am carrying the tradition forward. However, in the recent past an event occurred that caused our brew quality to slip.”

“The top of the line ale from our brewery for generations was Thunderbrew twenty-one. That brew has not been made for 70 years because of a theft. [A recent occurrence by Dwarven reckoning.] A tramp by the name of Nulus stole the recipe book. He was hunted down and killed like the dirty dog he was. Now my grandfather and my father always assumed the scab had sold the recipe off, but as I said there has been no Thunderbrew about since the theft. I think my kin may have it wrong. I think ole’ Nulus hid that recipe book.”

“I went through some records and discovered the place where Nulus was holed up when they killed him. It is an abandoned old farmhouse, in ruins even 70 years ago, but it is a safe bet Nulus hid some valuables there – maybe even the book! I want you to search those ruins from top to bottom.”

“Now, I will admit I do not have much to offer in the way of wage. I can pay you 50 gp to offset your expenses, but if you find the recipe book I will be able to reward you very richly. One year after you give me the recipe book I will pay you 1,000 gp and all the Thunderbrew twenty-one you can drink! What do you say? I would consider it a great favor!”

The adventurers accepted and prepared to set off the following morning.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre (Dec 10, 2002)

*Episode 07*

Episode 07
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

The farmhouse and the accompanying barn looked abandoned. The wall surrounding the place was mostly gone and the house had a lot of damage to the roof. The group approached the area brazenly.





Approaching the Farmstead.

The PCs had failed to notice a greasy skinned, green and brown humanoid resting in the shadows of the house. As the PCs approached an old garden wall the humanoid, a Hobgoblin, sounded a horn blow.





A Hobgoblin sounds the alarm.

“Dangit,” Shannon exclaimed. “Well, I guess it’s on. Let’s go.”

A javelin thrown from the Hobgoblin narrowly missed Johann.

Shannon charged through some rubble and other debris to close on the Hobgoblin. He held his two-handed great sword high for the attack.





Shannon charges.

“I wish I would have known he was going to do that,” Johann complained. Johann switched from his bow to his sword.

Shannon crashed his great steel weapon down on the Hobgoblin. One swing was all it took as the Hobgoblin’s arm and shoulder were cleanly cut from its body. The humanoid paused looking down at its removed quarter, seemingly amused. Blood quickly rushed out of the cavity and the Hobgoblin collapsed in total shock.

The lookout had done his job, however, and others were stirring in the house.





Hobgoblins in the house stir.

Shannon was now positioned directly under the old farmhouse’s front window. Bridget’s shout of warning came to late as two javelins reigned down on the fighter. One skimmed the back of his studded leather, but the other found a home in his fleshy thigh. Shannon hopped in half-pain and half-fury.

To be continued…

Credit: Steve Pogue built the house for this scenario, and the barn is an old favorite Steve made years ago. I painted both buildings and constructed the stable level of the farmhouse with Hirst Arts blocks.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 10, 2002)

WOW!

I was pretty disappointed that the last update didn't have any pics, but this episode's pics totally make up for it.

Is that skyline in the first pic photoshopped in or an actual backdrop?

Very, very nice... 

(I think I recognize some of them weedy-lookin' hobgoblins.)


Wulf


----------



## pogre (Dec 10, 2002)

> I was pretty disappointed that the last update didn't have any pics, but this episode's pics totally make up for it.




Thanks for the compliment. There will be a few posts that do not have pics, but I'll try to keep them to a minimum.



> Is that skyline in the first pic photoshopped in or an actual backdrop?




Paint Shop Pro actually.



> (I think I recognize some of them weedy-lookin' hobgoblins.)




I'm sure! It's hard to believe but those figs are almost 20 years old. At least the building for this episode was new! 

I appreciate your kind comments.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Dec 11, 2002)

Love the addition of the minature pics!

And the story is fun, also.  

How did you do the fire? and the color spray cone?


----------



## pogre (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey Broccli_Head,


> How did you do the fire? and the color spray cone?




Fire = An idea I took from Wargames Illustrated Magazine. They use cotton on the battlefield to represent when things have caught fire. Then they add the flames in with Photoshop using picture of real fires. A little rework with the smudge tool - and presto fire.

Color Spray Cone = Define an area with vector lines. Fill it with transluscent color (about 50%).

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Talix (Dec 11, 2002)

Definitely enjoying the story, and the use of pics to give it something extra.    The integration of the blue sky background was very well done, I did a double-take on seeing it.


----------



## pogre (Dec 11, 2002)

*Episode 08*

Talix - thank you!

Episode 08
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

The Hobgoblins in the house began barking orders. The wounded human had just fled under the house into the old stable/cellar area. There were still others out by the courtyard and a couple of them looked like Shamans.





The Hobgoblins view.

“Cover me,” Scapa instructed the Cleric.

“Where are you going?” Bridget tried to ask, but the Sorcerer had already clambered over to a position near the old house.

Scapa suspected that there were more Hobgoblins in the barn and he wanted a vantage point to deal with them if they came out. He also was keen to get out of the Hobgoblins’ lines of sight.

“Cover me,” Johann told the Cleric.

“I’m shooting the next person that tells me that,” Bridget replied.

As a Hobgoblin poked his head above the window frame to throw a javelin at Johann, Bridget said a small prayer to her god. A bolt of holy energy emanated forth from the cleric and went to the Hobgoblin. 





Bridget causes Fear

An irrational fear completely overcame the humanoid and he ran out of the building, diving out the south door. By the time Bridget reacted, he was too far away to get a crossbow shot off.

Johann worked his way up from the cellar of the house. He turned the corner to go inside to join Shannon. His mind was already whirring with possible plans of action. His eyes had just adjusted to the dimness of the cellar, and he was going to share his plan with Shannon when he saw the big fighter climbing a ladder.

“What are you doing?” Johann cried out to Shannon. “They already know we’re here.”

“Exactly!” Shannon yelled as he blasted through the trapdoor and pulled himself up to the next floor.

“I wish I would have known he was going to do that,” Johann complained again.

Shannon quickly found himself in a tough spot. Two hulking Hobgoblins were fully ready for him as he emerged through the trapdoor. His leg was throbbing from the javelin he had just pulled out of it, and his mobility had been affected. The Hobgoblins smiled lewdly at the injured fighter.





Shannon in a tough spot.

Shannon felt weak and he knew he was in trouble even before the first shot from the big humanoids came down on him.

To be continued…


----------



## Broccli_Head (Dec 11, 2002)

Me thinks that Shannon made a bad decision.


----------



## pogre (Dec 12, 2002)

*Episode 09*

Episode 09
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

Bridget sprinted towards the farmhouse.

Scapa looked at her in disbelief and yelled, “What are you doing?”

“Cover me!” she could not help laughing as she bounded underneath the house. Her eyes adjusted to the darkness and she could see that both fighters had worked their way up a ladder into the house above. She sprinted to the ladder to join the fray.

“Demons and hellfire!” Shannon cursed as the Hobgoblins blade glanced of his shoulder. It was not a staggering blow, but he felt its might.

Shannon contemplated retreating back through the trapdoor, but saw that Johann was almost up with him. His spirits buoyed and he resumed the fight with vigor. 

Johann immediately jumped the Hobgoblin that had just hit Shannon. His sword took a terrible toll on the humanoid as he swung in a wide arch battering the target’s temple. Crimson formed across the Hobgoblin’s brow and he appeared to be on the edge of consciousness.

Shannon tried to hit the other Hobgoblin but his weakness betrayed him and the blow was easily turned aside. The cleric had just worked her way up into the house when the blow came.






Melee in the farmhouse.

The Hobgoblin thrusted its weapon deep into Shannon’s gut. The fighter felt his wind leave completely and then a rush of whiteness over came him. He tumbled to the ground like an oak felled by the woodsman’s axe.

Bridget gasped audibly at the sight of Shannon’s entrails spilled on the ground. Johann took advantage of the Hobgoblin’s diverted attention and buried his weapon in its back. The surprised Hobgoblin fell face first to the ground and struggled to right itself.

“Heal him!” Johann commanded.

“It’s not that easy!” Bridget shouted back at him.

Bridget knelt over Shannon’s body and heard his muffled breath.

Johann placed his boot on the Hobgoblin’s neck and delivered a vicious death blow to its skull. “That’s for thee scum!” 

He turned back to Bridget and asked, “Can you save him?”

“He will live,” she muttered. She quickly said another prayer and sealed the worst of Shannon’s wounds. A small light of life came back into Shannon’s eyes. A weak smile crossed his face and he closed his eyes again.

“There’s something moving over by the barn,” Scapa yelled up to the group.

Johann went over to the window and peered outside. He could see that the barn door was ajar and something large was moving around behind it.

Scapa called to them, “I am going to take up a position where I can see what’s in there.”

“No, Scapa wait!’ Johann yelled back.

It was too late; he saw the sorcerer crossing the grounds towards the barn door.

“I wish I would have known he was going to do that,” Johann complained.

The barn door burst open and a huge humanoid in armor charged at Scapa. The sorcerer froze in terror.

To be continued…


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 12, 2002)

If Scapa doesn't win initiative, he's a dead man... Sorcerers are not cut out to take even a single blow from "large humanoids."


----------



## pogre (Dec 13, 2002)

*Episode 10*

Episode 10
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

The huge hobgoblin bore down on Scapa and the poor sorcerer readied himself for the worst.





Scapa gets jumped.

Miraculously, the big Hobgoblin missed wildly. Bridget and Johann bounded down the stairs and over to help the spell caster. Scapa stepped back and tried to slow the beast down with a magic invocation, but the nasty-looking humanoid shrugged off the magic.

The hobgoblin now took careful measure of its unarmored foe and closed the distance between them. Lashing out with its weapon the Hobgoblin boss nicked the sorcerer’s forearm, which immediately began to bleed profusely. Scapa was just glad the fiend had not loosed his whole arm free from his torso.

Bridget and Johann arrived and interposed themselves between the backing sorcerer and the advancing hobgoblin. The Hobgoblin snarled at the sorcerer’s rescuers and took up a defensive position while he reassessed the situation. Johann struck wildly at the humanoid, but his blow was glanced aside by the Hobgoblin’s shield. The cleric’s efforts were likewise turned aside by the humanoid. 

Finally, the Hobgoblin perceived an opening and uncorked a mighty swing at the fighter. Johann narrowly averted the blade and brought his blade up simultaneously at the springing Hobgoblin. Johann’s blade pierced under the beast’s chin, driving through his tongue and palate, and lodged deeply in his brain. Crimson oozed from the Hobgoblin’s eyes, nose, and mouth and the dull look of death passed over his pupils.

The Hobgoblin toppled to his side and Johann lorded over him, pulling his weapon from the Hobgoblin’s skull triumphantly. The cleric averted her eyes from the grisly scene, a bit overcome by the bloody work.

Scapa gave the pair a look of thanks as they looked back to him to check on his welfare. He spoke slowly, “I guess I should not have taken off like that…”

“There’s a lot of that going around,” Johann replied with a chuckle.

The group gathered together and began searching the farmstead. Bridget gave a cheer of discovery in the barn, “Hey! There’s something behind this brick. Come help me move it.”

The brick was moved aside to reveal a cubbyhole.

“It might be trapped,” Scapa warned.

“Yeah, I know, “ Johann replied. “Well, I guess none of you have much experience with traps… So here goes nothing!”

The sharp needle dug deep into the fighter’s hand and Johann recoiled in pain. 

“Well, the good news is I just disarmed the trap. The bad news these things usually come with a bit of poison to send the message home. Do you have anything to help me Bridget?”

“Just a prayer,” she answered. 

“Did you find out what is in there?” Shannon asked weakly. The fighter was still reeling from the effects of his injuries.

“Yeah,” Johann answered. He proceeded to reach in the hole and produced a small box. “This.”

“That looks too small to hold a recipe book,” Scapa mused. “Perhaps the rogue tore the recipe from the book and put it in the box. Let’s take a look.”

“Help yourself, Scapa,” Johann replied. “I am done finding traps today.”

“Ah, yes. Well perhaps I will hold off. A trap on this box seems likely – it looks like some sort of puzzle box.”

“I cannot make ale anyway. I say we take the whole thing back to Turin. It’s pretty small,” Johann said.

…

The group returned to the Quail’s Covey and met with their new patron Turin. They explained their adventure to the dwarf and handed him the puzzle box.

“You were wise to leave this closed,” the Dwarf agreed. “I have an acquaintance who can open this thing more safely than we can any way. I’ll go meet him and see what we can find out.”

“And our reward?” Johann asked.

“Oh yes, of course, here you are,” the Dwarf answered throwing down a bag of coins. “Come back on the morrow and we will discover if I owe you even more!”

The group thanked the Dwarf and agreed to lunch with him the following day.

…

Turin did not like this side of Hemmerschneg. The turning, dense streets and the smell of waste were of no concern, but there was a palpable malaise that permeated the air. It cast a pall over the small flats and huts that were huddled against one another. He followed a short flight of stairs down to a wooden door. He knocked thrice and a face appeared in a window. He flashed the face a sign and was allowed into the place. He entered a dark low room that smelled of men, smoke, and ale. 

“I’m seeking Filch,” he said. Some nameless person in a dark cowl pointed to the backroom. Turin walked to the back slowly with his hand wrapped tight around a dagger. He reached a curtained area and stuck his head through. He saw a skinny man having a romp with a young lady.

“Just wait your turn,” she squawked at him. “There’s plenty of woman for everyone.”

Her customer turned his head and a look of recognition came over his face. “Ho there! Turin! Wait a second will you while I finish here?”

“I’ll be right outside,” the Dwarf replied.

“No wait,” the indisposed man said. “Ah, that’s got it. Move on my lady, me and my mate got business here.”

Both parties hurriedly buttoned their garments. As she was leaving she told the Dwarf, “I’ll be back if you want your shot, short stuff.” She brushed her torso hard against the Dwarf on her way out, giving him a black-toothed smile.

“Lovely,” Turin said sarcastically.

“Yeah well, we ain’t gettin’ married Gov’. What brings you to this fine area?”

“This,” the Dwarf replied holding out the puzzle box.

“Oh, let us see.”

“Hold on – this is a commission job. How much to make sure it’s not trapped and open the box?”

“Hmmm, never seen one like this. How’s 20 gold sound?”

“Sounds expensive. I was thinking 5, but I’ll give you the 10 gold I brought with me.”

“Ten it is mate.”

Filch worked over the box feverishly. Following just a few minutes he popped the puzzle box open. “What’s this then?” he asked.

To be continued…


----------



## Talix (Dec 13, 2002)

Hmm, I'm thinking the party needs to work on tactics...


----------



## Feralkoala (Dec 13, 2002)

Having played with most of these players, these tactics are as good as it gets


----------



## pogre (Dec 14, 2002)

Glad to see you made it FeralKoala!
Just wait, just wait...


----------



## Caliber (Dec 14, 2002)

Wow! The miniatures look great.

How do you keep your miniatures? Mine seem to get chipped as they are transported around.

Either way, I'm looking forward to more. This is pretty cool ... the minis are fun too!


----------



## Feralkoala (Dec 14, 2002)

Been Lurking, great story so far! I suppose I should edit the next chapter before the intrepid heroes get to it


----------



## Rodrigo (Dec 14, 2002)

*Ya Gotta Send a Message*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *If Scapa doesn't win initiative, he's a dead man... Sorcerers are not cut out to take even a single blow from "large humanoids." *




Bah! Any Sorcerer with a pair (or at least a Toad) can take some heat.  After all we were born to be God's among mortals.


----------



## pogre (Dec 16, 2002)

*Episode 11*



> How do you keep your miniatures?



- Caliber

Ah, you see I have an advantage there. We play at my friend's house every week (Johann). He has a beautiful game room that I leave everything in. When I take figures to a convention I use an Army Transport made by New Wave Miniatures - works pretty well.

Years ago my brother built a nice cabinet with glass doors and glass shelves to house all of my figures. The cabinet is well-sealed and keeps out dust nicely. All of the dungeon pieces - custom-built and mastermaze are held in large rolling drawers we got from a Hallmark shop that went out of business.

Our game room has moved in recent years, but stays at the established location for years at a time. We played in my brother's game room in his basement for about 5 years. We then moved to my garage that I refinished into a game room for about 3 years. Now, we have played in Hank's new game room for the past year or so - hopefully it will stay in this location for a few more years.

...

Episode 11
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

The group came down from their rooms early the next day to meet with Turin. Turin was already waiting for them.

“What did you find out?” Shannon asked eagerly.

Turin smiled and pulled out a piece of paper and spread it out on the table before the group.

“I take it that is not an ale recipe,” Johann commented dryly.

“Uh, no. It is a map. A map I believe of Nulus’s stash. It was a common procedure among the members of the network years ago to set up a double stash. A stash for a map to your real stash. I think that’s what we have here, and the added bonus is I happen to know where this Lannington is.” Turin was simply beaming, for a Dwarf at least.

“Network?” Bridget asked.

“He means the thieves,” Scapa replied.

“If you were willing to search this out I would pay your expenses up to 50 gold, and if you found the recipe book my offer of a thousand gold stands as well,” the Dwarf replied.

The group agreed and made preparations to go.

…

The group approached the village of Lannington. A mud and earthen embankment had been set up around the village, although its defensive value was dubious at best. A young man appeared near a gate and watched the group warily as they approached.

“What do ye’ want?” he yelled at them.

“Let us in you hayseed!” Johann yelled back.

“Why should I? Ye’ dirty rapscallions are ruffians of the worse sort,” the guard retorted.

“We have gold to spend,” Johann replied holding a gold crown aloft. “Certainly enough to buy your mother’s favor at least.”

“Go camp in the swamp then you heathen!” the guard replied with indignation straining his voice. He turned his back on the group and stepped down from the embankment.

“Yet another effective parley by Johann,” Bridget said.

“Shuddup and start making camp,” Johann replied.

“Right here?” Shannon asked.

“Sure, let’s give that kid something to do overnight,” Johann replied.

The group set up camp a few hundred feet from the village’s gate.

…

A figure approached the group’s camp later that evening. Scapa kicked his compatriots awake and told them someone was coming out of the village towards them.

The woman wore a long flowing tunic belted through with a spring cape. She wore a flower wreath on her head and had a simple leather thong necklace. She had her arms crossed across her torso as she approached. Streaks of gray were intertwined in her long dark hair that seemed to reflect the fire. 

She opened her palms towards the party as she introduced herself, “I am Pandilandra a cleric to the mother goddess Rhylya. I came to see if any of you were hurt or needed prayer.”

The party spoke with the cleric for sometime and learned that a group of Gnolls had been plaguing the shepherds in recent weeks. She did not know much about the swamp area north of the village. She blessed the group and after having a short ecumenical talk with Bridget, she walked back into the village.

…

The following day the adventurers made their way up the Black Creek into the swamp north of the village. The map proved to be fairly accurate and they even found an ancient druidic circle of the old faith. They camped near the circle for the night.

The next morning the party set forth into the swamp, around mid-morning they spied a dry spot coming out of the muck.

The group approached the hill that was rising out of the swamp with nervous excitement. They scaled on top and found a large circular stone cover that had a hole in the middle.





Group atop the hill.

“This has got to be it,” Scapa offered. “But what do you suppose burned that hole in the top?”

“Do you hear that?” Shannon asked.

“It look like some sort of acid burn,” Scapa said, answering his own question.

“Shuddup for a second,” Shannon demanded. “Do you hear that?”

to be continued…


----------



## Broccli_Head (Dec 16, 2002)

uh-oh!

dragon!  

run!


----------



## pogre (Dec 17, 2002)

*Episode 12*

Episode 12
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

“I do not hear anything,” Johann stated. He began lowering himself into the chamber. He motioned for the cleric to follow him.

“I am going to stay up here and keep watch,” Shannon stated. The Sorcerer also stayed up.





Looking out on the hill.

“What is that?” Scapa cried out to Shannon. The sorcerer was pointing to some sort of tiny black creature flying towards them.

“I don’t know, maybe a bat?” Shannon replied.

“Hey gents, guess what we found?” Johann yelled up to them.





The treasure stash discovery.

The two men were concentrating on the shape flying towards them, trading guesses on what it might be. The beast suddenly gained speed and swooped towards Shannon.

“That thing just spit on me and it burns like Hades!” Shannon shouted.

It looked like acid to the Sorcerer. It dawned on him very quickly what the little flying creature might be. He watched as the beast flew a distance away and dove into the swamp water. The sorcerer called out,

“Pouco dragon nós não queremos nenhuma luta. Conversa vinda a nós.”

“What was that?” Shannon asked.

“Draconic,” Scapa answered grimly.

“You don’t mean to tell me…” Shannon started to ask, but was cut short by the sight of a dark shape flying towards them again.

Scapa prepared an arcane attack waiting for an opportunity to loose it. The shape flew past the fighter and Scapa unleashed his spell. The magic bolt hit home, and it was clear the little beast was a drake. The drake flew on biting Scapa on the neck as it went by. Scapa collapsed as blood rushed from his wound. Shannon ran over to his side.

“I’ve got a problem up here,” he yelled to his companions below.

“What is happening up there?” Johann yelled.

“Scapa is down and he is dying. We are being attacked by a small dragon.”

“What are you saying!” Johann protested.

“Pass him down here quickly,” Bridget demanded.

The fighters passed the sorcerer down to the cleric’s care. Johann laid him at the priestess’s feet while she prayed over his neck and sealed his wounds. Shannon cried out as the little drake flew past and raked him with its claw. By the time Shannon looked up the beast had disappeared into the swamp muck again.

“That thing is picking me apart,” Shannon yelled.

“Well, get down here,” Johann replied.

The cleric had stabilized Scapa, but he was still in bad shape. She called on her god’s help with two more prayers and the sorcerer rose, miraculously revived.

“Do you realize we’re rats in a barrel down here?” Scapa asked the others.





Whole group down in the pit.

Almost as if cued, a small reptilian head peaked over the hole’s edge. A rain of acidic spittle came down towards the group. They threw themselves against the walls of the chamber, but all were at least splashed by the attack. The little drake then made a tactical error by charging after the group.

The ensuing battle was vicious, but in a matter of rounds the drake realized it had made a colossal mistake. After wounding three of the adventurers it decided it had taken enough of their blows and retreated rapidly back out of the hole. The group realizing they might not have much of a respite from the beast’s attacks, began gathering treasure as fast as possible. Ten minutes later they were limping away from the place into the muck of the swamp.

Bridget was worried and said, “I am out of divine favors. If the beast returns I will not be able to call upon my god’s aid.”

“He will be back. Look at what we hauled out of there,” Scapa pointed out. “How far is it?”

“Six miles to the village,” Shannon answered.

“That’s too far,” a frustrated Johann added.

The group trudged on through the muck.

To be continued…


----------



## Broccli_Head (Dec 17, 2002)

Man...even a small dragon is pretty tough!


----------



## Feralkoala (Dec 17, 2002)

But will our intrepid band reach safety before the gnolls find them?


----------



## pogre (Dec 17, 2002)

Feralkoala said:
			
		

> *But will our intrepid band reach safety before the gnolls find them?  *




Shhhh


----------



## Feralkoala (Dec 18, 2002)

Just a little foreshadowing


----------



## Caliber (Dec 18, 2002)

Baby Dragons can be nasty little buggers. Although engaging in melee probably is a bad idea ...

Did you have a mini for the dragon? Can we see?


----------



## pogre (Dec 18, 2002)

> Did you have a mini for the dragon? Can we see?



Sadly, not a small enough one - the MM calls for a 3' long dragon - I am not even sure if there is a dragon at that scale. I do have some old Citadel baby dragons, but they are about the size of small sheep scale-wise. The two I have painted are red and green respectively.

I should get off my rearend and do some sculpting I know - my brother was only too happy to point this out to me.


----------



## pogre (Dec 18, 2002)

*Episode 13*

Episode 13
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

The adventurers, unsure of the Dragon’s condition were pushing towards Lannington.





The adventurers heading for the village.

The party had company though; a group of humanoids had been carefully following their movement through the swamp ready to strike.





Humanoid view.

The humanoids emerged from the undergrowth and launched a volley of missiles at the group. Johann quickly assessed the situation, and charged ahead.





Johann charges.

Johann found himself surrounded and unable to fend off the blows coming down on him from different directions. Johann lashed out at the beasts surrounding him, but every time he stabbed in one direction he was assailed from the opposite side. The rest of the adventurers could see Johann was in trouble and they moved up as quickly as possible.

Johann missed one of the enemies and was rewarded with three simultaneous sword blows. Reeling under the weight of the blows, Johann’s eyes clouded with blood pouring down from his forehead. The sun blurred and then disappeared.





Johann down.

Shannon seeing Johann prone on the ground charged up to prevent a coup de grace from being administered. The fury of his blows initially knocked the humanoids back, but they quickly recovered to face the new threat.





Shannon charges.

Shannon’s two-handed sword began to do its work. The heavy steel sliced into humanoid hide knocking it into a defensive position.





Shannon one-on-one with the humanoid.

Shannon just could not seem to get through. The lifeblood was flowing out of Johann and time was running short.

To be continued…


----------



## Caliber (Dec 18, 2002)

The smallest Dragon mini I've seen has been WotC's Chainmail dragons, which were roughly man-sized.

It seems like your party likes to charge into the thick of it ... not a good habit at low levels. 

What are the humanoid minis from?


----------



## Capellan (Dec 18, 2002)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *What are the humanoid minis from? *




They're Chaos Beastmen from Games Workshop's _Warhammer Fantasy Battles_.


----------



## pogre (Dec 18, 2002)

> They're Chaos Beastmen from Games Workshop's Warhammer Fantasy Battles.




What Capellan said - except I use them for Gnolls.


----------



## pogre (Dec 19, 2002)

*Episode 14*

Episode 14
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

Bridget could see Johann was dying. She charged at a humanoid near Johann and dealt it a mighty blow. The mace smashed through the creature’s spinal column at the neck. It spasmed and fell, dead before it even hit the ground. She wheeled and dealt with the other humanoid in a like manner. Her blow crushed the enemy’s cheekbone and fragments of cartilage and bone found their way to its brain.

Bridget no longer shied away from the gore of combat when her compatriot’s life was on the line. Her mace came down once more, smashing the humanoids collarbone. Watching its entire limb go limp the humanoid dropped its weapon and backed away. Bridget ignored the enemy for a moment and knelt to stabilize Johann.






Bridget to the rescue.

Scapa watched the events closely. He suspected these humanoids were not acting alone. He was waiting for what he believed to be their boss to show up. He scanned the sky carefully and spied a small black shape speeding through the air towards Shannon.





Scapa’s view.

Scapa unleashed a dark bolt of magical energy that struck the tiny flying drake. The ambusher was ambushed, and the shot was enough to knock it from its path. Shannon felt the claws of the drake go past him and bounce of his chain armor.

Distracted, but undeterred, Shannon held his sword ready for the beast to turn and fly by again. The dragon came flying by again and loosed acidic spittle at the fighter. Shannon was able to dodge much of it and cut the small beast with his sword. He watched as the creature faded into the swamp. Apparently, it had enough, and retreated from the scene. 





Mid-battle.

The last three humanoids were proving tough to dispatch. Bridget finally smashed another two and Scapa joined the fray. The humanoids decided they had seen enough and tried to retreat. They were quickly cut down.





Scapa joins.

The group loaded up their fallen fighter and struggled the last few miles to Lannington. Pandilandra saw the group coming and rushed out from the village walls to administer healing to Johann. Johann seemed to be buoyed by the grass he laid on and the earth itself held him in a tender embrace.

Bridget watched Pandilandra work at first, but then she noticed Shannon had tears rolling down his face.

Bridget said to him softly, “He will Shannon. Have no fear.”

Shannon replied, “I know. I can feel the Earth Mother, she is calling to me. All praise to Rhylya.”

The group was invited into the village at Pandilandra’s insistence and began to rest from their ordeal. Shannon spent much of his time with the priestess Pandilandra walking through the village and the nearby pastures. A few short days later Johann had recovered completely.

“We cannot leave that thing to live,” Scapa said.

“Oh yes. That is exactly what we are going to do Sorcerer. Leave that thing to live,” Johann replied.

“But surely it will continue to plague these fine people,” Shannon offered.

“What are you? Soft in your heads? Our work is done here, we must move on,” Johann retorted. “We got its treasure. We wounded it. We got away. Now, who do you think would be more motivated in the next confrontation? The fat, dumb, and lucky folks or the pissed off lizard?!”

“Your opinion is clear Johann,” Scapa replied. “What do you think Bridget?”

To be continued…


----------



## Feralkoala (Dec 19, 2002)

Looks like the little dragon swiped Johann's brass ones to start his new treasure trove  

Good heads up on Scapa's part looking for the little troublemaker...and Bridget, what a swipe that girl has with a club!


----------



## Caliber (Dec 19, 2002)

I guess once you already have the loot, reasons for attacking a dragon (even a little bitty one) are somewhat hard to come by, eh?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 19, 2002)

Good pics again-- nice, rich colors.

Whatever you are doing when you do it right like that, keep doing it.


Wulf


----------



## hwoolsey (Dec 20, 2002)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *I guess once you already have the loot, reasons for attacking a dragon (even a little bitty one) are somewhat hard to come by, eh? *




You're darn tootin'. Four second-level characters get away with a dragon's stash? No way I was heading back to that pi$$ed off little ball of winged, acid-spewing death.

Hank aka Johann

BTW Feral, the guest bed just got a little colder for that brass ones comment


----------



## Feralkoala (Dec 20, 2002)

hwoolsey said:
			
		

> *BTW Feral, the guest bed just got a little colder for that brass ones comment  *




Hehe, I knew that  

A good-aligned party wouldn't want the little nipper to get away, but then I imagine a fairly small black dragon would be VERY difficult to find in a swamp if it didn't want to be found.

Besides, it getting away leaves open all sorts of possibilities....I'm sure it has some larger relatives that don't take well to 2-legged bullies


----------



## pogre (Dec 20, 2002)

*Episode 15*

Episode 15
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

“I am just shocked the mighty Johann is frightened of such a wee skink,” Bridget answered.

“Skink! Skink! You mean the thing that flies so fast that you can barely see it and breathes acid? Is that the skink you are referring to?” Johann was reddening at the cleric’s insinuation.

“Calm yourself Johann. I am only jesting. I agree we are ill-equipped to face the drake again. We have a job to complete for Turin. We need to take the book from the chest back to him and see if it’s of any use to him. Once our business is done there then maybe we will take care of this menace in the swamp.”

“I hate to leave it behind,” Scapa groused.

“I will seek Pandilandra’s advice on this,” Shannon offered.

“Look. I do not care what sister ‘weed-in-the-woods’ says. I know where our interests and loyalties should lie,” Johann said.

Shannon shot Johann an angry glare and stepped out to meet with the cleric.

“What’s with him?” Johann asked.

“I am not sure,” Scapa answered. “He was acting a little odd when we were traveling through the Druidic Circle as well. It was like he was caught in an old dream or memory perhaps.”

Shannon entered the room a short time later. “We will leave tomorrow,” Shannon answered.

“Well thank you for deciding for all of us. I’m glad sister ‘leaves-are-my-friend’ talked some sense into you,” Johann said.

“As I recall she healed you. The least you can do is keep a civil tongue,” Shannon replied.

…

The group set off for Hemmerschneg at dawn the following morning. The book they had found was Dwarven, but it looked badly damaged and illegible. When the White Stallion coach rolled into Hemmerschneg they went directly to the Quail’s Covey. A quick inquiry found Turin having an afternoon meal in the common room.

The Dwarf looked up from his meal. “Hello. Forgive the soap in my beard. Welcome home. What did you find?”

“Not much I’m afraid,” Scapa began. “Just this.” He held out the tome the adventurers had found.

“That’s it!” Turin grabbed the book.

“But, I’m afraid it is not useable. You see…” Scapa began to tell the Dwarf about the acid breathing dragon.

“Oh, that never occurred to me! No wonder my father was so saddened!” the dwarf interrupted.

“What do you mean Turin?” Bridget asked.

“I always wondered why he could not just remember the recipe for Thunderbrew XXI. I mean, I know the recipes for all of the ales I make by heart. But, there is no way he could have just remembered this,” Turin answered.

“It did radiate magic,” Scapa offered.

“Exactly,” the dwarf agreed. “This is a book of brewing runes*. Only through mastery of the runes could one make Thuderbrew XXI. This may take me a bit longer than a year to get the hang of…”

“And our reward?” Johann inquired.

“Oh yes of course,” came Turin’s startled response. He seemed to be in a dream world as he haphazardly put forth a bag of coins for them. “You know, I do not think I can master these runes and have Thunderbrew XXI on the market within a year. My word is good though; I will pay you interest on the 1,000 gold after a year.”

“Oh that’s no problem,” Shannon replied.

Johann gave Shannon a sharp look.

“Look,” Turin started, “I did find this and I thought you might be interested.” He unfolded a flier and handed it to Bridget.

The handbill read:
A Call To Arms
All free men are called to join Captain Lukas Praketon in reclaiming the Lower Slough for the Realm. Authorized by twin commissions from the Royal Prince of Dujang and the Lord Mayor of Hemmerschneg. Captain Praketon needs all able-bodied men for this quest.

Those wishing to apply for a freelance commission with excellent pay should report to the North Old Watch Tower. Time is critical and latecomers will receive less pay. Turn your steel into gold – join Inquisitor Praketon in this righteous campaign for the Realm.

Signed,
Inquisitor Lukas Praketon

“We need some supplies and then we can take the coach the rest of the way. Scapa and Bridget you go grab up some healing supplies. I’ll run and get food and check out coaches. Shannon you go… What’s wrong Shannon?” Johann paused as he looked at the fighter with his head down.

“I’m not sure I am going,” Shannon answered. “I need time to think.”

“We need you Shannon. You must help us,” Scapa offered.

“I know we have had some troubles my friend, but I honestly think we fight well together. Surely you can see past my veneer, I truly admire your style,” Johann said.

“I appreciate your kind words Johann. But my fighting days may be over. I must think on this.” Shannon started to walk out of the tavern. He turned back and said, “I know the bill called for urgency; can you give me twenty-four hours to meditate on this? I will give you answer one way or another tomorrow.”

“You have to be kidding me. What in the world did that witch slip into your tea Shannon? Now listen to me…” 

“Be still Johann,” Bridget remanded, “of course you can have twenty-four hours. We will await you decision Shannon.”

Shannon left.

…

When Shannon returned the next day they hardly recognized him.

To be continued…

Notes:
* Brewer’s Rune is derived from rules found in BadAxe games excellent Heroes of High Favor: Dwarves

Brewer’s Rune
[General, Dwarf]
A Brewer’s Runes are much like a Rune of Beauty that greatly enhances the pleasure of enjoying the ale produced under its effect. 

Prerequisites: Inscribed on an ale recipe book or aging casks for other liquors.

Benefit: The Rune so enhances the taste of the ale it allows the seller a +2 circumstance bonus to all Bluff and Diplomacy checks when selling the brew.


----------



## pogre (Dec 20, 2002)

I will make up for the lack of pics in episode 15 with another post this afternoon.


----------



## Feralkoala (Dec 20, 2002)

Nice! And Shannon, forsaking the 2-h sword for the worship of the gawds? Nothing like a clout on the head and a Near Death Experience to bring one closer to God 

Edit: Didn't mean to imply he has to give up the big sword, there are plenty of gods who protect the innocent and smite evil with a big honkin' sword   And Shannon will be (presumably) multi-classed as a fighter, so he can pretty much choose a weapon to suit his mood


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 20, 2002)

HEY! I recognize this adventure!

Oh, this is gonna get ugly...

EDIT: How about a map of the area? (When the story calls for it...)


Wulf


----------



## pogre (Dec 20, 2002)

*Shannon's Conversion*

Shannon’s Conversion
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

Shannon decided to take a level in Cleric at second level. This conversion to the faith of Rhylya is explained by Greg who runs Shannon:

Shannon’s mother died at an early age, and when Shannon was a young boy he wandered with his grandmother in the wooded hills of above his village. As he grew older, he contemplated the sky, the trees and the wonder of animals' designs.  

Although his grandmother was a devout follower of Rhylya and Opheria, he was a nonbeliever, having been raised mainly by his father, who rejected religion as a waste of time and embraced drink instead.  As he hiked through the trees and glades, his grandmother would tell Shannon that the beauty, strength and cycle of life all flowed from the river of Rhylya's goodness. He remained unmoved until on his 12th birthday, his grandmother invited Shannon to take a longer hike than usual.

They hiked up over the hills and down into the next valley and over the next hills and into the following valley, through which Shannon had never traveled before. His grandmother had called it Stonehall Valley, a sacred place of the goddess Rhylya. The morning had completely passed by, and Shannon could see a ring of stones that they were approaching, when suddenly his grandmother collapsed, and gasped "My heart! I've used my last strength to get here!" 

Shannon was aghast and new not what to do. He fell weeping over the old  woman, who usually had so much vitality (and pith) and cried, "What  can I do to save Gram?" 

The old woman clasped his hand and whispered, "You must carry me to within the Stonering and then pray we must pray with all our faith and fervor that the Goddess Rhylya will intercede and heal my broken and decrepit heart!"

Shannon heaved her up onto his shoulder and hobbled the last 50 yards to the ring. Shannon set down the old woman down next to a stone and he lay with arms out face down on the earth in the center of the ring, begging and pleading aloud for Rhylya to heal the old woman's broken heart. He cried that if only She could heal poor, stricken Gram he would dedicate his life to Her goodness, at which point, Gram jumped up and cried, "I'm healed!"

She whipped off a prayer of thanks to Rhylya, and a quick one to Opheria and immediately began to tell a much more attentive Shannon about the virtues of the Goddess Rhylya. They fasted that day and night and a converted Shannon hiked back the next day with Gram, who seemed never to have been ill at all considering the great pace at  which she now hiked. She smiled all the way as she went on at length about how Shannon needed only to take Rhylya into his heart to be saved, as she had been. 

For quite some time, Shannon was a changed lad. First believing unquestionably that he would enter the priesthood, and then at least toying with the idea, he was very devout. But as time wore on, he began to think less about goddesses and more about girls and adventure, and he put the idea on the back burner. 

That is, until his 19th birthday.

Whether he had witnessed the healing power of Rhylya with his own eyes 7 years ago, or whether his grandmother was a cunning and manipulative wench who tricked him believing he had, no one may ever know; but seeing the circle of stones on his 19th birthday on his latest adventure, was too much for Shannon. He swore then and there that at the earliest opportunity, he would become join the priesthood of Rhylya. And for good or ill, that is just what he did.





Old Shannon – Human Fighter





New Shannon as a Fighter/Cleric.


Notes: *Thanks to Greg for providing this background for Shannon.

*You will notice in the early part of the next installment that we are still using the “old” Shannon miniature. That is because I did not finish the new figure on time. Just as with this installment I was one adventure behind. Changing character figures is something we do to signify level changes or new career paths from time to time.


----------



## Feralkoala (Dec 20, 2002)

Excellent side-story!


----------



## Caliber (Dec 20, 2002)

Very cool. I like the new mini, as well as the concept of changing minis for levels and career paths.


----------



## pogre (Dec 23, 2002)

*Episode 16*

Episode 16
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

“I have been called to serve Rhylya,” Shannon began slowly. “This has been in my heart for some time, but it has come to fruition after our latest experiences. SHE has called me to HER service, but I do not know my purpose yet. For now, I will follow the path with you, if you will have me.”

“Man, I feel like a pilgrim with all these priests around,” Johann quipped.

Bridget let out a half squeal for joy and said, “Oh, how wonderful Johann!” She embraced him with a hug. “You know the Earth Mother is very dear to my heart; After all, she is Opheria’s mother.”

“That’s lovely, but we need to get ourselves going,” Johann stated. “I’m glad to see you still have the two-handed great sword. That’s the kind of holy message I can appreciate.”

“Congratulations Shannon,” Scapa said. “You look happy and that is important. I’m very relieved you are going with us. And considering our recent melees another priest in the pack is a very good thing.”

The group agreed they would take the White Stallion coaching line most of the way up and the walk the remaining distance to the Old Watch Tower. Following some preliminary investigations they learned the location of the Old Watch Tower and headed out.

…

The group left the Coaching Inn and began the ten or so mile walk to the tower. They found the road leading west to the tower and a brand new bridge that had been constructed over the Northern River. Haphazardly talking about their encounter with the dragon they failed to see what laid in wait for them.





Orc Ambush.

Scapa was the first to notice something was “not quite right”. As his companions turned to ask him what he meant a band of orcs hung back in the nearby woods.





Orc view from the woods.

On command from their war chief the orcs sprung into action catching the party off guard.





Orc ambush is sprung.

Three of the beasts attacked Johann. Shannon quickly came to the fighter’s aid, however, slamming into one of the belligerent humanoids.





Fighters holding off the orcs.

The fighters were doing their best to hold on, but they were taking some damage from the orcs. Johann managed to swing wide and gut one of the enemy. This momentary respite was spoiled though by the orc war chief charging in his place. Bridget, seeing Johann taking on multiple opponents, rushed in to occupy the war chief.





Orc boss arrives.

Johann felt a heavy blow hit his back shoulder from the war chief’s blade. Although, the blow was a glancing one, he could feel it’s might. Shannon and his opponent traded shots, and both had blood running down their faces. Both would wipe the crimson from their eyes as they sought to give their opponent one big shot.

The War Chief took another swipe at Johann, but missed badly. The big orc recovered, but not before Bridget gave him some salt. Johann thrusted up through the chief’s sternum, lifting the orc off the ground momentarily, and then withdrew his blade. The giant orc seemed to follow Johann’s blade as he fell to the ground, his heart cut in two.





Orc war chief slain.

As the orc chief expired a deep, guttural, primal scream rose from behind Johann and Bridget.

To be continued…


----------



## Broccli_Head (Dec 23, 2002)

didn't Scapa do anything?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 23, 2002)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *didn't Scapa do anything? *




Taking a page from Gandalf's book, no doubt. Standing around and looking wise and mysterious is a full-time job.


----------



## Feralkoala (Dec 23, 2002)

Scapa is just waiting for the Balrog to show


----------



## pogre (Dec 24, 2002)

*Episode 17*

Episode 17
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

Scapa dug his sword deep into the orc’s abdomen and let out a war cry that even startled his allies. He rushed forward and stabbed deep into another orc and then turned his blade on the remaining enemy. Swirling around the battlefield like a possessed reaper he mowed the enemy down.





Scapa’s rampage.

“Wow!” Johann exclaimed. “First, one of our fighter starts worshipping trees and now are sorcerer turns into a friggin’ barbarian.”

Scapa let his blade drop to admire his handiwork. He gave his compatriots a shrug and meekly said, “I guess we should push on.”

Johann was searching the orcs over. He found that the war chief had a strange medallion and one of the orcs was branded.






“Hey, what is this?” Johann asked.

Bridget moved over to take a look and said, “I do not know, I cannot recall seeing it before.”

“It looks like a holy symbol of Theta. Sign of the death god,” Shannon remarked.

“Why would an orc have that branded on their skin?” Scapa asked.

“That is a great question,” Bridget replied.

“Let’s move on,” Johann stated. “Maybe the answer is ahead.”

…

Nearing the tower, the group saw that it was heavily guarded. A group of soldiers came out to greet them. The adventurers were welcomed and given a bath. They met with Inquisitor Luke Praketon at dinner and then were briefed the following morning.

Lukas Praketon told them, “When we hacked our way to this tower about a month ago we expected to find a small force. It was not. A group of brigands, humanoids, and thugs had taken up residence here. After a savage battle, in which a few of my men died, we captured the tower. I am ashamed to admit Frendais Hert escaped with a handful of thugs. Two bounty hunters who had followed my troops for hire set out after them. That was three weeks ago. These were experienced men and I fear the worst.”

He explained that Frendais Hert was an evil wizard he had been chasing for years. He then unfurled a map and pointed to an abandoned manor house in the middle of the swamp. “I believe this ungodly band has headed here (he pointed to Kleston Manor). Years ago there was a sizeable manor here owned by Farwyn Kleston. I am authorizing you to investigate this site. Return with the bounty hunters or their bodies if possible and report back here to me. You may take as many supplies as you deem necessary for the journey. The doctor has also prepared some things for you.”

Doctor Sertrig then stood up and addressed the group. The Doctor issued a warning about the rise of diseases in the swamp. He pauses and asks if they have heard of the great plague. He then said, “Perhaps you have heard the old children’s rhyme:

		Ring around the rosie,
		Pocket full of posies,
		Ashes, ashes, we all fall down!

This rhyme of course was made about the last outbreak of the great plague. It is a deadly disease that spreads very quickly and not only affects the body but the mind and soul as well. You may have noticed we had guards posted over you while you were bathing. I asked these guards to pay particular attention to your skin to see if any of you had signs of the plague. The first sign is a bright red ring around an angry boil; this of course is what the first line of the rhyme is about. If treated quickly at this point the patient may be saved. However, the disease moves very quickly and the patient rapidly goes into a catatonic state. 

If death followed perhaps the disease would not be so bad. Three days after going into a deep catatonic state the afflicted rises and begins what is called the Danse Macabre by death cultists. Twirling around like a dervish the diseased patient lashes out to any they find. The result is they infect a great deal of others. The only course of action to pursue at this juncture is to kill the patient and burn their body and clothes completely.

Unfortunately, a pocket full of posies is an entirely inadequate defense against this menace so I will give you these.” The Doctor then handed over four potions to Bridget and told her they would cure most diseases encountered in the swamp, including the plague.

….

The group then set off into the swamp and after two days of travel neared the manor house. They took a circuitous route around the manor to size it up and decided to approach from the rear. As they inched closer to the manor they went through an ancient nut-tree orchard.

“Do you notice something?” Shannon asked

“What?” Scapa inquired.

“I am going to climb this Walnut to try and get a better look around,” Johann announced as he removed his armor.

“Listen,” Shannon answered to Scapa.

“I don’t hear anything,” the sorcerer responded.

“Exactly,” Shannon stated.

The group heard Johann give a cry of surprise a very large spider had descended from the tree and attacked.





Spider attacks Johann.

to be continued…


----------



## Caliber (Dec 24, 2002)

Very cool. Nothing can mess with a party quite like diseases.

Love the spider mini. Very cool color set on the bugger.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 24, 2002)

Did Scapa just get a wild hair up his ass, or is he picking up a second class as well?


----------



## pogre (Dec 24, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *Did Scapa just get a wild hair up his ass, or is he picking up a second class as well? *



That would be a wild hair - he is pure sorcerer at this point.



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> *Love the spider mini. Very cool color set on the bugger. *



Thanks - quite an old mini - originally part of a Heritage set IIRC.


----------



## pogre (Dec 25, 2002)

*Episode 18*

Episode 18
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

Johann recovered enough to dodge the spider’s bite and sliced into its abdomen. Shannon finished the job with a crushing blow to the beast’s thorax region. The arachnid collapsed in a pile of broken legs and yellow blood.

“We have two choices,” Shannon began, “We can stay out in this orchard and fight spiders all day, or we can move up to the manor house.”

“So that is why we didn’t hear anything. These hairy eight-leggers have eaten all the birds. Easy choice for me, let’s move on,” Johann responded.

The adventurers approached the rear of the building, and they could see a humanoid lazily walking around a stone patio area.

“I would prefer not to raise an alarm,” Shannon said. “Do you think we could shoot and kill him from here?”

“That is a pretty long shot,” Johann responded.

“Let us work our way around to the coach house and approach from behind that structure,” Scapa suggested.

The coach house was a freestanding structure that was approximately seventy feet or so from the main house. The group approached from behind the coach house and the snuck the remaining 70’ up to the side of the manor house. They removed a few boards from outside one of the windows and snuck into the manor.

Unfortunately, Johann tripped a little bit coming into the room and made a lot of racket, as did Bridget.






Sneaking in.

“Maybe we should have just knocked on the front door?” Scapa asked sarcastically.

“Shuddup,” Bridget retorted.

“Or maybe we should have broken down the door with our sorcerer ram,” Johann replied with equal sarcasm.

“Scapa, you seem the quietest. Why don’t you check out that hall?” Shannon asked.

The sorcerer, moving as quietly as he could headed down the hall.





Scapa exploring.

“What do you see?” Johann whispered.

“There is a staircase ahead,” Scapa answered.

To be continued…


----------



## Caliber (Dec 26, 2002)

Sending out the Sorceror to scout? Brutal.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 26, 2002)

Ahh... Now the good stuff.

Miles and miles of Dwarven Forge tiles...


----------



## pogre (Dec 26, 2002)

*Episode 19*

Episode 19
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

“Does the staircase go up or down?” Johann asked.

“Up,” Scapa answered. “It appears that the entrance area is pretty wide open.”

“Come on back,” Johann ordered. “Let’s check out the other passageway.”

“Good idea,” agreed Scapa. He slinked back to Johann’s side. 

Shannon led the way through the other door. It opened into a vaulted symmetrical room with four alcoves. Each alcove had a statue of a warrior woman armed with a spear and shield.

“Slow down,” Johann warned. “I do not much like the way these stone wenches look.”

“They are statues of Marrkidia’s Shield Maidens,” Shannon stated.





Marrkidia’s Shrine.

“Whose side is she on?” Johann asked.

“She is the Goddess of Military Strategy,” Bridget answered. “Considering our last few scraps, she probably is against us.”

“This conversation on religion, while enlightening, is getting us no closer to those bounty hunters,” Scapa reminded the group.

“Hey, there is something lying in the corridor here,” Shannon announced. “It looks like it used to be a Goblin. Whew, he has been here a while. He also has our favorite tattoo.”

“Theta again?” Bridget asked.

“None other,” Shannon answered. “It just does not make sense. Orcs and goblins with tattoos of Theta, they must have one weird Shaman working for them.”





Shannon leads the group down the hall.

Shannon led the rest further down the hall. The hall ended at a stout door. Shannon put his ear to the door. He heard the guttural sounds of Orcs talking. He whispered back to the group, “Orcs.”

“How many?” Scapa asked.

Shannon returned his ear to the door and listened again. He heard several voices. “There’s at least a dozen,” he answered. He returned his ear to the door again and then returned to the group. “I think a dozen might be conservative.”

The group returned to Marrkidia’s Shrine and discussed the situation. 

“We probably would have surprise and I could spray a lot of them with magic,” Scapa offered.

“That’s a lot of orcs,” Johann countered. “If it’s more than a dozen we could have a very tough time.”

“We could lure them into a fight in the hallway,” Bridget suggested.

“I am not sure we even need to take these Orcs on,” Shannon remarked. “Let’s try to sneak upstairs and see what we find up there.”

The adventurers sneaked up the stairs and were confronted at the top landing by a seedy looking human in studded leather. “Who are ye’?” the human asked.

“We’re expected,” Johann answered and held up the Theta holy symbol they had stolen off the Orc earlier.

To be continued…


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 27, 2002)

I just wanted to post to say that I'm enjoying your story hour, pogre!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Episode 19*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> *“She is the Goddess of Military Strategy,” Bridget answered. “Considering our last few scraps, she probably is against us.”*




Hee hee! That was a quote worthy of my own story hour! 

Just want to say, it looks like there's some scenery in those rooms, you should pull back a bit and give us a better look at it. With the focus so tight on the miniatures all the rooms are looking the same.

One more thing-- if you HAVE a full overhead layout, meaning you aren't picking up all the tiles as you go along, I think we would all love to see an overhead of the floorplan to help visualize the place.


Wulf


----------



## pogre (Dec 27, 2002)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *I just wanted to post to say that I'm enjoying your story hour, pogre! *




Thank you and Welcome!



			
				Wulf said:
			
		

> *Just want to say, it looks like there's some scenery in those rooms, you should pull back a bit and give us a better look at it. With the focus so tight on the miniatures all the rooms are looking the same.
> 
> One more thing-- if you HAVE a full overhead layout, meaning you aren't picking up all the tiles as you go along, I think we would all love to see an overhead of the floorplan to help visualize the place.*




Good advice. I will keep that in mind next time. The party is actually still in the manor house and yes we have the stuff to lay most of it out.

edit: although it takes a lot of the 4'x8' - I'm not sure it will all fit.


----------



## pogre (Dec 27, 2002)

*Episode 20*

The next few updates will be a bit shorter. We are starting HaggettCon IV today. I usually update the story every weekday between 9 AM and 11 AM, although I slept in yesterday 


Episode 20
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

“Expected by who?” the nasty looking guard asked. He nervously clutched at his short sword’s pommel.

“Jamison Jurbten,” the Cleric blurted out.

Shannon swung his mighty blade down as the guard began to yell an alarm. The blade sliced into the foul human’s neck and cut his scream off at the windpipe. His throat gurgled as his life blood escaped him and he spun down to the ground.


"What happened?" Bridget asked in shocked dismay.

“Jurbten is one of the bounty hunters we were looking for,” Johann scolded Bridget with a terse whisper. He barged past the dying guard to look into the hallway beyond him.

“Are you sure?” Bridget asked. “I could have sworn that was the evil wizard’s name.”

“That would be Frendais Hert,” Scapa answered.

“Oops,” Bridget said.

Johann looked up and down the long hallway. There were almost too many doors.





Johann looks up and down the long hall.

“Here goes nothing,” Johann whispered to no one in particular. He dashed across the hall and burst through the first door he could see.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre (Dec 30, 2002)

*Episode 21*

Episode 21
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

The door swung open quickly as Johann lurched against it. Behind it was a mostly empty room. There were a few sticks of furniture, some tattered carpet, and a patch of black mold on the wall. “Empty,” Johann called back across the hall to Bridget. Johann checked another door and found another empty room and then another with the same result.

Johann returned to the group and said, “I think our friend’s screech was in vain.” He kicked the dead human’s corpse nonchalantly. “I have yet to see anyone up here. Come on up and let’s look around together.”

“No signs of the Orcs,” Shannon commented as he moved back from the stairs to join the group in the hall.

Johann checked another door to the south. This door, unlike the others, seemed to be stuck. The fighter put a little bit of shoulder to it and it burst open. This room was not empty as the others had been. There was a large four-post bed with a full compliment of linens. There was a large shape in the middle of the bed underneath the sheets.

Johann carefully worked his way up to the bed. His armor was clinking slightly, giving his position away. “I hope he is a heavy sleeper,” Johann thought to himself. He reached over gingerly to remove the covers.

Suddenly in a wild burst a huge Ogre rose up from the bed and stood up in full gear right before Johann. The Ogre released a mighty roar. Johann jumped back and cursed, “By the Holy Hammer!”





Ogre jumps up.

The Ogre raised up his ponderous blade and Johann readied himself for the blow he knew was coming.

To be continued…


----------



## Caliber (Dec 30, 2002)

Cool Ogre figure. I like how its to scale (ie, bigger than the other ones.)

Ogres are deadly at low levels. They don't last long but they often hit really hard. Johann might be in trouble.


----------



## pogre (Dec 31, 2002)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *Cool Ogre figure. I like how its to scale (ie, bigger than the other ones.)
> *




Thank you. The Ogre figure is an old Marauder Mercenary Ogre. The room was built out of Hirst blocks and painted by me. The furniture is from Dwarven Forge.


----------



## pogre (Jan 1, 2003)

*Episode 22*

Episode 22
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

“Ye’ gits scram outta’ here, ‘fer I toss ye’ in Rorrg’s gut!” the Ogre roared at Johann.

Johann scrambled back out the door into the hall gently closing the door behind him.

“Wow! That was amazing,” Scapa said. “Did you notice how well that Ogre spoke our tongue?”

“Actually I noticed his big friggin’ blade, you oaf,” Johann answered.

“The question remains,” Shannon wondered aloud, “why didn’t he smash you?”

“He must be used to seeing humans he does not recognize,” Bridget conjectured.

“Yes,” Shannon agreed, “perhaps we can use that to our advantage while we search for the bounty hunters.”

“Next door?” Johann asked. Not waiting for an answer, Johann pulled the next door open. There he saw some humans arguing with each other loudly. The humans did not even notice he had opened the door.





Humans arguing.

Johann closed the door quickly.

“Did they see you?” Scapa asked.

“I don’t think those three would hear an oxen with bells dancing past them,” Johann answered.

“What were they arguing about?” Bridget asked.

“Not sure. Something about who would do the job. So what should we do? Move on to the next door down here?”

The group agreed to move on.

Johann opened the next door and two humans looked up from a dice game.

“What’s this then?” one of the humans asked.

“Just tell us where those stinking bounty hunters are. Frendais Hert sent us to find them for questioning,” Johann lied.

“Your full of s*&^,” the man answered. “Show us Hert’s sign and maybe I won’t skin ye’.”

“If I am full of s*&^, you are full of steel!” Johann roared as he thrust his sword at them.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre (Jan 2, 2003)

*Area Map*

I thought I would add a campaign map of this area of the Olde Realm. I am almost caught up to where the players currently are thanks to the Holidays and HaggettCon.

Naturally, I have taken a *ton* of information off the map. One cannot be too careful with curious players snooping about afterall!





Bigger version of Area Map.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 2, 2003)

thanks for the map!
 I love maps.


----------



## pogre (Jan 3, 2003)

*Episode 23*

Episode 23
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

One of the human thugs nicked Johann with his blade. “That’ll cost you scum,” Johann threatened.





Johann fighting thugs.

“Yet another successful bluff and parley by Johann,” Scapa quipped. “I’ll keep an eye on this long hall. You had better help him finish those footpads off.”

Just as Bridget and Shannon were heading over to aid Johann the three thugs from the room next door burst through a side door.





Reinforcements.

Shannon arrived first and slammed into one of the humans. The two fighters went back-to-back swinging their blades at the thugs. Two of the thugs fell to their blades in rapid succession. The first was a mighty throat shot from Johann that left only the spinal cord intact. The thug’s head fell to the side like a cork and the neck gushed forth blood like a font. The second was victimized by Shannon, the fighting cleric’s well-placed blade; Shannon sliced his blade through the ruffians gut. Bridget moved to the door to try and slow the reinforcements.





Bridget Arrives.

Bridget had her hands full as she faced a triple team effort. “Get over here,” she yelled at the other two. One of the thugs managed to stab Bridget in the arm, which caused her to yelp in pain.





Brisget in trouble.


to be continued…


----------



## pogre (Jan 5, 2003)

*Episode 24*

Episode 24
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

Johann and Shannon rushed to the cleric’s aid. Their blades made quick work of two of the thugs. Bridget swung her mace down on the third thug and he wobbled mightily under the blow.





PCs beating on a thug.

Scapa started to work his way over to the group to let them know there was no sign of trouble in the hallway. The three combatants were now triple teaming the remaining thug.

The enemy fell to his knees and started to say something, “I surr…” His speech was cut short by Johann’s steel.

Bridget was going to protest, but she was cut short by what she saw in the doorframe.





Trouble arrives.

to be continued…


----------



## pogre (Jan 7, 2003)

*Episode 25*

Episode 25
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

The fighter and two clerics rushed to the doorframe to attempt to force the Ogre to fight in a more confined space. Their efforts were to no avail, however, as the giant humanoid forced his way forward. Like bees against a raiding wasp they attempt to slash and poke the behemoth as it forced its way forward. Magic rushed forth from the Sorcerer’s fingertips as Scapa’s magic bolts unerringly hit their target.





Fight with the Ogre.

It came as they knew it would, a mighty blow crashing down from the Ogre. Like victims of fate’s lottery each of the three waited for the blow to find its mark. The Ogre for its part did not disappoint, a veteran mercenary of many wars, fighting multiple opponents was not a new challenge to him. 

Johann saw flashes of white, he felt his body buckle and his knee actually touched the floor momentarily. The giant weapon had struck him on the shoulder narrowly avoiding his head. When his vision cleared the fighter half expected to see a celestial or perhaps an infernal welcoming him to the other side. Instead he was back, wounded, but still fighting. With the desperation of a threatened wild cat he gathered his resolve and increased his fury.

Bridget struck out with her mace with a blow that would have killed most. The Ogre seemed to give it little regard as it bounced off his enormous forearm. Shannon tried to strike with his two-handed sword, but missed his target. He shouted to Johann, “Back out while you can!”

No answer in words came out from Johann. His answer came in flashing steel. Burying his blade in the Ogre’s gut his countenance turned dark as he twisted the blade to maximize its effect. The Ogre howled at the mortal wound and feebly tried to raise its weapon.

Their opponent’s response was cut short by Scapa who unleashed a fresh magical bolt into the Ogre. The bolt was the giant’s death knell. The Ogre tottered then twisted, falling in place over to its back. It’s great tongue lolled from its palate and its eyes went white and empty.





Ogre is slain.

They would have celebrated, but their exhausted bodies would not permit such an expenditure. They all had heads down panting as sweat poured from their bodies. Only Scapa could manage any efforts, and he went to attend Johann.

“He will need healing,” the sorcerer announced.

Shannon pulled himself up and went to say a prayer over Johann and most of the wounds were healed.

No one said anything for a time as they rested. Finally, Scapa again broke the silence, “What bothers me, is he was likely working for somebody else in this place.”

“That’s an encouraging thought Mage,” Johann commented dryly.

“At least he will not plague our further explorations,” Shannon offered.

“True enough,” Bridget agreed. 

They all rose from their seats and gathered themselves for further trials in their explorations.

To be continued…


----------



## Caliber (Jan 7, 2003)

A fine example of why you never leave enemies behind you. Eventually they catch up.

Sounds like it was pretty close with the Ogre there too. Did they get some lucky critical hits, or were they just rolling pretty good on damage?


----------



## pogre (Jan 8, 2003)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *
> Sounds like it was pretty close with the Ogre there too. Did they get some lucky critical hits, or were they just rolling pretty good on damage? *




It was close, but any time you run into an Ogre at 2nd level it's going to be. Ogres just pack such a HUGE punch. The PCs rolled some big damage numbers in a hurry and the Ogre was not particularly accurate.

I am actually caught up with the campaign at this point. I do not know if that will ever happen again! Luckily, we play tonight and it will be full of action! I'll post some over head shots so you can get a better view of the manor's layout.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 8, 2003)

My campaign is currently on hiatus and I'm STILL not caught up (as the Last Updated line in my sig might suggest)

Looking forward to the manor shots.


----------



## pogre (Jan 9, 2003)

*Episode 26*

Episode 26
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

The group headed towards the door the Ogre had come through to view what lay beyond. They saw a simple bathing area with a fountain providing water and a floor covered in slate tiles.






The bathing room.

The group decided they had pretty much covered all of this section of the manor and it was time to press forward.





Overhead layout of upper floor.

The adventurers ventured north and after finding a couple of empty bed chambers they discovered a small closet. Tucked in one corner they found a pile of clothes. The clothes matched those given in the description of the bounty hunters by Inquisitor Lukas Praketon. The clothes were neither bloody nor torn and everyone hoped that was a good sign.

The next door was a large chamber with a roaring fire. Seated before the fire was a large human flanked by two other warriors.





Champion’s and warrior’s station.

The man behind the desk stood up full height and barked at the adventurers, “What is you business? And state it quickly I do not have time for interruptions!”





Champion barks at party.

What possessed Scapa was a mystery to the rest of the party, but the sorcerer jumped around everyone else and came before the warriors. Clearly expecting a parley or response to his query, the warrior was shocked to see Scapa making arcane gestures and weaving words into a spell.

Scapa was calling forth the multi-hued spray of might confusion to befuddle these men quickly. He prepared for the cone of multi-colored power to leap from his fingertips. There was a glitch. The simple leather armor Scapa wore beneath his flowing tunic was interfering with his spell. Some smoke escaped from his pinky, but nothing more.





Scapa’s spell fails

Scapa looked at his hands in disbelief. “Cursed Marrkidia you fickle wench!” Scapa blasphemed. He could sense the men before him were smiling.





Scapa curses.

to be continued…


----------



## Caliber (Jan 9, 2003)

Scappa might be cursing that armor now, but in a few moments I think he'll be glad he wore it.


----------



## pogre (Jan 10, 2003)

*Episode 27*

Episode 27
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

Johann and Shannon quickly sensed something had gone awry with Scapa’s spell and they closed to protect the vulnerable sorcerer. Johann sliced into the first warrior’s left arm, forcing the man to readjust his shield to compensate for a tendon that had just been severed.





Johann and Shannon join the fray.

As the warrior struggled to keep his shield upright Shannon voided his effort with his crashing blade. The weapon sliced under the warrior’s helmet and he quickly fell to the side.





A warrior falls.

The large human that had yelled at them pushed forward and labeled Shannon with a mighty blow that forced him back. Shannon struggled to see as blood poured down from his brow partially obscuring his vision. The other remaining warrior quickly closed ranks to offer Shannon battle on his left.





Shannon under attack.

Scapa finally recovered from the dismay of his fizzled first effort and let magic bolts fly from his finger tips at the second warrior, wounding him severely.  Johann prepared to move up and help the embroiled Shannon.





Shannon faces two.

Johann moved with lightning speed past the champion. The champion startled by this turn barely got off a shot against Johann as he brushed through. The ineffectual blow clunked off the fighter’s armor. Now in a flanking position Johann punished the champion with a harsh blow straight to his upperback. The damage would have killed most men, but the champion yet stood.





Johann flanks the champion.

The champion thoroughly confused by Johann’s move, hesitated, and when he did decide to strike it was a half-effort.

It was the distraction Shannon required and he delivered a crushing blow with his great blade. Swinging furiously he bisected the champion’s torso. Even the spinal cord was detached and the champion’s corpse fell in two bloody pieces.





Champion is slain.

The remaining warrior had seen more than enough and bolted for the northern most door in the room. As he opened the portal another man stood ready in the frame.





Grislik arrives.

“Hold friends,” the man called out to the party. “I can see you are adept with your blades. I am Grislik and I would like to make you an offer.”

To be continued…


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 10, 2003)

some crits on the heroes' rolls perhaps?


----------



## pogre (Jan 10, 2003)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *some crits on the heroes' rolls perhaps? *




Oh yeah! Shannon's player in particular was on fire with his rolling.

To the PCs' credit they are really starting to use some cool tactics like the mobility feat and flanking.


----------



## pogre (Jan 13, 2003)

*Episode 28*

Episode 28
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

The adventurers did not lower their arms save Shannon who said a prayer of healing over his wounds.

“Well?” Grislik asked. “Must we bash each other to bits or can we have a meeting of the minds that is profitable to us both?”

“We’re listening,” Johann replied.

“Surely you have some outward goals. I do not know you and I do not think you know me, but here my champion and one of my best men lay slain. I would like to avoid further bloodshed and perhaps are motives need not be conflicted.”

“Your men jumped us first,” Johann lied.

The warrior that had survived the melee quickly whispered something in his lord’s ear.

“I’m sure he’ll take your word for it,” Scapa whispered in clenched teeth to Johann.

“What do I care?” Johann questioned in similar tones back to the sorcerer.

Grislik raised his ear from his cohort’s informing mouth and smiled broadly at the party. “You know, I like how you people think. I do think we can work together! Now what it is it that you seek or desire?”

Johann laid it on the line, “We are in search of two bounty hunters that were sent here and did not report back.”

“Ah yes,” Grislik responded in an oily smooth voice, “those…Well, I did see them brought into the mansion, and I have heard them quite a bit the last few nights. It’s a very bitter serenade but I admit I have grown to like it.” The dark fighter flashed another smile. “Alas, I do not possess these men. They are currently enjoying the hospitality of a wizard at the other end of the manor.”

“Frendais Hert?” Bridget offered.

“The same,” Grislik offered.

“Look,” Johann began slowly, “all we really need is these two bounty hunters or what’s left of them. We have no quarrel with you or this wizard. Perhaps if we could arrange to just pick the bounty hunters up everybody could be happy.”

Shannon gave a loud growling cough indicating his displeasure.

Grislik smiled widely again. “You know the clothes they came in are just in the closet next to here. You could take these corpses and present them as the bounty hunters.”

“They are known to our patron,” Scapa replied curtly.

“That’s easily remedied,” Grislik replied. “Just smash the faces in beyond recognition and place the clothes on them. If their raised from the dead by a great cleric or even communicated with them, you could say an honest mistake was made.”

“Your champion’s frame is far too large,” Johann countered.

“Perhaps other arrangements could be made,” Grislik replied coolly. His head nodded with a wink to the remaining warrior. The man felt everyone’s eyes turn on him and he began to shake as he realized the proposition being made.

“No, no, our employer is far too clever for such a ruse,” Bridget declared. “Let us journey to the far side of this manse and see if a bargain may be struck there.”

“As you wish,” Grislik bowed.

“Is the wizard a particular friend or ally of yours?” Shannon asked Grislik.

“Cut him to pieces for all I care,” Grislik answered.

Bridget tried to ascertain if he was lying, but she was convinced that this was an honest response. 

The adventurers left Grislik’s domain and headed for the other side of the mansion.





Heading to the other side of the manor.

“I know one thing,” Shannon announced. “I am not going to be in the back of this party!”

“Yes, I think Grislik is an evil man allied with Hert,” Bridget announced.

“Oh what gave that away?” Johann asked. “You mean just because he lives under the same roof as Hert and offered to give us one of his still living man-at-arms as a substitute corpse?”

“Well, you certainly got on with him,” Bridget angrily replied, bristling at Johann’s sarcasm.

“Hey, I just appreciate a fellow pragmatist,” Johann stated.

The adventurers headed down the hall.

To be continued…


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 14, 2003)

Interesting.  I find myself wondering if the PCs are planning to come back for Grislik later, or if they're going to leave him alive.  Looks like a touchy situation to me.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 14, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *Interesting.  I find myself wondering if the PCs are planning to come back for Grislik later, or if they're going to leave him alive.  Looks like a touchy situation to me. *




I have yet to meet a party who leaves XP behind. Could just be the power hungry munchkins I play with though ...


----------



## pogre (Jan 14, 2003)

*Episode 29*

Episode 29
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

Opening a door on the other side of the stairway landing the group found a man hanging from the ceiling. Bridget quickly attended to his wounds and they learned that he was indeed one of the missing bounty hunters. His manacles were locked and Johann suggested they find the key instead of trying to break the chains. This was readily agreed to and the room was thoroughly explored.

A concealed door in the room led into a small closet space that had a horrible odor. A summary search turned up a sack that had the remains of the other unfortunate bounty hunter. The group left the room and split up. Johann searched another closet and kept an eye on the living bounty hunter the rest of the group continued forward.

The group came upon another small closet area where they found a man huddling against the corner.

The man averting his eyes asked, “Did the master send you to let me go?”

Bridget answered, “The master has called upon us to take you to him.”

“Where is he?” the pitiful soul asked.

“In his quarters,” came Scapa’s quick response.

“You will lead us,” Bridget ordered.





Ratter leads the group.

“Johann lets go,” Shannon yelled and soon the fighter was in tow with the rest of the group.

“Is he angry?” the cowering man asked.

“No, not at all, er… what is your name?” Bridget asked.

“Ratter.”

“Not at all Ratter. In fact I think he said something about a promotion.”

Ratter led the group with a noticeable skip in his step. He took them through a door to a well lit chamber. A man in a cowled cape was scouring over some books.

“Ahem,” the man started, “What a pleasant surprise. Who have you brought for a visit Ratter?”





Frendais Hert’s lair.

“Master, these kind people said you summoned me,” Ratter answered.

“Indeed, how forgetful of me not to recall such instructions. Surely a sign of my advanced age and distracted mind.” The wizard was eyeing the adventurers closely, but maintained a half smile during his inspection.





Frendais Hert greets Ratter.

“We have some questions for you,” Bridget stated.

“Of course, I always entertain the interrogatories of those who burst into my private study. Which, has been happening quite a bit of late I must admit,” the wizard replied sarcastically. “But surely we can sit down and discuss your concerns in a civilized manner.”





Frendais Hert speaks to Bridget.

“Yes, I have question for you wizard,” Johann stated moving his way to the front of the group. “Who’s your daddy?” 

Johann charged the wizard.

The wizard Hert was prepared for the assault and incanted a charm. Johann hesitated, stopped, and looked at the wizard with a benign expression.

“Now, my friend,” Hert began, “Let me ask you: Who is your daddy?”

“You are,” came Johann’s reply, and he turned to protect his new lord.

To be continued…


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 14, 2003)

gotta love it when you _charm_ one of the players. My favorite spell is _confusion_ because inevitably the players start hacking at one another!

And this has got to be the best NPC retort ever!



> The wizard Hert was prepared for the assault and incanted a charm. Johann hesitated, stopped, and looked at the wizard with a benign expression.
> 
> “Now, my friend,” Hert began, “Let me ask you: Who is your daddy?”


----------



## pogre (Jan 15, 2003)

*Episode 30*

Episode 30
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

The rest of the group had followed Johann’s charge, but now the fighter had turned on them and was actually protecting their foe.





Johann charmed.

“Snap out of it Johann,” Shannon commanded.

“What now?” Bridget asked her fellow cleric.

The Wizard, Hert stepped to one side and called forth the pixie dust of slumber. A wave of drowsiness swept over both clerics, but their faith sustained them. 





Hert casts sleep.

Scapa called forth his magic bolt that hit the Wizard squarely. Hert turned to look at Scapa and sneered as if to say, “Is that all you got?”

Bridget and Shannon hesitated yet, for neither were anxious to inflict harm upon their friend, or suffer his charmed wrath.





The stand off.

Bridget finally acted. Rushing around her beguiled compatriot she braved his assault to attack the wizard. Fortunately, Johann missed, but unfortunately, so did Bridget. Shannon went to the otherside and together with the other cleric had Hert flanked. Johann’s mighty blade hit home and the Wizard nearly collapsed. 





The stand off.

Poor Ratter looked bewildered throughout the whole turn of events and made no move to aid either side. Scapa shot another magic bolt into Hert and this magic had a telling effect nearly knocking the wizard down.

What Scapa did not know was aid had arrived for the beleaguered Hert. Aid that was making an appearance right behind the vulnerable sorcerer!





Hert’s champion arrives.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre (Jan 16, 2003)

*Episode 31*

Episode 31
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

Scapa was unaware of the fighter who had just appeared at his rear because of the melee ahead of him. Bridget took a shot from Johann that made her carefully consider if Johann was worth saving. She choose the braver path and swung at the wizard, missing. 

Shannon did not miss. His huge blade went deep into the wizard and Lukas Praketon’s great foe of these many years died on Shannon’s steel.





Frendais Hert slain.

The champion roared upon seeing his master’s demise and swung with vengeance at Scapa. Scapa was too slow to avoid the brute’s weapon and it nearly cost him his own arcane existence. Scapa staggered backward and threw up a small cantrip into the  fighter’s face, trying to slow his advance.





Scapa casts flare.

Bridget ran over behind the ailing sorcerer and laid hands on him while chanting a prayer of healing.





Bridget heals Scapa.

Bridget’s intervention seemed most timely as the enraged fighter minion of the former wizard marched forward. Amazingly his next attack missed its mark and the rest of the group moved to aid the sorcerer. All except Johann who was still trying to sort out what was going on at that moment.

The champion’s chances looked grim, but a group of Hert’s minions suddenly showed up.





Bridget heals Scapa.

Shannon watched as the thugs poured through the door. “Man alive! Nobody wants to miss the action around here I guess!”





Overhead shot.

Johann finally snapped out of his daze and rushed to ward off the attacks of the infiltrating thugs. Shannon was mono y mono on the champion, while Scapa turned to see what aid he could provide. Bridget turned to face the new arrivals and with the crash of her mace, caved in a cranium.





Johanns return.

Shannon had his hands full with the big fighter, but it was clear his skill would prevail. They exchanged meaningless blows, but then Shannon brought his blade home. Like a vorpal blade Shannon’s sword was drawn to the champion’s neck, and in a like fashion his head was severed from his neck.





Shannon kills Hert’s champion.

The thugs had seen enough and turned heels to run. Two were too slow and were cut off. The remainder were cut off in the hall by Johann and submitted to capture. He rounded them up and brought them back to Hert’s study under sword point.

Scapa immediately began looking over the documents on the Wizard’s desk. He spied his spellbook, which lay open. “Well, it’s of no use to me, but it should fetch a fair price in Hemmerschneg,” he mused aloud. The sorcerer rummaged through the desks drawers and found an interesting piece of correspondence. “What’s this?” he questioned. “Very interesting, listen to this my friends.”

To be continued…


----------



## pogre (Jan 17, 2003)

*Episode 32*

Episode 32
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

“What did you find Scapa?” Shannon asked insistently.

“It appears to be a correspondence to the late Frendais Hert. It’s tough to read the whole thing, because of some abbreviations, but I’ll try:

Hail Lord Hert,

We have the place for the ritual set only need a couple more items to call forth Theta’s divine Danse Macabre. This city will whirl in the ecstasy of his embrace.

When you reach Hemm. Come to the second wharf and journey on to Mssr. L’s Warehouse #11. Everything is in place, but hurry, the Inquisitors will be on our trail soon!

The ritual must be completed quickly to bring forth the Great Plague.

Yours in the Danse,
HM
That’s it I’m afraid.”

“Isn’t that lovely,” Bridget began, “Someone is planning to unleash the plague on Hemmerschneg.”

“I think it’s safe to assume we know one person who will miss the party,” Johann commented pointing at Hert’s corpse. “What do you ruffians know of this?” Johann asked his recently acquired prisoners. They all shook their heads to confess their ignorance.

“The Inquisitor Praketon will be able to advise us in this matter. We should head back to the watch tower with the one bounty hunter and his friend’s remains. Perhaps he can give us some insight as to how this all comes together,” Shannon commented.

“What of Grislik?” Scapa inquired.

“Where? Where?” Johann answered in mock fear, jerking his head from one side to the next.

“I mean are we going to go back for him?” Scapa asked again.

“You’re the kind of man that would paint the backside of a burning barn aren’t you Scapa?” Johann asked.

“No, but I would be concerned about the burning side. I am just saying we all agreed the man is evil. He is in league, er was in league with Frendais Hert, and he may some information about this whole plague thing.”

“We have three prisoners and a wounded bounty hunter I’m not sure we’re up for an epic fight,” Johann replied. “At least let us rest a while so you may rejuvenate your spells.”

“That makes sense,” Scapa answered.

…

A few hours later the group rose and decided that Grislik was probably long gone, and that they better head out before the humanoids downstairs realized something was amiss.

“It seems a bit odd that this lot of evil types, the orcs, grislik, and wizard were not working more closely together,” Bridget mused.

“Odd how? Like how four people cannot seem to coordinate their actions in combat,” Scapa asked.

“Um yes, something like that,” Bridget answered.

The group snuck out of the manor. Their prisoners made no hue and cry on the way out. It was apparent to all they were just as concerned that the humanoids might hear them as the adventurers were. Ratter proved be downright useful on the trip home. He scouted ahead looking for the driest paths and even caught a few hares for the evening’s kettle.

The tired group finally struggled out of the swamp and headed towards the watch tower. 





The adventurers approach the watch tower.

Inquisitor Lukas Praketon was most alarmed at the information the group provided him. His men also took custody of the prisoners including Ratter, much to Scapa’s dismay. He pleaded for leniency in Ratter’s case, but was rebuffed by the Inquisitor.

Praketon insisted that the group must head back to Hemmerschneg and inquire into this letter they found. He also wrote them a letter of introduction to Lord Inquisitor Helfrich Manstead. The group agreed to investigate it further, or at least to report to the Halls of Justice at the Temple to Hemmerschneg.

To be continued…


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Episode 32*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> Inquisitor Lukas Praketon was most alarmed at the information the group provided him. His men also took custody of the prisoners including Ratter, much to Scapa’s dismay. He pleaded for leniency in Ratter’s case, but was rebuffed by the Inquisitor.
> 
> To be continued… [/B]




"But Lord Inquisitor, who's gonna set-off...er...I mean _search_ for traps for us?!"


----------



## pogre (Jan 20, 2003)

*Bridget's Story*

Bridget’s Story

Bridget was relaxing in the watchtower after the group’s successful foray to Kleston Manor when something hit her. She would have believed it a sickness, because she was light headed, disoriented, and her ears were ringing. She stood for a moment trying to gain her bearings, but the light sensation would not abate.

Bridget’s natural reaction in these situations was to pray to Opheria for guidance and she fell to one knee. 

Oh temptress and protector what ails me, if I am plagued by demons drive them out. If it is punishment for disobedience, enlighten me. I pray to thee soothe me!

_You are not being punished Bridget. Your work has brought Opheria joy and she is granting you great favor._

Bridget was speechless. Never had one of her general prayers been answered so directly. She clenched her eyes tighter.

What favor is this all-powerful one that makes me feel so sick that I barely can keep from feinting?

_I have but brought you a message from Opheria; I am her messenger Delphia. Your sickness is a sign of favor. Much like a woman with child in the early stages she receives signs of her blessing in the form of such sickness._

Delphia, may I address you by name without fear of retribution?

_Open your eyes child, you need not fear me. Your sight brings me great joy and you should not lay prostrate quivering before this messenger._

Bridget opened her eyes and saw only a small point of light hovering before her.

“Is this light you Delphia?” Bridget noticed she was speaking aloud for the first time.

_It is I. Let men worship war mongering deities that demand prostrate supplication. Let us converse in meaningful tones without resorting to such groveling. This is not my true form, but is all you can see of me at this stage of your maturity._

The point of light was speaking directly into Bridget’s mind. She relaxed and answered in kind only thinking of her questions.

What is this favor for? Am I bound to a purpose?

_It is a blessing child. You have a purpose, but nothing is defined as that. Already you have helped lead one to their true calling and others besides him will follow. He will be a great champion for the Mother. There is a greater soul on the horizon, a terrible task you must build to. Brace yourself child, the path is an arduous and dangerous one._

What am I to do?

_Bask in the blessing. All will come. All will come…”_

The small light faded away.

Bridget awoke and she wondered, was it all a dream? Then she found her faith had been supplemented in her morning prayers. New miracles of faith and healing came forth in a torrent. What a blessing Opheria had brought her!





The old Bridget.





The new Bridget.

**Bridget continues to move up in levels and just reached third. Bridget’s player decided she wanted a figure that looked a bit more martial than her previous incarnation. Thus the visible armor and weapon at the ready.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 20, 2003)

As you may hear on an online game ...

*ding!*


----------



## pogre (Jan 21, 2003)

*Episode 33*

Episode 33
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

The group left Praketon’s Watchtower and headed back towards Hemmerschneg. They walked to Shyhill, and grabbed a White Stallion Coach down to Hemmerschneg.
Map.

The group decided quickly to go down to the sea wharves on the western side of Hemmerschneg and see if they could find Wharf #2. They discovered there that the Sea Wharfs were labeled from one to four going South to North. Wharf one was the fishermen’s Wharf, wharf two was the Merchant Guild’s Wharf, wharf three was the Free Trader’s Wharf, and wharf four was the Luxury Wharf.

The Merchant’s Guild Wharf had limited access; only those who were members of the guild or had a contract with the guild could gain access to the wharf.

The group thanked the fisherman who had helped them and headed back to the Quail’s Covey Inn.

…

Upon entering the Quail’s Covey a man in a cocked hat with an outrageous feather approached them and bowed deeply. “My friends, I am Frederick the Reader. I would like to entertain you by giving an animated reading of the posts. It’s clear you are learned people and have no use for a mere scribe regain aloud in dull tones. I offer so much more than that! I bring you drama and the full flavor of each post!”

The Quail’s Covey had a post board where everyone was welcome to post notices for travelers and others. The adventurers had read it before, but found nothing of real use.

“How much?” Johann asked.

“A mere silver,” came Frederick’s answer. “Of course, if you are entertained a gratuity would not be refused.”

Scapa flipped Frederick a silver.

Frederick began reading post after post. So and so seeking so and so, missing servants, wanted horse thief, looking for a smithy, etc. Frederick finally finished and smiled. “Would you like any of them repeated?”

“No,” Johann answered, “But we may have another matter, which you may be of assistance in.”

“Of course, of course,” Frederick answered. “But forgive me if my voice sounds horse. I am so very parched.”

“Something easily remedied,” Shannon answered. 

“Yes, of course,” Scapa began, “Good man bring me a round of that fine Dwarven Alemaker’s brew. The best you have on tap.”

“How kind,” Frederick said.

“I do not care for any,” Shannon remarked.

Before Scapa could revise the order Johann quickly spoke up. “I’ll drink his.”

“Tell me Frederick,” Johann whispered, “What do you know of Wharf #2 and the Merchants’ Guild?”

“It is said House Yordan is on the brink of bankruptcy. Quite a scandal with dubious overtones of market manipulation.”

“Interesting,” Scapa replied, “But we are seeking information on how to get onto wharf #2. We were told to meet a friend there and lately have learned that there is restricted access.

“Ah yes. Now I think I understand and I may have a solution, but my worries lie with my poor mug’s bottom all naked and without cover of any sort.”

“Say no more,” Scapa answered. Turning his head he motioned for another round of drinks.

“Scapa, I still do not want a drink,” Shannon reminded the sorcerer.

“No worries, I’ll drink it,” Johann answered quickly.

“There are three main ways onto Wharf #2,” Frederick instructed. “First, as a member of the Merchants’ Guild you may enter any time without question. Second, as someone working for the Merchants’ Guild you only need to show your employment license. Third, as a person who has a contract with the Merchants’ Guild you may enter the wharf’s for the duration of the license granted in the contract.”

“How do we get one of these contracts?” Johann asked.

“Well, you make a contract with a merchant for delivery of a product and…”

“I was thinking of other means,” Johann interrupted.

“Fortunately, I know of a person who does just such work. It is expensive though.”

“How much?”

“Five to seven crowns I would think, but that is no guarantee.”

“A fair price. Can we go tonight?”

“No, but I will arrange for us to go tomorrow.”

The group bought a private room in the Inn and headed for bed.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre (Jan 22, 2003)

*Episode 34*

Episode 34
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

The following morning the group wandered down to the common room of the Inn to have a bite to eat. While munching on some wheat cereal and dried beef they saw a young boy come into the tavern and start moving around between the tables. He finally reached the group and asked, “Get your Daily Realms gentlefolk. It’s the final issue. A mere silver for this fine newspage.”

“Final issue?” Bridget asked. “Does this mean it’s going out of business?”

“No he means the final issue of the day or week,” Johann answered.

“No sir,” the boy countered, “this is the final issue of the Daily Realm.”

“I’ll buy one,” Shannon offered.

The boy quickly handed over one of the news pages and headed to the next table after receiving his coin.
Daily Realm Handout.*

“Well, we have some time before we hook up with Frederick to get our contract. What shall we do?” Scapa asked.

“This advertisement about the missing Halfling servant seems odd,” Johann commented.

“Like maybe he was kidnapped for a diabolical sacrifice?” Shannon asked.

“Exactly,” Johann answered. “Let’s go check it out while we’re killing time.”

“When are we going to see the Lord Inquisitor Helfrich Manstead?” Bridget asked.

“The fact that he has the initials H.M. has me a bit spooked,” Scapa admitted.

“What do you mean?” Bridget asked.

“Remember the letter to the evil wizard Hert? It was signed H.M.” Scapa answered.

“It’s good to be suspicious,” Johann agreed. “But, I think we should go see him anyway. At worst we may confirm the suspicion and if we do not go see him, he may suspect that we are onto him if he is involved.”

“It’s settled then, we go to inquire about the missing Halfling and then on to the Lord Inquisitor’s office,” Shannon stated.

…..

The group arrived at the manse of Lord Inzhar in the Northwestern part of Hemmerschneg by early afternoon. A surly butler came to the door after the adventurers had rung the bell. 

“Yes, what is it?” the servant asked.

“We’re here about the missing Halfling,” Scapa answered.

“Yes, there is a reward for information contributing to his return. Do you have such information?” the butler asked.

“Well, you see,” Johann began, “This is our line of work. And so we were hoping to gain some more information that might help us in our investigation.”

“There’s not much to tell. Greely took off with the larger part of the master’s silverware and three of his premium plates. I suspect he is half way off to Almarr now. The covetous little bugger.”

“Was he involved in any odd religious groups or have any strange acquaintances?” Shannon inquired.

“He WAS a Hobbit,” the snooty butler answered.

“Yeah, well, say no more,” Johann commented. “The amazing thing is that you are even offering a reward for his return.”

“Only to make an example,” the butler replied.

“Anyway, can you offer us any other information that might be helpful in hunting him  down?” Shannon asked.

“He was a gambler and fond of drink,” the butler answered.

“Hey wait a minute! I was just starting to build up a hatred for this little peck,” Johann commented.

“You animosity is well placed I assure you,” the butler said. “I am sorry I do not have any more information for you.”

The group left and decided the Halfling was a dead end. They journeyed on to the Temple of Hemmerschneg.

…..

“Man, they know how to build a temple to a deity around here,” Johann commented. “Why don’t you two worship someone with a big temple like this?”

Bridget and Shannon ignored Johann as they walked as a group up the white stone stairs towards the temple’s entrances. A large courtyard was at the top landing and three ornate archways were beyond it. The middle archway was labeled sanctuary and obviously contained the massive worship area. The left archway was labeled Inquisitors and the right was labeled Registration. 

In short order a man in a white tunic approached the group and asked to help. They explained they would like to meet with the Lord Inquisitor and showed him the letter of introduction Lukas Praketon had drafted for them. The group was given an armed escort to see Helfrich Manstead.

Helfrich Manstead was a stern looking man. His dark hair speckled with gray was cropped close to his head. His mustache was waxed at the tips into a down position matching his hair’s peppery appearance. This facial hair gave the Lord Inquisitor an appearance of perpetually wearing a huge frown, a countenance rarely misrepresenting his actual facial expression.

“Welcome. I have read the letter from Inquisitor Praketon and now am at your service. What can I do for you?”

Shannon proffered the letter they found on Hert.

Manstead read the letter carefully and showed no emotion. He spoke more slowly this time, “We are aware of this activity and I have two Inquisitors assigned to this task at this moment. You were right to bring this to my attention and if we had more solid citizens like yourselves Hemmerschneg would be safe for all.”

Manstead stood in an obvious signal that the meeting was over. 

Bridget ignored his motion and said, “Inquisitor Praketon was most anxious that we look into this matter. Do you not want our help?”

“Lukas Praketon was a very good man, but his endless pursuit of that wizard Hert has addled his brain some. There is an old saying, ‘A man looking for ghosts usually sees them’. Please leave this matter to the professionals.” The Lord Inquisitor swept his hand in a motion announcing unequivocally the meeting was over.

The group left.

…..

“That meeting did nothing to allay my suspicions,” Shannon admitted. All agreed and they continued walking to the Quail’s Covey Inn.

Frederick was waiting at a table for the group and motioned for them to join him.

“I am ready to go. Did any of you want to come along?” Frederick asked.

“Can we all go?” Scapa asked.

“I suppose, but you better change into these,” Frederick answered reaching down and pulling out a soiled bag. He handed each of the adventurers a soiled cape that was gray and worn. “You will fit in better in the Dregs with those on.”

With not a small amount of muttering the group donned the capes and followed Frederick back into the now dark streets. Frederick led them down a number of turning and twisting streets until they found themselves in a slum.

“Welcome to the Dregs,” a smiling Frederick said to them.






Down in the Dregs.

Frederick led them down a back alleyway and a half flight of stairs that ended in an iron door. “Be ready my friends, hands on weapons, you never know what excitement this knock might bring!”

Frederick knocked loudly on the door and shouted, “Open up it is Frederick here to see Mercurial!”

To be continued…

*The handout is not a high quality pdf. The others in the future will be much higher quality.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 22, 2003)

A Storyhour with handouts! This just keeps getting better.

An evil traitorous Grand Inquisitor to boot!  

Is Frederick a new PC, or a temporary NPC ally?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 22, 2003)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *An evil traitorous Grand Inquisitor to boot!  *




Oh, come ON! Why does nobody _ever_ trust the Inquisitor?


----------



## pogre (Jan 22, 2003)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, come ON! Why does nobody ever trust the Inquisitor? *




[Mandatory gaming Python]You mean of course: *"No one expects the Inquisition!"*[/Mandatory gaming Python]


----------



## pogre (Jan 23, 2003)

*Episode 35*

Episode 35
Pogre’s campaign – To Save a Soul

A bent over man with fewer teeth than fingers answered the door. “Ye’ have a lot of nerve coming ‘round here Frederick.”

“These gentlefolk need a document and are willing to pay gold,” Frederick answered.

“Wait,” the man said. The door closed and the group waited in silence by the door fidgeting with the pommels of their swords. Finally, the door reopened and the man let the group inside.

Surprisingly, the area was well apportioned and the air was considerably more pleasant in this place. The group was led into a low slung room where a man was lounging on a couch.

“Greetings, I have brought these people…” Frederick began.

“Shut up Fred. You have guts, I’ll give you that. What’s the job?” Mercurial adjusted himself into a more upright sitting position.

“We need a contract that would allow us access onto the number two wharf,” Johann stated.

“12 crown,” Mercurial said matter-of-factly.

“No problem,” Johann answered. “When can you have it by?”

“Tomorrow night at the earliest. Why don’t you send old Fred by to pick it up here tomorrow night late?”

Frederick was shifting from foot to foot and appeared uncomfortable. He managed to speak up saying, “I would be delighted to pick it up, I assume you want half up front and half when I come pick it up.”

The group paid over the six crowns and began the trek back to the tavern.

“That seemed easy enough,” Bridget remarked.

“Yes, well having all of you there made it go more smoothly,”  Frederick remarked.

“Do you need our help to pick the document up safely?” Johann asked.

“No, I think everything will be just fine. He is not interested in crossing you. I doubt he is looking for new enemies, especially ones with the means to make his life difficult. It will be fine for me travel alone.”

The group traveled in silence back to the Inn.

…

The next morning the group paid for their room again and noticed they were woefully short on funds.

“We could sell this spellbook we got off of Hert,” Scapa offered.

“Let’s do it, but to who?” Johann asked.

“Let’s go straight to the Wizards’ College, be completely upfront with them and sell it for whatever they offer,” Shannon suggested.

“We could get more on the street,” Scapa stated.

“True, but I do not want to give the Inquisitors any ammunition against us,” Johann said. “How much do you think we can get for it at the College Scapa?”

“50 crowns,” Scapa answered.

“That’s enough for me,” Bridget said.

“And I, let’s go,” Johann said.

The Wizards’ College was a concession Hemmerschneg had made to arcane powers in the last 100 years. Following the Reign of Terror in which the Inquisitors nearly eliminated all forms of arcane spell casting from the city, Hemmerschneg went to war against the Princes of DuJang. The power of arcane casting became clear in that battle as the Princes narrowly won the day despite being out manned and under armed. Wisely, the military hierarchy demanded a reintroduction of arcane casters to the city and despite Inquisitor warnings the Wizards’ College was founded.

Even Inquisitors of Hemmerschneg today would have to admit that the College has been a success. The Inquisition still registers all major magical items and permission must be granted in the form of a license to create new ones. Further, some magical operations such as scrying require a permit as well, and while their power is slipping, the Inquisitors still take solace in these controls.

The College itself was composed of three large spires. Each spire was specifically devoted to a different part of arcane magic: manufacture of magical goods, spell research, and wizardry practice. Large archways connected each of the spires and the space between the towers was called the Plaza of Minds. In the Plaza of Minds sophists gave logic and philosophy lessons, people play games of strategy, and a congenial, collegiate atmosphere was predominant.

Following some directions from a friendly student the group arrived at the Tower of Wizardry Practice where they inquired about selling the spell book. A Gnome, called Master Grinkus, met with them and promptly offered them 250 Crowns for the spellbook. Once the group collected their lower jaws from the ground they quickly agreed to the price and felt much better about their economic status.

Flushed with new coin they headed back to the Quail’s Covey and were delighted to see Frederick was looking for them. He handed over their false contract and introduced a gentleman to them, Quint. Quint told them an amazing story about cults, connections, and Hemmerschneg.

To be Continued…


----------



## pogre (Jan 24, 2003)

*Episode 36*

Episode 36
Pogre’s Campaign – To Save a Soul

Quint hailed from the Lower Coast, at least that’s where he spent his boyhood. His father was a sailor and a fisherman. Making ends meet in whatever way he could he brought food and more to his table for the family. His mother had worked in the taverns and had earned good coin in her day. Not just for whoring either, she had a wonderful voice and knew many country tunes that folks would buy a pint just to hear.





Quint.

Quint relished sitting around the family supper table listening to his father’s tales and his mother’s songs. It was not long before the young Quint was telling some tales of his own. He did not settle down and his folks encouraged him to see the world. His favorite tale was about his struggles with a big shark off the Pirate Isles, but today he had a different tale.

“I gather we have been chasing the same shadows,” Quint told the group.

“What do you mean?” Scapa asked.

“I’ll lay my cards on the table mates, I know yer’ chasin’ a plague cult same as me. Ye’ know the Inquisitors are involved, same as me. Ye’ know the merchant Literbian is involved, same as me. Ye’ know thar somethin’ fishy about that dog down at the print shop closin’ up, same as me. We could werk together and get to the bottom of this whole scheme.” Quint leaned back with a gleam in his eyes. He in fact did know that the group he now faced did not have some of the information he was sharing, on the other hand they had some firepower he knew they would need to face this problem.

“Quint, I think we can work together,” Bridget answered. “What did you have in mind?”

“Now hold on, we do not know Quint here from the Head of the Assassins’ Guild,” Johann began. “No offense Quint, but trusting people is just not something that comes naturally to me.”

“No offense taken mate,” Quint answered with a smile. “I’ll tell ye’ what. I’ll jes’ keep tellin’ ye’ what I know, and ye’ tell me what ye’ want me to know. How’s dat’ fer an arrangement.”

“I am satisfied,” Shannon answered. “What do you propose Quint? To be honest we knew someone in the Merchants’ Guild was involved and that their name started with “L”, but we had not gathered that it was House Literbian.”

“Aye, we jes’ need a way to check in on Literbian’s warehouse,” Quint answered.

“Actually, we have a plan in that regard,” Johann interjected. “But somehow, I think you already knew that.”

Quint answered the fighter with a smile.

…..

The group traveled to Wharf Two’s gates and handed the guard their contract.

“What are you picking up then sir?” the guard asked.

“Pardon me?” Johann answered.

“The product sir? There is no mention of the Cargo. Will you need stevedores or a cart perhaps?”

“Well, uh, errr…I,” Johann stammered.

“What he means is we are picking up some valuable perfumes and fine silks. We will have no need of help as we have plenty of hands,” Quint quickly interrupted.

“I see,” the guard handed the contract and moved the group along.

The group wandered out onto the wharf.  “Which one do you think it is?” Shannon asked.

“I’ll find out,” Quint offered.

Quint walked up to a large group of stevedores as the group watched. “What is he doing?” Bridget asked in a whispered tone.

“It will be alright,” Johann answered.

Quint talked for a few minutes with the group of men and within a few moments they were bursting into laughter. A short time later the men began pointing up and down the dock and shook Quint’s hand as he left. A couple of them laughed hard as he left their group.

Quint approached his group, while the men went back to work unloading one of the ships. “Well, the warehouses are numbered just like the wharfs, from South to North. So number eleven is the second to the last on the north end,” Quint reported.

“What did you say to those guys?” Shannon asked.

Quint answered, “I jes’ gave ‘em a couple of ole’ mariners’ jokes. Nuthin’ fer’ holy men or ladies though.”

The group moved over to warehouse eleven and found it with a large padlock on the outside.





Standing before the warehouse door.

to be continued...


----------



## pogre (Jan 24, 2003)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is Frederick a new PC, or a temporary NPC ally? *




Missed this question earlier, my apologies Caliber!
Frederick is a NPC, while Quint is make a guest appearance as a PC. His figure is a very old Metal Magic figure.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 24, 2003)

Quite alright!

It always helps to have a Bard (which I take Quint to be)


----------



## pogre (Jan 28, 2003)

*Episode 37*

Episode 37
Pogre’s Campaign – To Save a Soul

“Alright now Sorcerer, just chant us a little open cantrip and we’ll be in thar’ in a second,” Quint said.

“Which open cantrip would that be?” Scapa asked.

“You mean to tell me you don’t have a way to get past this lock in that bag of tricks of yours?” Quint asked in astonishment.

“That is exactly what I am saying,” Scapa answered. “We’re going to have to break the lock.”

“If I would have known that I might have thought of a different plan,” Quint replied.

“Maybe we could make a distraction to help us get in?” Bridget asked in her most helpful tone.

“Maybe you could pose as a maiden in distress,” Quint mused.

“Oh yeah, look at the woman in armor lying on the dock. She looks incapable of defending herself,” Johann commented sarcastically.

“Let’s just have her strip down and streak down the wharf,” Scapa suggested.

“Your on thin ice with an elephant on your back, hedge wizard,” Bridget answered.

“Let’s crowd around here and let the fighter have a crack at the lock,” Quint said. “If we get busted I’ll jes’ tell a tale.”

The group crowded around Johann as he tried to break the lock. Following a loud failure all agreed to leave and perhaps try again later when the wharf was not quite so crowded. As they made their way to leave the wharf they noticed that there was a back entrance to the warehouse in a sort of alley dividing two rows of warehouses.

“That looks more promising,” Johann commented.

“There still is some traffic around here though,” Scapa replied.

“I have an idea,” Bridget began. “I could call on Opheria to make me unseen by men and then call on her for great strength. Then I would sneak down there, break off the lock and have a look around.”

“Excellent,” Johann said. “Get to it you tricky cleric.”

Following a couple of prayers from Bridget she was now invisible to the group and made her way down the alleyway. When she reached the lock she began smashing it. A few loud attempts later the lock gave way. Bridget hesitated and then slipped inside. 

The warehouse was dark and seemingly empty. Bridget could see most of the buildings interior with the little sunlight that streamed through the cracks in the walls’ boards. The thin stripes of sunlight revealed only a half dozen barrels on the floor level. Bridget left and went out to report to the group.

The group decided to go back in with Bridget and explore the warehouse further.

“Where is everything?” Shannon asked. His frustration strained his voice slightly.

“Easy my holy man,” Quint said. “We’re not even sure what we are looking for. Let me check the upper level. Is somebody watching the alley?”

“I have it,” Johann answered.

Quint climbed the warehouse ladder and checked the upper storage area. Bridget, Scapa, and Shannon examined the floor level more closely. All that could be found were the six barrels. Bridget noted that they each had a large “L” stamped on the top, but nothing more.

“They could have moved everything over to the secondary warehouse,” Quint stated. “Most merchant houses use this warehouse as their lading warehouse and the one behind us for their storage warehouse.”

“Well, first we should open these barrels,” Johann stated from the doorway.

Shannon pried the lid to one of the barrels off. “Oh pits! What is this foul brew. Meat packed in brine of some sort. Is it chum or something?”

“Not like any chum I’ve seen,” Quint answered.

“Look in this barrel,” Johann said. He tipped over the barrel he had just pried open and clothes came tumbling out.

“Open this one,” Bridget demanded softly. 

Another barrel of brine and meat was revealed. Shannon opened the fourth barrel and tipped it over. Two helmets and breastplates spilled forth from the barrel.

“What’s that embossed on the back of those helmets?” Scapa asked.

“The symbol of Hemmerschneg, the hammer, they belonged to Inquisitors,” Quint answered gloomily.

“No, no, no, this cannot be good,” Shannon pleaded to no one in particular.

To be continued…


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 28, 2003)

That's pretty gross.


----------



## Feralkoala (Jan 28, 2003)

mmmm, pickled inquisitor  

now all we need is the police at the front door!


----------



## pogre (Jan 28, 2003)

Sorry about the lack of photos. This adventure did not really lend itself to lots of shots. There are a few coming up, but I promise lots more the next time around.


----------



## pogre (Jan 28, 2003)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *That's pretty gross. *




Maybe it's better there weren't pictures


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 28, 2003)

I just love it when things get ugly like this!   Good story, Pogre.


----------



## pogre (Jan 29, 2003)

*Episode 38*

Episode 38
Pogre’s Campaign – To Save a Soul

“Let’s dump those meat and brine barrels,” Quint said. “I think I have a pretty good idea of what’s in there.”

Johann shoved the barrels over and foul smelling brine and human parts came falling out of each of the barrels. The skulls of two people had been smashed beyond recognition and were almost flattened in the back.

“What now?” Bridget asked.

“I say we pry up some floorboards, throw the stuff down below into the water, and then hide in the barrels and wait for the cultists to show up,” Shannon suggested.

“No way am I getting in any barrels,” Scapa replied.

“Fine,” Shannon replied. He began scooping up the pieces and throwing them in one of the barrels. “We still need to get rid of this stuff somehow.”

Johann pried up to of the floorboards revealing the murky sea below. The barrels were sent down to the water below and the floor was resealed. Having disposed of the barrels the adventurers moved across the alleyway to the other warehouse. 

Once again Bridget smashed the lock and they went in. This warehouse was filled to the ceiling with all kinds of barrels, boxes, and crates. The group split up and began searching. They found spices, peppers, tealeaves, whale oil, but nothing that could be labeled suspicious. Just as they were discussing their next move they heard a noise at the far door, opposite the one they had entered.

“Hide,” Quint hissed at the group. Everyone dove for cover behind the nearest set of boxes and barrels.

The door opened wide allowing sunlight to stream in. Two men, one tall and skinny, the other with the start of a hunchedback came in with a cart and an old horse or mule. They cursed at each other as they picked up several boxes. Oblivious to the group’s presence they eventually left the warehouse with their cart and locked the door behind them.

Once the men had left, the group began totrail them slowly and from behind.The men led them through the western part of the city down to Hagora street and the market center.

They stopped in fromt of a couple of stores and began delivering product to the rear.

The group discussed their next move. Johann spoke up first. “I’ll go into these shops to see if I can figure out what was delivered.”

“I’ll go with you,” Bridghet volunteered.

“I’m going to head out fishing and keep an eye on the wharf,” Quint stated.

“I was thinking of checking out the printer’s office again,” Shannon added. “There is something about that place that seems wrong to me. Scapa, would you like to join me?”

“Yes, of course,” Scapa answered.

“What time should we meet and where?” Shannon asked the others.

“How about 7 o’clock at the gates leading into Wharf #2?” Johann asked.

“Sounds good to me,” Quint answered.

…..

Johann and Bridget went into the first shop, The Fine Tea Shop. A gentleman behind the counter was carefully sorting and packing some leaves, but gingerly set them down on the pair’s advance. “Welcome,” the man greeted them in warm tones. “Welcome to The Fine Tea Shop. Are you looking for a good table tea perhaps or maybe a bit of mint?”

“Actually,” Johann began. “We have something very specific in mind. We were hoping you have some tea that came highly recommended to us, imported by a Literbian as I recall.”

“Indeed!” the man smiled broadly and continued, “almost all of our teas are imported by that excellent house.”

“This tea would have come in very recently,” Bridget added.

“As in today or yesterday,” Johann confirmed.

“I did get some tea in today, but it is scarcely out of the crate and not ready for sale. It is still raw leave and a bit wet. It needs a touch of drying time, and I like to blend it with a couple of other varieties.” The man stooped down and picked up a crate and set it on the table.

“This tea came with the highest recommendations and the distance we have traveled would forbid a visit in the near future. Perhaps you are willing to sell us some straight leaves out of the crate?” Johann watched carefully to see if the man reacted negatively to his comment.

“Ah, the tea is lovely,” the merchant said as he opened the crates lid. “But really, I implore you, let me sell you another. This is a harsh tea that needs to dry some and to be blended to make it worth drinking.”

“No, no,” Johann tutted. “A hardy flavor is exactly what we seek.”

“Well, the customer is always right,” the man shrugged his shoulders and retrieved a good amount of leaves. “This will be enough for around a dozen pots maybe more, but you really need to let it dry slowly.”

“How much?” Johann asked.

“Two crowns,” the merchant answered.

The money was exchanged and Johann and Bridget left.

“Why did you buy the tea?” Bridget asked.

“So you could test it for disease,” Johann answered.

…..

Scapa and Shannon approached the printshop and saw a large sign, which read:

Henson Morrant
Printer
Closed.
Print blocks for sale.

“Notice anything about that sign?” Scapa inquired of Shannon.

“Yes, Henson Morrant – H.M. Same as the initials signed on the letter to the evil wizard Frendais Hert.”

Shannon knocked on the print shop’s door.

To be continued…


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 29, 2003)

Aha!  The mystery unravels!


----------



## Caliber (Jan 29, 2003)

Don't you know mysteries don't unravel, they just get more complex. 

Duh.


----------



## pogre (Jan 30, 2003)

*Episode 39*

Episode 39
Pogre’s Campaign – To Save a Soul

A voice issued forth from the back of the shop, “Come in. It’s open.”

Shannon pushed his way into the shop and a head popped around from the back. “Oh, I was expecting someone else. What may I do for you?”

“I see that you have your printing blocks for sale,” Shannon commented.

“Yes I do,” Morrant replied.

“Not interested,” Shannon stated abruptly, “but I do have a question about this advertisement in your last newspage.”

“Oh the one about the medical study?” Morrant asked.

“Yes.”

“I am afraid that was a mistake. It was not supposed to be in the last issue. It is my understanding that the study is over.”

“That is a shame because I have many contacts in this area. Is there anyway I can talk the person who placed the ad?”

Morrant paused and seemed to consider Shannon’s request for a moment. “No, I’m afraid that’s not possible, but if you would like to leave your name and place where you might be reached I could pass those along if I see him again.”

“That would be lovely,” Shannon answered. Morrant motioned for Shannon and Scapa to follow him back into the printing shop.

Shannon proceeded to give Morrant false information that the printer wrote down dutifully on a piece of parchment. Scapa hung back casually and just looked around the room. Both sides exchanged polite goodbyes and the cleric and sorcerer left.

“Did you see that?” Scapa asked as the door shut behind them.

“Yeah that place was a mess,” Shannon answered.

“No, I meant the symbol on the wall. Theta.” There was a grim low whisper in Scapa’s voice as he said this last word.

“Aha, well, I should get the others. You keep an eye on him. Follow him if he leaves, but stay out of trouble.” Shannon immediately took leave of Scapa and headed off to search for the rest of the band.

…

Shannon quickly found Johann and Bridget down on Hagora street in the main market area.

“Want some tea?” Johann asked Shannon holding out some of the leaves he had purchased.

“Nah, those look too wet,” Shannon answered. “We have to make haste. I believe we have found our H.M.”

“Really,” Bridget answered. “I’ll run down to wharf one and get Quint then we will meet you fellows by the printshop.”

…

Shannon and Johann approached Scapa who was resting against a piece of wood across from the print shop. Shannon suspected the sorcerer had been day dreaming.

“What say you sorcerer? What’s about?” Johann asked in a demanding voice.

Scapa jumped at the sound of Johann’s loud voice.

“You have been watching the print shop, right Scapa?” Shannon asked.

“Absolutely,” Scapa replied with indignation in his tone, “I am fairly certain he is still in there.”

“Fairly certain?” Shannon asked.

Johann just laughed and said, “I think it’s a safe bet anybody could have come or left.”

“Well, someone would have to be very furtive indeed to pass these,” Scapa replied pointing at his eyes.

Before further debate could erupt the trio noticed Bridget and Quint’s approach. 

“Bridget tells me we got our man,” Quint stated.

“Except he’s not about or maybe he is,” Johann replied.

“What?” Quint asked.

“We need to go in there and look about,” Johann said. “If we get caught Quint can make something up.”

“That’s a plan,” Quint agreed.

The group crossed the street and detected no sign of movement although the front door was locked. Much to Johann’s amusement, they discovered a back door adjoined to the alley. After Johann spent a few minutes mocking Scapa they broke into the print shop. A search revealed a cellar and an open egress to the city sewers.

“Not sewers,” Bridget complained.

“C’mon sister,” Quint chided, “It only stinks ‘til you grow accustomed to it, then you stink.”

With a laugh they delved into the sewers of Hemmerschneg.





Into the sewers.

To be continued…

*The sewer was built on a piece of floor tile with Hirst Art blocks. The sewer is two-part epoxy and the pipe is a painted piece of straw.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 30, 2003)

Whohoo! Nothing says adventure like warm sewer loving. 

Err. Wrong use of words. You know what I mean.


----------



## pogre (Feb 3, 2003)

*Episode 40*

Episode 40
Pogre’s Campaign – To Save a Soul

A feint trail led the group through the larger sewers of Hemmerschneg. 





Into the sewers.

Several jumps, and tight corners later the group found an egress leading into a concealed chamber.

The chamber had a further staircase up that led to a storage cellar. A number of expensive wines tempted the adventurers’, but they managed to stay on task. Quint went up the stairs and sighted a chef screaming at some kitchen hands. Quint quickly ducked back down into the cellar and let everyone know what lay ahead.

As the rest of the group debated what should be done, Quint asked for them to pass him a sack of potatoes. Quint then rushed up the stairs and burst through the trapdoor. 

“What is the meaning of this?” the Chef howled.

Quint hurled the sack of tubers at him and replied, “Here’s your potatoes!” He followed this action up quickly with a sleep spell. Fortunately, all of the kitchen help fell to its sway and the rest of the group scrambled up behind Quint and began tying the cooks up.

The next door the group opened contained a man dressed in finery and the printer Morrant. 





Literbian and Morrant.

“Who are you?” the man in finery demanded.

“Lord Literbian I assume?” Shannon asked.

“Yes, why?” Literbian answered.





Confronting Literbian.

Johann rushed to the attack. He swung and hit the printer with the flat of his sword, leaving Morrant  reeling, but standing.





Johann attacks.

Morrant quickly drew a dagger and tried to work his way around the table. Quint cast a flury of magic dust at Literbian stunning him momentarily.





Quint casts flare.

Shannon quickly came up and delivered a vicious blow with his sword sending the printer bleeding to the ground. 

“What are you doing?” Johann cried out.

“Don’t worry. I can save him,” Shannon replied.





Morrant falls.

“I surrender,” Literbian stated matter-of-factly.

Shannon bent down and repaired some of the damage he had done to leave him breathing, but just. 

“Let’s separate these guys and see if we can figure out what the story is,” Quint suggested.

Shannon and Johann took the printer and Quint and Bridget escorted the Merchant down stairs to Scapa who had served as rear guard.

…..

“Why are you here?” Shannon asked the printer.

“Who are you?” the printer replied.

Shannon reply came in the form of a sharp rap against Morrant’s head.

“Yeah, hit him again!” Johann exclaimed.

“I will do exactly that, if I do not get some answers,” Shannon stated flatly.

Morrant’s head was bobbing slightly and he appeared to be on the edge of consciousness. Shannon stated a short prayer and cleared the printer’s head.

“You know,” Johann began, “This whole beating and curing thing could come quite in handy as a Court Inquirer.”

“I am not a torturer,” Shannon replied hotly.

“Could have fooled me,” the printer added.

“Good,” Shannon said and slapped Morrant’s face hard again sending blood flying.

Johann laughed loudly at this blow and said, “Smack that dirty look off his face Shannon!”

Scapa appeared and interrupted Shannon’s inquiry, “I found some paperwork upstairs. I do not believe we need these guys to confess to anything. I have the whole story right here.”

Shannon relaxed his shoulders and Johann was visibly disappointed.

“You sure know how to ruin a festival,” Johann told the Sorcerer. “We were just getting warmed up.”

To be continued…


----------



## Caliber (Feb 3, 2003)

The fine (nearly non-existant) line between Adventurers and Torturers. Ah, it takes me back.

So who was torturing the other guy? Bridget and Quint?


----------



## hwoolsey (Feb 6, 2003)

Everybody all together now! You all know the tune!

You say Tomato

I say Tomahto

You say torturer

I say neutrally aligned pragmatist with a low charisma and very little in the way of compassion for cult members who want to bring the Danse Macabre to one of the largest cities in the Olde Realm!

Hank (Johan)


----------



## Feralkoala (Feb 6, 2003)

And lets face it, slapping a guy twice hardly constitutes torture. Although, I thought they might have gone into a "good adventurer/bad adventurer" routine to break him down  

Does Johann ever do any of the dirty work? I mostly see him making sarcastic comments about doing bad things, but he never seems to get his hands dirty!  Bring out Ibrahim the Sly, we know he is not beyond torture and a little dirty work


----------



## pogre (Feb 13, 2003)

*Episode 41*

Episode 41
Pogre’s Campaign – To Save a Soul

Quint came in after Scapa and said, “Our boy down stairs tells me he’s got some connections over at the Inquisitors. He sez’ we’re chewin’ more that we can swallow. He sez’ we can grab a bunch of gold and be off.”

“Where’s the treasure?” Johann asked.

“Wait, wait look at this,” Scapa insisted. Scapa thrust the papers at Quint who inspected them for a short while.

“Well these change everything,” Quint stated.

“What about the treasure?” Johann asked insistently.

“Look,” Shannon began, “We have to keep absolutely clean on this deal. I say we don’t take anything.”

“That’s as backassward as anything I’ve heard,” Johann protested. “If we have these documents that show that Literbian is crooked, who is going to believe him when he says we stole some of his stuff. What’s more, who the hell is going to care?”

“Nah, the priest is right,” Quint stated. “The best thing to do is run and get the Inquisitors straight away.”

“I agree,” Shannon stated quickly. “You go get them Quint and take Bridget with you.”

“This is definitely a mistake,” Johann protested. “We should slit both of their throats and leave them in the sewers. We strip the house of all valuables and leave these documents out for the Inquisitors. You know they don’t want to go through the formalities of the court anymore than we do. We would be doing everybody a favor.”

“I’m no brigand,” Quint replied. “I’ll get Bridget.”

Johann just shook his head. 

Quint and Bridget left for the temple of Hemmerschneg.

……

The Inquisitors arrived and took the two men into custody. The Lord Chief Inquisitor was particularly impressed with the adventurers’ progress. He commended them highly and apologized for underestimating their abilities.

Helfrich Manstead now said to them in a most somber voice, “Did they speak of any inquisitors?”

“In what way my Lord?” Quint asked.

“Those men I told these folks about earlier, the ones investigating this cult – they have disappeared,” Manstead replied.

“That must have been the men Literbian was speaking of to me. He said they killed them and fed them to the fish,” Quint lied.

“I suspected as much,” the Inquisitor remarked. “Now, they must pay fully for these foul deeds!”

……

The adventurers were summoned to court where they gave testimony before the Lord Mayor’s Court. A few days later they witnessed the conviction, sentencing, and death of the printer Morrant. Astoundingly, the merchant Literbian was found not guilty by reason of Arcane Charm. Literbian’s lawyer had claimed his client was charmed by Morrant and possessed no free will during these events.

“He thinks he got away with it,” Johann growled. “Let him sleep tonight, but let it be a fitful sleep, for I will never forget.”

“For once,” Quint said, “I think you may have been right. We should have cut his throat. It would have been true justice.”


To be continued…


----------



## pogre (Mar 6, 2003)

*Olde Realm Pantheon*

I thought I would drop in a few notes about my world's Pantheon to help make sense of some the events I anticipate in the next few adventures.

*The Olde Realm Pantheon* 

*Delgrod* – God of Dwarfs, the Forge, and Mountains
Domains: Earth, Fire, and Strength

*Hati* – God of Barbarians, the North, and Wolves
Domains: Animal, Chaos, Luck, and Travel.

*Hemmerschneg* – Patron Saint of the Olde Realm
Domains: Law, Protection, Strength, and War

*Hergassa* – God of Ships, Trade Winds, and Merchants
Domains: Air, Travel, and Water

*Marrkidia* – Goddess of War
Domains: Knowledge and War

*Olfader* – Father of the Halls of Mana
Domains: Luck, Magic, and Sun.

*Opheria* – Goddess of Fertility, the Hearth, and Intrigue
Domains: Earth, Good, Healing, and Trickery.

*Paba* – God of Sorcery and Alchemistry
Domains: Chaos, Magic, and Trickery.

*Rhylya* – The Earth Mother
Domains: Animal, Good, Healing, and Plant.

*Theta* – God of Death and Plague
Domains: Death, Evil, and Chaos.

*Virtua* – Goddess of Honor and Knowledge
Domains: Knowledge and Law.

Details of the deities as appropriate later.


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm glad, Pogre, that your campaign isn't dead.  I've been longing for another installment!  I'll just sit tight.

edit: punctuation


----------



## pogre (Apr 7, 2003)

*What's Going On?*

Hello, I have received numerous friendly e-mails encouraging me to "update." You see, the problem is the story is caught up to the campaign at this point. The campaign will pick up again at the end of May/early June. I'm still working the exact timing out.

In the mean time I am writing and painting.

One final thing, there's a pretty darn good chance we'll be converting the whole thing over to Grim Tales. It's not due out until September, but fortunately, I'm part of the company. A small part, but enough to squeeze Wulf for some playtest rules.

I will not rewrite the earlier episodes in the SH, I will just try to give you heads ups on rule differences.

See you in June!


----------



## Caliber (Apr 7, 2003)

Cool! Glad to see you're still around. Us small time story-hours die hard don't we.  

Checked out Grim Tales, looks pretty awesome! I've wanted to buy some stuff from Bad Axe for a wall but me = poor.   Oh well. 

Tell us if its good (I guess I could always donate blood or something)


----------



## pogre (Jun 6, 2003)

*Episode 42*

Episode 42

Scapa sat on the ground and looked down at the puddle of wet goo he had been sleeping in. “What in the name of Paba am I doing here?” He started to remember, the drinking contest last night. It was getting to be a problem, and he knew it.

“I need some time away,” the sorcerer thought to himself. “I just need a few weeks to dry out and refocus.” He pulled himself up out of the alleyway and headed back to the Inn where the rest of his belongings were.

The Innkeeper smiled as Scapa ambled in. “Rough one last night, eh Scap?”

Scapa scowled.

“Hey, Johann stopped by to pick you up earlier. He wants you to meet him over at the markets on Hagora Street,” the Innkeeper reported.

Scapa flipped the keeper a gold crown.

“Most generous of ye’ Scap,” the Innkeeper commented.

“There’s a message with that coin if you don’t mind?” the sorcerer asked.

“Not at all,” the Innkeeper replied.

“Tell Johann and the rest of his lot I’m going on holiday, and to have a nice life,” Scapa said.

Scapa retrieved his belongings and headed out. “Maybe I’ll visit Almarr,” he said to himself.

…..

“Where is the hedge wizard?” Quint asked.

“I left a message for him to meet us,” Johann replied.

“Look what crawled out from under the rock,” Bridget commented. She was referring to Frederick who was walking towards the group.






Meeting Frederick the Reader.

“My friends!” Fred began a bit too loudly, “I have been looking everywhere for you. I was hoping you could do me a favor.” Frederick did not wait for a response and handed Quint a piece of parchment. “Therein you will find a message from a fellow named Ladrophos who would like to have a meeting with you.”

“Well,” Quint began, “Use your skills Frederick, read it to us.”

“Of course, of course! ‘Hello, I would like to meet with you and discuss a little errand. Although, you may be wary because of my reputation, you will find this proposition most interesting. Besides it does not cost a copper to talk. I look forward to meeting you tonight at the Broken Tail. I have heard a lot of good things about you.
- Ladrophos’”

“Ladrophos? Why do I know that name?” Johann asked aloud.

“I would consider it a large personal favor if you would just meet with the man,” Frederick interjected.

“He’s a captain with the network,” Quint answered Johann’s question. “Heavily involved in drugs and protection as I recall.”

“Does that mean the Dregs?” Johann asked, knowing full well the answer.

“Yep, let’s try to get there before sundown. I hate walking the Dregs at night,” Quint stated.

“A thousand blessings on your houses my friends. I promise I shall not forget this gesture,” Frederick gushed.

“What do you owe this guy Fred?” Bridget asked.

“A small matter of a gambling debt. Really it’s a misunderstanding concerning repayment terms. However, your kind acquiescence to see Master Ladrophos will buy me just enough time to settle the debt.”

…..

The Dregs were always a dreary place even in the daylight hours, but at least it was mostly quiet when the sun was up. The group made its way to the Broken Tail tavern and entering the small bar spied a slender man with a sparse set of whiskers talking to a huge Half-orc with tattoos wrapping around his arms. The man looked up and noticed the adventures and said something to his large companion that made him walk away. There was no mistaking it, this was Ladrophos and he motioned for the party to join him at his table.





Ladrophos.

Ladrophos introduced himself to each member of the party and ordered everyone drinks. Ladrophos then said, “I have a job that calls for the use of outsiders. No doubt you are aware I am a well-known part of the network [thieves’ guild]. As such, I cannot call on my associates to carry this task out. There is nothing illegal about this job, but there is some risk. You see, I had something taken from me and I want it back. I have rightful claim to it.”





Meeting with Ladrophos.

Ladrophos then reached in a pocket and retrieved a piece of parchment. The parchment had the look of a legal writ and read:

The Registration Office of the Greater Temple of Hemmerschneg
Be it known to all men of the city that one J. Ladrophos is the rightful owner of a wondrous item known as Lenses of Vorbifare. Said item is purported to have the following characteristics:
The lenses allowed the wearer to see those who are invisible, they allowed one to see poison on food, and they allow a greater scope of peripheral vision.
Signed,
Terphonas
Chief Registarar Inquisitor

The registration paper was dated some fourteen years earlier. Once the group had inspected the writ Ladrophos continued, “As you can see I am the rightful owner of the lenses. However, a while ago one of my former associates stole the lenses for a man who lives just outside the city. I have recently confirmed for certain the man has the lenses and I even know where they are hidden in his house. I need you to retrieve these lenses for me.”

“We can see that you were once the rightful owner of these magical lenses. Who is this guy who you claim stole them from you?” Johann asked directly.

“It is a man named Graywyr,” Ladrophos answered. “And I reassure you my friends I am the rightful owner of these wondrous items.”

Quint scratched his ear and said, “Graywyr, Graywyr, I know that name. Hmmm, let me see – oh yes, I recall now, he is one of the seven gems.”

“As in one of the seven most powerful wizards in the Realm?” Bridget asked in an astonished voice.

“Yes, precisely so,” Quint answered.

“His reputation is greater than his power,” Ladrophos interjected quickly.

“Oh yeah,” Johann began, “Why don’t you and your band of merry men get your rears up there and reclaim these lenses?”

“No, no this must be someone from outside the network. Someone not as well known,” Ladrophos answered.

“You have this document, why not just take him to court?” Bridget asked.

“I do not foresee my getting a fair day in court. My reputation means gaining an impartial magistrate is well nigh impossible,” Ladrophos answered.

“Stealing a powerful item from a powerful wizard, that’s a high risk job. High risk jobs deserve high risk pay. What’s the rate on this?” Quint asked.

“What’s your charge?” Ladrophos asked.

Quint looked down. He was not sure what the price should be and he was not sure they should take this job at all. “Better go high if you have doubts,” he thought to himself.

“Five hundred crowns each,” Quint said.

“Fair enough, 500 each on delivery,” Ladrophos answered.

Quint bit his tongue knowing the price was too low and too easily agreed upon.

“Where’s the manse of this Graywyr?” Johann asked.

…..

The walk the next to Graywyr’s manse the following morning found the cleric Bridget in a talkative mood. “This is too easy. I mean why would a kingpin in the Network not have enough outside connections to pull this off? Didn’t we get a document made by someone in the Network? What if that registration is not real?”

“Look, we all know it’s a set-up, but these lenses are worth a lot of money. It’s worth looking into, even if the registration is a fraud,” Johann rebutted.

“So you think it’s a fraud? In that case…” Bridget started.

“Wait,” Quint interrupted, he could see where this was going and he knew they needed the cleric. “Think Bridget. Would you forge a document and then date it fourteen years earlier?” 

“When would Johann learn some tact?” the storyteller thought to himself.

Bridget was starting to renew her chatter when they came upon Graywyr’s manse. It was smaller than they imagined it would be. A simple two-story tower of washed white rock, covered in thick ivy at the lower levels. The place looked most inviting. The group marched around the building and found two doors and numerous windows. All of the windows seemed to be of a smoked glass, for they could not see beyond them.

Shannon picked up a sizeable rock and threw it at one of the windows. With a metallic ting the primitive missile bounced off the pane.

“Just knock why don’t ya’?” Johann complained.

Still there was no stirring within the building, which gave the adventurers some comfort. Whilst clerics discussed a proper course of action, Quint scaled up the corner of the building and in short time was looking down on them from a flat roof. He lowered a rope with a smile and reported that there was a trapdoor.

One by one the adventurers ascended the rope. Johann opened the trapdoor, which was unlatched and the group descended a simple set of stairs into the upper story.





Down into Graywyr’s Manse.

The adventurers began moving quickly working from room to room, making quick searches and then exiting. 





Exploring  Graywyr’s Manse.


They found a master bedroom, an empty room with charred black walls, a room decorated with sitting benches and strange floor tiles, and what looked to be a storage area.

They opened one more door and saw





Yikes!

to be continued…


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey! 

You're Back!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 6, 2003)

Is that an Zombie or a Flesh Golem!?


----------



## pogre (Jun 6, 2003)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *Hey!
> 
> You're Back! *




Good to be back - thanks!



> Is that an Zombie or a Flesh Golem!?




I guess it's closer to the latter, but stay tuned. 

BTW - the picture did not turn out great - the paint job is actually pretty darn good. The figure in question is Patches the Flesh Golem by Reaper Miniatures.


----------



## Destan (Jun 6, 2003)

You said you'd be back in late May/early June, and here you are.  Welcome!

For the love of all that's Holy, I wish I has a part of a campaign that utilized all those mini's and the Forge terrain.  

Curious - the fireplace in the one picture - is that a part of the wall or a seperate DF piece that you can place down?

Good stuff!

D


----------



## Destan (Jun 6, 2003)

One other question - and I know I'll show I'm a newbie by asking this.  

But I see in many of the pics, especially the outdoor battles, that there's no hex or grid on the ground that I can see.  How do you guys manage movement or ranged attacks?  I'm guessing it's with strings or rulers?  

D


----------



## pogre (Jun 6, 2003)

Destan said:
			
		

> *For the love of all that's Holy, I wish I has a part of a campaign that utilized all those mini's and the Forge terrain.
> *




Hey, come on over - I'm always looking for players! With your talents you can run the campaign - I'll just build the scenery and paint the minis for you!



> Curious - the fireplace in the one picture - is that a part of the wall or a seperate DF piece that you can place down?




The fireplace is part of the wall. A really nice piece Stefan designed for mastermaze. It comes from a comnplete room set called the Ogre's den. Unfortunately, he has not made any complete rooms since - he said they do not sell well enough.



> But I see in many of the pics, especially the outdoor battles, that there's no hex or grid on the ground that I can see. How do you guys manage movement or ranged attacks? I'm guessing it's with strings or rulers?




You guessed it. One of my players has two massive mats, but we rarely use them. Pre-measuring is allowed of course, and most of the dungeon stuff I own and make has grids built into it anyway.

We also use a few templates for spells and such. We play an occasional Epic game with some friends who come into town once or twice a year (they moved away). Anyway one of the fellows from Chicago plays a 22nd level sorcerer and he showed up with a color spray template that took up half the table!


----------



## pogre (Jun 7, 2003)

Episode 43

The stitched together monster began flailing at the adventurers as they recovered from the initial shock. Shannon pushed forward against the beast, and it backed against a large desk to keep its opponents in front of it. The adventurers quickly surrounded the beast and began hacking. The monsters meaty fists came crashing down again and again, but the targets avoided their power.





The battle.

The battle lasted for a while, but the combined efforts of the party proved too much for the construct. Johann drove home his sword point and the seven-and-half-foot tall humanoid fell.

The adventurers rested and looked at the several bookcases and cabinets along the walls. There was also a cherry wood desk in one corner and a cherry bookstand near the fireplace. One of the cabinets had a silver face with a number of runes on the front.

The group looked through a number of the books about mundane subjects covering all kinds of fauna of flora. There were research journals and even a few spell creation logs scattered amongst the tomes. There was no question the books would be incredibly valuable to the right buyer. 

“That cabinet with the glyph is our target I’d wager,” Quint stated.

“If the guys from the Network are unwilling to open that thing, then neither am I!” Bridget added.

“Maybe we missed a key or something that’s on the lower floor,” Shannon offered. “Those runes look pretty nasty.”

“Let’s make absolutely certain we have this level covered,” Johann suggested.

Slowly, the group recovered every room on the upper floor and was satisfied they had covered the whole of it.





The complete upper story.

The group went to the lower story and found a couple of bedrooms. Each bedroom had similar furniture, a nice bed, a chamber pot, and a fountain that constantly ran cool refreshing water. The fountain had no discernable source and a cool refreshing breeze coursed through each room.

“I wish we weren’t trespassing,” Quint said. “I might like to take a nap.”

Opening the door to the entry room the adventurers spied a platter floating in the air towards them. Immediately Johann walked into the room and cut through the floating platters support. The platter came spilling down and the four hot cloths it contained fell around it.

Quint bent over and picked up one of the cloths. He rubbed his face with it. “Most refreshing, and thoughtful I might add. This place gets three-and-half stars from me.”

A cool breeze was going through the room and made the place most comfortable. There were several sitting chairs, a large fireplace, and a table with a few clay pipes and a bit of smoking weed. 

Shannon knocked off the tip of one of the pipes and stuffed it with weed. He began puffing, enjoying the weed's scent. “Well, what are we going to do about that cabinet? We have not found any keys. Not that I am in a hurry, this is a most pleasant smoke.”

“We have one more room to check out,” Johann reminded the group.

“Fair enough,” Shannon said and pulled himself up out of the chair. He continued smoking on his way to the door. 

Quint pulled open the door and revealed a long chamber filled by a very long table and chairs. There were also two platters floating through the room. One filled with all kinds of delicious-looking foods, the other with several glasses of refreshments.

Quint quickly pulled a chair out from the table and plopped down. “Let’s eat.”

“Indeed,” Shannon agreed and took up a place next to him. The entire group save Bridget dined heavily on the repast. Following a final course of sugar pudding they reclined in their chairs and rubbed their bellies.

“What now?” Bridget asked.

“We could cut the back out of the cabinet,” Johann suggested.

“I could cast my magic hand in the room and have it open the cabinet while we waited outside,” Quint countered.

“I like that suggestion,” Shannon stated.

“Well, we have covered the entire tower,” Bridget said. “We might as well try something, I just don’t want this guy to come home.”





The complete lower story.

The group went back upstairs and stood outside the room. Quint mumbled a chant and with a flick of his wrist a little, magical hand went scrambling across the carpet like a rat. The hand jumped up on the cabinet and pulled the door open. There was a popping noise and everyone in the outer room watching fell to the floor anticipating the roar of magical fire, electricity, acid, or something. Nothing followed.

Quint stood up again. He smiled noticing the cabinet was full of items. He directed the hand to grab a couple of likely-looking small vases. The hand crawled back toward Quint’s position holding the small vases. When it reached the doorway it stopped.

“Hurry!” Johann demanded. “Grab them let’s go!”

“I cannot get it through,” Quint protested.

“Did you hear that noise?” Shannon asked.

Johann tried to force his way through, “There’s a barrier.”

Shannon cried, “Who is that?”

The group turned to notice a man with a neatly trimmed, full gray beard approaching with a warm smile. He was wearing a luxurious red cape embroidered with gold thread. He had a simple ash walking stick that seemed to be mere decoration and not of import for his mobility. Three small stones were whirling in tight orbits about his head. 





Graywyr appears.

“Let’s go!” Shannon shouted and raised his huge weapon.

Ancient chants issued from the old man’s lips and suddenly the group stopped.

“Welcome, to my house dear friends,” the old man cooed. “I am Graywyr, but you already know that as we are old friends.”

Quint felt a little dazed, but otherwise he was fine. He certainly was glad to see his old friend Graywyr. “Graywyr, where have you been? I missed your company.”

The rest of the group in turn greeted the wizard as though he was long lost friend.

Graywyr then began his questions.

To be continued…


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 7, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> *
> The rest of the group in turn greeted the wizard as though he was long lost friend.
> 
> Graywyr then began his questions.
> ...




Mwhahahahaha! Group gets punked!


----------



## pogre (Jun 7, 2003)

*Episode 44*

Episode 44

“Why have you come for a visit?” Graywyr asked the trespassers.

Bridget started quiver and said, “Graywyr, I’m afraid we were here to take something from you.”

“Oh, what was that?” Graywyr asked.

“We were sent to reclaim the Lenses of Vorbifare,” Shannon answered.

“Reclaim that is an interesting term for stealing,” Graywyr laughed. “Who sent you? Ladrophos perhaps?”

“The same,” Johann answered. “He had a valid registration from the Inquisitors in Hemmerschneg.”

“Oh I’m sure,” Graywyr replied. “He probably did not mention that I bought the lenses from him some time ago for the sum of  18,000 gold did he?”

“I certainly don’t recall that,” Quint quipped.

“You see this,” the wizard snapped his fingers and was holding a vial of black substance aloft. “Do you know what this is?”

The adventurers looked at each other and all gave a shrug indicating they did not know.

“This resin is the drug that Ladrophos is addicted to and it has driven him to the bottom. It is the reason he has sent you here for the lenses, because he needs the money. He thinks if he reclaims the lenses, and still has the registration from the Inquisitors, they will come to his aid when he tries to resell it and I object. I do not care about registrations, and I categorically deny the Inquisitors authority over my person or my magic,” the wizard was obviously agitated. His face had reddened and a small blue vein in his forehead had began to thump out a bit. “You were duped my friends and have aggrieved me.”

“True enough,” Johann answered. He already knew he liked Graywyr, but his railing against the Inquisitors’ authority only endeared him more to the old man. “We must make amends for our error old friend. How can we make it up to you?”

“I think you can help me in a way that is mutually beneficial to us both,” Graywyr began. “As you know, I have two great passions: unusual magical trinkets like the lenses and magical spells. I have discovered the possibility of the existence of a forgotten spell from a forgotten people.”

“And you wish for us to retrieve the spell,” Bridget interrupted.

“Yes, I do, but we will cover that in a moment. There is a place called the Eternal Valley,” Graywyr began.

“The Necropolis of the northern kings?” Quint asked.

“Yes Quint,” Graywyr answered. “One of the Northern kings was responsible for their downfall, a ruler named Romenthrok. Romenthrok was absorbed with the hereafter and began building a tomb in the valley. His every waking hour was consumed with the project and he turned over much of the ruling of the empire to his viscount. Naturally, his viscount began plotting to take over the crown and hired midwifes to insure that no child of Romenthrok survived.

Romenthrok ignored the viscount’s mechanizations; he only cared about his tomb. Finally when the empire’s lesser rulers began to rebel and Romenthrok did not respond, the viscount had him poisoned. What happened next is not clear. Many have supposed through the ages that Romenthrok was not interred in his tomb. That the tomb was used later by the weak King Wext towards the end of the empire. 

My research indicates this is not the case. The tomb was used by Romenthrok, and although most of the valuables were removed by his former viscount, he was laid to rest there. One thing that could not be removed from the tomb was a spell of protection. The charm of everlasting rest, it is still somewhere within the tomb.”

“How do we find the tomb?” Bridget asked.

“I believe there are clues to its locations in other tombs in the valley,” Graywyr answered. “Tomorrow I shall take you there and you will find the spell. To show you there are no hard feelings, I shall even pay you.”

“There is no need,” Johann stated. “It is we that owe you the debt.”

“Please, allow me to be generous,” Graywyr said. “How much was that drug addict Ladrophos paying you?”

“Five hundred each,” Quint answered.

“Well, you shall earn the same fee when you find the spell,” Graywyr stated.

“Oh you are too generous,” Bridget protested.

“What’s a few coins between friends,” Graywyr warmly said smiling. “Tonight you need to get some sleep. Go to the guest bedrooms downstairs and make yourselves comfortable. Oh and I have to fix the damage to Harold, please don’t kill him again.” Graywyr pointed to the stitched together humanoid the party had earlier dispatched.

The group thanked Graywyr again and went downstairs to retire.

The next morning a loud knocking at their respective doors awakened the adventurers. It was Harold the Golem who informed them that was breakfast was served. Graywyr was waiting for them when they reached the dining hall.

Following a large breakfast Graywyr handed them a medallion with a line down the middle. This is a medallion of calling. When you find the spell you may break it in half and I will come to bring you back. Be forewarned, if you do not have the spell when you call me I will leave you there.

The group went upstairs where Graywyr instructed them to all hold hands. In a flash they found themselves in a desert canyon. “Good luck,” the wizard said and snapped his fingers and in a flash he was gone again.





Into the valley.

“Well, here we are,” Bridget announced.

“The Necropolis lies to the South,” Quint stated.

A brisk wind howled through the canyon dust stinging the skin of the adventurers. Visibility was less than 50 feet and the adventurers had to speak loudly to be heard. Finally, the canyon widened and the adventurers could see a number of ruins ahead.





The party enters the Necropolis.

The adventurers began poking around. “There are tombs on the slopes surrounding us. This must be where the builders stayed,” Shannon stated.





The Necropolis.

“I sense we are not alone here,” Shannon stated.

“Well, pick a tomb. Let’s get started,” Johann said.





Deciding on which tomb to check.

“Go to the closest one,” Quint suggested and began walking west towards a dark entrance.

“I need to say a quick prayer. I am uneasy,” Shannon said.

“I shall pray too,” Bridget added.

“Great, let’s have a damn revival,” Johann protested. 

A short time later the clerics rose and appeared ready to go. Quint led on to the tomb’s entrance. There were two large statues to either side of the tomb's entrance.  Both represented some giant cats standing at attention in an awkward position with their tails circling their lower feet.  An arch expanded between the two giant cats carved in stone and revealed a broken doorway leading down into the tomb below.





Into the tomb.

The tomb was covered in drawing and paintings, all of which had been heavily defaced.

Johann moved slowly to the lead. He suddenly stopped.

“What’s wrong?” Quint asked.

“I’m caught in something,” Johann answered.

What he was caught in became obvious as a huge spider lowered itself to see what it’s web had snared.





Into the tomb.

to be continued…


----------



## pogre (Jun 10, 2003)

*Episode 45*

Episode 45

Shannon dashed up to confront the arachnid while Johann struggled free. The spider’s multitude of eyes looked at this new threatening shape. Shannon swung madly at the eight-legged beast with his mighty blade, but caught mostly web. The spider would not error in its attack. Quickly, it dug its fangs into Shannon and pumped venom into the cleric.

Shannon fell back, his head was reeling. Quint quickly took his place. Shannon felt the poison working through his body. He had to find a curative. A bad feeling had overwhelmed Shannon from the moment they arrived in the valley. There was something missing in the valley, not just an abnormality caused by magic, but a piece of essence was not present at this place.

Shannon said to Bridget, “I must seek a curative root for this bite. Go on without me. I will return when I am cured and whole.”





Shannon leaves the tomb.

Bridget began to protest, but Quint’s sharp cry distracted her.

“By Hati!” Quint cursed. “I am bit deep Bridget. Do you have a cure sister?”

“No,” Bridget replied. “Shannon has gone to look for a root.”

Johann buried his sword in the beast and grinned as he pulled his ichor-covered sword across his pant leg. “Hey, can we get anything for spider’s poison glands back in Hemmerschneg?”

“Not that I am aware of,” Quint answered. “This poison is getting the best of me. I’m having trouble standing.”

“Can you go forward?” Johann asked.

“Yes. But what of Shannon?” Quint asked.

“He said to go on without him. He will return when he has found a cure for the poison,” Bridget answered.

The group went forward and found a large chamber covered in ancient paintings. Most of the paintings had been defaced. The illustrations revealed different aspects of the ancient northern people’s religion emphasizing the role of the sun and the change into night. There also was a long liturgy praising the Sun God.

“There big on sun worship, huh?” Quint mused.

“Olfader is powerful in all respects,” Bridget replied.

“They did not call him Olfader,” Quint observed.

“No, but it is HIM by any name. Olfader is eternal,” Bridget preached.

“Yeah, well the itch in my pants is eternal to get moving,” Johann blurted.

“The itch has more to do with the female company you keep in the Dregs,” Quint retorted.

“Too bad your Mother was busy; she’s my favorite,” Johann sparred.

“Mum’s dead, but somehow I can see that as being your kinda’ thing,” Quint replied.

“Now, I am ready to move on!” Bridget ordered.

The group pushed north down the hallway. They reached a tee and paused. Johann felt a sharp jab in his rear end. He whirled around to see Quint smiling, holding his half spear.

“Sorry ‘bout that mate. The quick stop and all,” Quint said.

Johann growled, “Perhaps you should take the lead Quint?”

“Not at all Cap’n. You’re doin’ fine,” Quint answered.

“Next time I will say nothing,” Johann threatened.

“Oh the promises young men make when their loins do quake,” Quint began to sing.

“Quiet,” Bridget demanded. “Let’s check this chamber out.”

The entrance to the chamber was unsealed and the room held the remnant of a sarcophagus, which had been torn apart.  There was dust all over the room and it was obvious that many people had been there.  There were paintings on the walls, including a rather elaborate scene involving a Princess, which had been defaced. Painted scenes depicted the sun beating down on a rock formation and its shadow pointing in the direction to paradise.  Paradise was depicted as a lovely scene of shepherds and their flocks and a gentle Meadow.

“More sun paintings,” Bridget observed.

“There are no secret doors,” Johann announced after a cursory search.

The adventurers left and went down the other branch of the tee.





The front areas of the tomb.

“Hold a sec’ mates,” Quint requested. He bent over at the middle.

Bridget went to his side and put a hand on his back. “The poison?”

“Aye,” Quint answered. “Tis crampin’ me gut. I’m so weak - can you restore me Sister?”

“This will help, but it is not a cure,” Bridget replied. She said a quick prayer waving her hands as she spoke.

“Oy, I feel the strength, but the cramp still plagues me gut,” Quint said.

“And it will. Do you think you can continue?” Bridget asked.

“Yeah, let’s go,” Quint answered.

A long hallway slanting down led to an unsealed portal left to one side of the corridor. The chamber had four niches each containing open sarcophagi. Numerous paintings as the group had seen in the previous chambers covered the floor, ceiling, and walls. These paintings depicted priests and clerics in service of a king. Each priest was shown extending an arm, and a shadow created by a great painted sun pointed to the king. The king was reclining in a beautiful garden scene of tranquil beauty.





The chamber of priest paintings.

“More sun and shadows,” Johann stated. “Definitely a theme building here.”

The group went through another opened doorway on the far side of the chamber and down a long hallway. They went through another chamber with scenes of battle painted on the walls. Noting the differences from the other works in the tomb they followed a short hallway into a grand chamber.





The main chamber.

A raised dais at the far end of the room gave evidence that there had once been a sarcophagus here. 





The raised dais.

The chamber featured more paintings on the walls.  One of the paintings showed a king bringing a bounty forth to his people.  Another painting showed the king conquering an enemy tribe in battle.  The final paintings showed the sun beating down on the king and his shadow forming a hall to eternal paradise.  Paradise was depicted as a set of woods with songbirds, large deer, and other woodland animals.





Another tomb shot.

“Alright, sun, shadow, and paradise – what now?” Johann asked.

“Rest,” Quint answered. “Let’s go to the entrance chamber and camp.”

“I will pray for a cure,” Bridget answered.

…..

Quint took the first watch and in short order sounded the alarm. “Another one!’ he yelled.





Another spider!

The nasty arachnid rushed Quint and once again the tale-teller felt the bite and rush of venom. Quint’s head was spinning and his already weakened body slumped on his frame. He feebly waved his weapons at the bug.

Johann did not bother to grab his armor and scooped up his shield and weapon. Bridget followed suit and in short time they beat the spider to death.

Quint was in dire trouble. The poison had him too weak to move, and he was nearly catatonic.

“What now?” Johann asked.

“Same as before,” Bridget answered. “Only your watch is going to start a bit sooner.”

Drool escaped from Quint as he laid his head down.

The following morning Bridget cured Quint enough to at least stand and don his armor.

“Should we wait another night?” Johann asked.

“I didn’t know you cared,” Quint cooed batting his eyelashes.

“I care about liabilities,” Johann snapped.

“Nah, I’m good enough. Let’s go up to the necropolis and have another look,” Quint suggested.

…..

Exploring the necropolis the group found a large column or monolith. When Bridget got done reading the ancient script carved into it she translated for her companions: 

“When the chariot is high follow the path to the man-God. He who has brought his kingly goods home to the halls of Mana lies within. No pretenders shall take this path lest they meet their end in misery. These are the words of the man-God Romenthrok!”

“A cocky git,” Quint stated.

“We stay and watch this column,” Johann suggested. “Its shadow is going to lead our way.”

The valley only received direct sunlight a few hours a day. The group sat around the column waiting for something to happen. At high noon Bridget was going to suggest they grab some lunch when they all noticed something very odd…





Strange occurrence in the Necropolis.

to be continued…


----------



## Destan (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice updates, pog!  I can see that you're enjoying your summer.

I'd like to gravitate to using terrain and mini's as often as your group does.  It looks so damned cool in your pics.  With that in mind, please let me bother you with two more rookie questions, pogre.

First, do you have the group move across the board round-by-round when not in combat, in order to maintain their positions?  Or do you not use mini's during non-combat events such as roleplaying discussions or dungeon crawling?

Second, do you set up the Forge stuff prior to your group coming over, or do you do it piecemeal as the characters come to new rooms and what-not?

I guess I have three questions, not two:  Do you take the pics in-game or set them up after your sessions?

Not rush to answer, pogre, keep painting and sculpting!  I'll just nag you throughout your summer.

Cheers,
D


----------



## pogre (Jun 10, 2003)

Destan said:
			
		

> *
> First, do you have the group move across the board round-by-round when not in combat, in order to maintain their positions?  Or do you not use mini's during non-combat events such as roleplaying discussions or dungeon crawling?*




Yes and no. The miniatures are always on the table to at least show the party order, or if they're split-up to reflect that.

The trouble with having figures out for combat only is it tips the player and funnels the action - I hate a visual clue telling the players 'oh ho, we're to fight here!' Unless an encounter is very clearly non-combat I have the players roll up initiative as well. Is this going to be a pleasant parley or a fight? should be a result of players' decisions and NPC reactions.



			
				Destan said:
			
		

> *
> Second, do you set up the Forge stuff prior to your group coming over, or do you do it piecemeal as the characters come to new rooms and what-not?*




The latter for the most part. It goes very quickly - we have all of the mastermaze in drawers and organized by type. I retrieve pieces and describe the room as I hand them to my players to arrange. I make any necessary last second adjustments and place the figures. I own about 20 sets of mastermaze, so we can put almost anything on the table.

One other thing I do is build pre-made rooms out of Hirst Arts Blocks and my own custom pieces. The tomb is an example of this. My brother constructs most of the outdoor buildings and I paint them.



			
				Destan said:
			
		

> *
> I guess I have three questions, not two:  Do you take the pics in-game or set them up after your sessions?
> *




Currently, in game. I'm contemplating changing that, as sometimes I wish I had a shot of something, but did not take it. The other thing is, while setting up terrain and miniatures does not really cost any extra time, taking pictures does.

One of the things that got me into this was Wulf Ratbane's story. Ben Durbin is a friend of mine and he ran a site called Batreps. It's nothing but 40K battle reports with lots of pictures. So I guess you could say Wulf is responsible for the format of the story as being kind of like battle reports. I wish I could write as well as him, but at least I can out paint him  Although with Badaxe Games I doubt he touches a brush these days! 

Back to the paint bench for our adventure tomorrow! Thanks for the comments and questions.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 11, 2003)

Even though I did not ask them, thanks for the answers and the story.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 11, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> *I wish I could write as well as him, but at least I can out paint him  Although with Badaxe Games I doubt he touches a brush these days!*




True dat. No time to paint!

You can also out sculpt me-- have you used any custom miniatures in this story yet?

Wish I was around your place for the summer... With so many updates, you seem to be doing pretty much nothing but playing, painting, and posting.

And they say teachers are underpaid. The PERKS, man, the PERKS!


Wulf


----------



## pogre (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks Broccli_Head.

_Wulf said_


> And they say teachers are underpaid. The PERKS, man, the PERKS!




True, true - it sure beats being a lawyer


----------



## pogre (Jun 12, 2003)

*Episode 46*

Episode 46

“’Tis midday sun, right?” Quint asked.

“Yeah, I was about mention the same thing,” Johann replied.

“The monolith is casting a huge shadow right at that old building over there,” Bridget noted. “Shadows at the midday sun… it must be magical.”

“Aye, 'tis magic, but it could be pointing up to that tomb entrance,” Quint suggested.

“No, I don’t think so,” Johann stated. “This is a lost tomb we’re looking for, and that tomb is neither lost nor does it line up with the shadow exactly.”

“Agreed,” Quint said. “Let’s go have a look at that building.”

The group looked through the old ruin, but found nothing of immediate interest. They then began to dig at the back of the building and were soon rewarded with evidence of another structure below them.

“Keep digging,” Johann demanded.

“I was trying to remember an old field song,” Quint replied.

“Uh, guys? We got company,” Bridget warned.






Skeleton warriors approach.

The skeletons clad in a few tattered remains of uniforms kept striding towards the adventurers who readied themselves for battle.

“You take the skinny ones, I’ll get the rest,” Quint said to Johann.

Weapons flew at the bones, but their swords were not very effective. Fortunately for the adventurers, the skeleton warriors had lost most of their lifetime skills. Bridget only suffered a minor wound before the undead guardians were put down.

“Undead attacking right in the middle of the day,” Johann complained. “Do these people have no respect for tradition?”

The digging was going quickly now and the group was taking out huge chunks of rubble. Slowly a set of stairs leading into the darkness was revealed.





Stairs down.

The adventurers took inventory of their preparedness and embarked into the darkness. 

“What’s that?” Quint asked of a couple lumps in the hallway ahead.

Johann quickly stabbed the lumps to confirm there was no life or animation left in the lumps. “It’s a couple of skeletons he whispered back to the group.

Bridget approached, “It looks like they died together.” She leaned down to take a closer look. “Yes, see this?” she held up the remains of a metal shaft. “They were pinned together by a large spear or bolt.”





Skeleton remains.

“That tells us a couple of things,” Johann began. “First, at least somebody has tried to get in this tomb before, and second, it is trapped.”

“We need one of those gits from the Network,” Bridget stated.

Johann retrieved a bag and started filling it with rubble. “Hand me some rope,” he demanded of Bridget. She complied and he began tying the end around the heavy sack. “At least we’ll have a pit finder,” he announced.

“With the added benefit of telling anything and everyone that we are on our way,” Quint added sarcastically.

“What do you suggest?” Johann snapped.

“It’s a good idea. Just calm down,” Bridget said.

“Aye, a necessary evil,” Quint agreed. “Much like yourself, Johann.”

Johann smiled and heaved the bag down the corridor. It landed with a loud thud and the group followed after it. Slowly they progressed in this manner until arriving at a large slab intersecting the passageway.





Dead end.

“Will your _open portal_ spell work here Quint?” Bridget inquired.

“I don’t think so,” Quint answered. “Look here, this slab has been lowered into a cut channel.”

“Let’s bash our way through,” Johann stated.

“Even with proper tools that would take a couple of days,” Quint countered. “Let’s see if there is another way.”

The group took time to look over every inch of the slab and the hallway near it.

“What’s this?” Johann finally exclaimed with a rising voice. He pointed to a very slight indentation in the wall near the floor. He reached his hand inside of the indentation. “It feels like there is a little button down here.”

“Don’t touch it,” Quint warned.

“Too late,” Johann answered with a smile.

Slowly the slab began to shake and then grinded upwards. The progress shook the entire passageway and the sound of stone against stone raised the hackles on the napes of the adventurers’ necks. The slab out of the way, the adventurers faced another immediate obstacle.





Welcome party.

“Not you skinny guys again,” Quint complained.

The combat went much as it had above with Quint only sustaining a minor wound. Bridget saw to his injury and the group continued forward. There progress was slow as Johann slung the bag forward and the rest followed its loud thump. Like a loud inchworm, the party made their way into the dark corridor.

They reached another slab bisecting the passage, but Johann found another indentation with a button quickly. After some loud stone-on-stone grinding the second slab was lifted clear as well. 

The passage led to an unusual chamber: on their side the adventurers were on a ledge that faced a similar ledge on the far side. The middle, however was ten feet or so lower and filled with fungi.

“There’s something moving down there,” Bridget observed. Pointing at movement in the fungi.

Two six-foot long ants, alerted to the party’s appearance began to make their way to them. Undeterred by their short climb up the wall, the ants attacked.





Fungi pit.

Johann sliced deeply into one of the ants as it approached, but the other insect had Bridget’s thigh caught in it maw. 

Quint delivered several blows to the ant’s thorax and finally it relaxed its grip and fell back into the pit. 

Bridget checked her thigh and saw deep indentations were the bug had been holding her. She said a simple prayer and healed herself.

“Look,” Johann called to the group, pointing at a hole down in the pit. “There must be a whole nest of them down there.”

“Colony,” Quint corrected.

“I say we burn this stuff and come back later,” Johann suggested.

The group agreed and they began spreading oil all over the fungi. Quint and Bridget headed back for the valley as Johann lit the oil and retreated before the black smoke began filling the room and the corridors beyond. He joined the others on the surface of the valley.

“Hopefully that will smoke them all out,” Johann stated.

“It certainly worked on us,” Quint added.

“We’ll give it a few hours and head back,” Johann said, ignoring Quint’s comment.

“In the meantime, we shall sup,” Bridget announced. She set up a simple camp and the group began preparing a meal.

To be continued…


----------



## Nail (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Episode 46*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> *Episode 46
> 
> “Hopefully that will smoke them all out,” Johann stated.
> 
> “It certainly worked on us,” Quint added. *




Heh.


----------



## pogre (Jun 13, 2003)

*Episode 47*

Episode 47

Following supper the adventurers decided to spend the night inside the tomb. The following morning they moved up to inspect the damage their fire had caused. They were surprised most of the fungi was intact.





Fungi Pit post fire.

No ants were immediately visible so the group moved across the room to the far side. 





Another shot - Fungi Pit post fire.

The next chamber the adventurers came to was of an unusual design. There were four columns in the chamber framing a staircase going down (not shown in picture) in the middle of the room. There was also a passageway leading out on the south side of the room.





Descent chamber.

“Let’s go to the corridor,” Quint offered. “I don’t see anything else in here.”

Bridget brought up the rear behind Johann and Quint, she suddenly felt an icy chill on her back. She turned to see undead eyes on her.

“Providence of Opheria!” Bridget screamed.





Ghast attack.

No sooner had the exclamation left the cleric’s lips that she succumbed to paralyzation. Quint stepped over her body to fend the undead monsters off and Johann followed suit.





Bridget Paralyzed.

Johann deftly stepped around the Ghasts, while both creatures flailed at him in vain. Quint remained on one side and with Johann on the other they quickly took the Ghast down.





Combat against the Ghasts.

The second Ghast proved more resilient, but with Johann quickly maneuvering around its flank it too fell to their combined blades.

The two men stood together resting from the combat while the cleric lay drooling on the floor. Quint went down to the floor and held her head to make her more comfortable.

“You know,” Johann began with a laugh. “If you trained one of those things. A fella’ could have a pretty good time in a Temple to Virtua with all the sisters.”

“Ye’ are goin’ to rot in eternal pain in the afterlife fer that comment,” Quint responded.

Bridget’s jaws were loosening, “It’s the only way he will ever lie with a woman.”

Both Johann and Quint laughed hard at her comment.

The group gathered themselves and headed down the side corridor entering an ornate tomb chamber.





Burial Chamber.

The central sarcophagus was made of stone heavily decorated and inscribed with a prayer of worship for the Sun God. Quint approached the coffin and tried to remove the lid, but it did not budge.

“Let me help you little lady,” Johann said to Quint. 

“Watch for whatever comes out of this thing and keep it off us,” Quint said.

The lid finally slid aside with a clatter and an occupant appeared!





Shadow attacks.

to be continued…


----------



## pogre (Jun 14, 2003)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You can also out sculpt me-- have you used any custom miniatures in this story yet?
> 
> Wulf *




Oh, just wait, just wait. [rubs hands and smiles.]


----------



## pogre (Jun 17, 2003)

*Episode 48*

Episode 48

The beast attacked Quint from its sarcophagus and Quint felt an unnatural chill run through his body. An icy touch that seemed to pull the strength from his body.

Bridget tried to turn the vile creature, but failed. 

Johann struck home and the dark monster hesitated. It tried to claw at the fighter, but amazingly did not touch him. Quint’s weapon went through the monster without effect.

“’Tis like fighting smoke,” Quint complained.

Johann’s weapon again struck home and the insubstantial, undead entity fell away.

“Everything seems to drain my strength away these days,” Quint commented. “First spiders, now this thing.”

“Can you go on?” Bridget asked Quint.

“Of course,” Quint answered. “Is there anything in the sarcophagi?”

“No, but there is a door beyond,” Johann answered.

The group went through the door and found something that put them all on high alert.





Three chests.

“I saw a game like this in DuJang years ago,” Quint stated. “It’s a charlatan’s ruse. There is no correct choice.”

“It does smell like a trap,” Johann agreed.

“Throw the trap finder in there,” Bridget suggested.

Johann heaved the heavy sack into the room and was rewarded with a substantial portion of the floor giving way. “Aha,” he exclaimed. He reeled in the sack and threw it to the other locations in the room, but found no more traps. “Which chest first?” he asked.

Bridget shrugged in indifference, but Quint pointed to the chest on the far left. Johann proceeded to bash the three chests open and found a fair amount of gold, silver, gems, and jewelry that the party snatched up.

The group wandered back from the room into the main corridor and the chamber with the stairs down the middle. They descended to the slab blocking the way. This door was a different type and retained its original seal. The group began picking away at the mortar seal. 

A couple of hours into the work a pair of Giant Ants wandered into the room and attacked the adventurers. The fight was quick, but not without injury – Bridget had been in the huge insects mandibles and subject to its sting twice. 





Ant attack.

“I’m so sick of giant bugs!” Bridget exclaimed. “Spiders, ants, what’s next?”

“Just cure yourself sister,” Quint suggested. “I’m almost through here.”

A few hours later the portal came open and revealed a long illustrated hall beyond. The end of the hallway had another sealed portal. A few hours of picking the adventurers were through this portal as well. Another hall stretched out beyond the door slab.

Johann threw his sack onto the front of the hallway nonchalantly, almost stepping forward like an automaton. Shortly after the sack hit the ground an audible *kerchunk* could be heard echoing through the hall. Then a spear shot across the hallway.

“Whoa,” Johann commented lowly.

He threw the sack down the hallway a bit further without result. The adventurers tried to jump across the section of hallway where they suspected a pressure plate was situated. To their collective surprise a flame of jet shot through the air across the hall. They tried to jump out of the way, but were limited in their evasion by the spear trap behind them. None of them were hit full force by the flames, only singed.

“I know I hit this section of the hall with the sack,” Johann stated in an exasperated voice.

“It must not be a pressure plate or weight related,” Quint offered.

“Yep, a magical trap,” Bridget agreed.

Johann shrugged as if in agreement and tossed the sack a bit further down the hall. A number of blades crossed the path. The large sharp blades severed the rope holding the sack and cut the bag to pieces.

“Quite a fun house they have here,” Quint quipped.

“Maybe we could brace something against the blades,” Bridget suggested.

“They look too heavy and sharp,” Johann replied. “If you time it correctly, you should be able to make it through there.”

The adventurers dashed across the hallway section and only took a couple of hits from the blades.

“I half expected to run into another trap down here at the end,” Quint confessed.

“There still is a door here,” Johann stated. “What’s more it is trapped in some way, look at this seam on the back side.”

“How did you see that?” Bridget asked incredulously.

“Just lucky,” Johann answered. “I happened to see it before I began chipping the seal.”

“Can you open it with a cantrip?” Bridget asked Quint.

“I can try.” Quint called the cantrip up from memory and something went wrong. The slab did not move. Quint wavered.

“Quint, what’s wrong?” Bridget asked worriedly.

“I don’t know,” he answered. “It fizzled and I feel weaker yet. I can barely hold myself up as it is.”*

Bridget called a prayer that restored some of Quint’s strength.

“I will try again,” Quint offered. Quint called the spell again, and again he wavered.

“Not again,” Johann complained.

“Aye,” Quint admitted. “I cannot explain it mates. But now I’m out of that cantrip and I need to rest to try again.”

“That’s alright Quint,” Bridget consoled. “I could use the rest myself.”

“Let’s rest here,” Johann proposed.

“Here?” Bridget asked.

“Unless you want to run back through those blades,” Johann answered. “Besides what better protection than traps behind us and a sealed door ahead of us.”

“He’s right,” Quint agreed. “Let’s stay here.”

…..

The following morning Quint felt refreshed and Bridget performed her morning meditations and prayers. She prayed over Quint and his strength was restored in full. The group broke fast with some dark bread and hard cheese.

“How say you Quint?” Johann inquired.

“I’ll try again.” Quint closed his eyes and called forth the cantrip. He shook a moment and opened his eyes.

“By Olfader! You failed again!”

“Blaspheming will not help the situation Johann!” Bridget admonished the fighter. “Quint, are you alright?”

Quint was already in the process of casting the cantrip again. He wavered again and fell back. “I don’t know what’s wrong. I am so weak. My strength leaves me everytime.”

Bridget prayed over him once again and restored Quint’s strength.

“I’m just going to open the door,” Johann announced.

“It is trapped. Remember?” Quint mentioned.

Johann pulled the door with all of his strength and the whole wall collapsed towards them. Scrambling from the falling debris all three remained unscathed.

“That could have killed us all,” Bridget said harshly.

“Or we could have died of starvation waiting for Graywyr over there to cast a spell successfully,” Johann retorted. “Besides all’s well that ends well.”

The group went beyond the pile of rubble into the next room. Three standing sarcophagi were in the middle of the room. The lid to each was fashioned with a carving of a fighting man. A door to south went deeper into the tomb.

“The temple guard?” Bridget asked.

“Yes, I think so,” Quint answered.

“Let’s skip them and go south. We can always come back,” Johann offered.

“Or whatever undead monsters reside in them can follow us and strike at the time of their choosing rather than ours,” Quint countered. “When thar’s fish, keep the net wet. Mend her in the morn’.”

“I’ll open the first sarcophagi to the east. You be ready Bridget to cast back whatever comes out of this thing,” Quint instructed.

No sooner had Quint touched the sarcophagi than all three opened almost simultaneously. Three figures swathed in burial linens came forth and cast such despair into the adventurers’ hearts that they wavered.





Mummies attack.

“Mummies!” Quint exclaimed. “Don’t let them touch you!”

to be continued…

*Quint’s spell was failing and draining his strength - A featured rules module from the forth coming Grim Tales by Badaxe games. Quint was truly breaking the odds with his consistent failures.


----------



## pogre (Jun 18, 2003)

*Episode 49*

Episode 49

Johann moved deftly around the undead opponents and sunk his blade into one. Quint missed and cursed to Hergassa.

Bridget retrieved her holy symbol of Opheria. “In the name of her holiness I rebuke thee!” 

To the amazement of all, two of the three mummies retreated before the deity’s servant.





Mummies turned.

Johann and Quint now had the third guardian mummy flanked and hacked into the linen-wrapped abomination with new fervor. Shortly it fell in tatters of centuries old bone, flesh, and cloth.

“I cannot hold them forever,” Bridget cried in reference to the two mummies huddled in the corner.

The men fell upon the cowed undead hacking with all of their might. Even in their vulnerable state the mummies were not without defense and not all of the blows were telling. Finally, the power of the turning waned and in a nick of time Johann struck down one of the monsters.

The other mummy seemed buoyed with renewed courage and landed a terrible blow on Quint knocking him back. Johann tried to dissuade the mummy from further attacks on Quint, but the mummy continued its assault on Quint unabated. Quint weakly struck out but missed completely.

Bridget realizing her help was needed struck the mummy with a powerful blow. Reeling, the mummy turned towards her. The distraction was all Johann needed. A powerful thrust from the fighter’s sword spelt doom for the mummy and it crumpled in a mess of tangled linen strips.

The group sat down and rested a bit.

“Bless Opheria,” Johann commented uncharacteristically. “Without you turning those two, we would have been in big trouble.”

“As you said, ‘Bless Opheria’ – my role was secondary at best,” Bridget replied in appreciation.

Quint went through the sarcophagi finding three masterwork scimitars.

The adventurers packed the well-made swords away and proceeded to the southern door.

…..

“By Olfader,” Johann profaned.

This time Bridget did not object. The chamber they had come upon was immense and contained at least four dozen sarcophagi. 





Servants sarcophagi.

Each sarcophagi lid was carved with a simple body and a tool of trade. The walls were painted with persons engaged in various menial tasks.

“Servants’ burial chamber,” Quint commented.

“I do not like this,” Johann stated grimly.

“We should leave these coffins alone,” Bridget advised.

There were two more exits in the southern part of the room. 

“Let’s head over there,” Quint suggested pointing to the easternmost egress.

Carefully moving through the mass of burial boxes the adventurers followed a short hall out of the chamber. A large central sarcophagus dominated the center of the room they came into. There were half dozen smaller stone boxes surrounding the large sarcophagus. The room’s paintings were of sad scenes of a woman crying.

Johann and Quint stepped into the chamber. The lid to the sarcophagus opened and a women shrouded in linen will rise. She wailed in reverberating tones, “They are killing my children, my sweet infants, come to me my beauties.” 





Queen Mummy.

The small stone boxes around the central sarcophagus opened simultaneously. From each of these issued forth what looked like a badly malformed infant. The infants all wailed and cried, creating an unbearable cacophony of voices. 

The Queen rose with malice burning out of her dead eyes. Her crippled infant children crawled and squirmed along the floor towards the adventurers.

“Turn them!” Johann yelled to Bridget.

Bridget froze in fear.

To be continued…


----------



## Nail (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Episode 49*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> *“Turn them!” Johann yelled to Bridget.
> 
> Bridget froze in fear.
> *



Oops.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Episode 49*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> *
> The small stone boxes around the central sarcophagus opened simultaneously. From each of these issued forth what looked like a badly malformed infant. The infants all wailed and cried, creating an unbearable cacophony of voices.
> 
> The Queen rose with malice burning out of her dead eyes. Her crippled infant children crawled and squirmed along the floor towards the adventurers.
> ...




Very eerie scene there Pogre....

What are the undead infants?


----------



## Caliber (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Episode 49*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *What are the undead infants? *




Inquiring minds want to know!

So why was Quint failing to cast his spells? Arcane Spell Failure?

Isn't it a pain when the Cleric falls FIRST in the combat?


----------



## pogre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Episode 49*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Very eerie scene there Pogre....
> 
> What are the undead infants? *




I'm working on an update that will hopefully sate your curiosity


----------



## pogre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Episode 49*



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> *
> So why was Quint failing to cast his spells? Arcane Spell Failure?
> 
> Isn't it a pain when the Cleric falls FIRST in the combat? *




Hi Caliber!

Quint's spell failures were due to a new mechanic we are using from the forth coming Badaxe's _Grim Tales_. Quint was really breaking the odds failing as much as he did.


----------



## pogre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Episode 50!*

Episode 50

*It seems like episode 50 should be something special, I remember buying Issue #50 of Dragon magazine and is was pretty cool. There was a feature where you ran yourself through a solo adventures that was a series of episodes that tested you’re A-D&D knowledge. Well, I have nothing that extraordinary for this episode – I’ll just make it a bit longer. I’ll try to come up with something grand for number 100.


The despair in the chamber was palpable, and Bridget could not bring herself to move. The emotions running through her were difficult to pin down – fear certainly, and a sort of overwhelming sadness. Johann was yelling something at her, she was vaguely aware of that, but his voice bounced like an empty echo through her head. She wanted to cry, but there were no tears.

“Take out big mama and maybe the shorties will fall,” Quint yelled charging the largest mummy.

Johann glanced at Bridget once more and followed Quint into the fray.

The queen mummy landed a telling blow on the charging Quint knocking him across the room. Her supernatural strength caught him off guard and he shook his head trying to shake the cobwebs loose from his mind. Meanwhile, a couple of the infants, trailing bits of linen, crawled over to attempt to bite his legs.

Johann’s sword hit the Queen with full effect nearly knocking her off her feet. Her wails caused the infants to increase their screaming and crawl over to her defense. The reprieve allowed Quint to get to his feet. Johann looked to Bridget hopefully, but could see she was still lost in the overwhelming fear and despair of this place. 

Johann braced for the Queen’s assault. She missed him apparently still reeling from his earlier blow. Johann renewed his attack but missed. Quint dashed back into the melee and buried his epee into the undead matriarch ignoring the attentions of her children. 

The Queen assailed from two sides seemed to hesitate for a moment and then lashed out against Johann. Johann deftly dodged the Queen’s assault and brought his sword back down on her in reply. The blow knocked the Queen to her knees. She screamed a pitiful curse.

Quint jumped forth and buried his foil again. Johann finished the dead mother with a solid shot to her neck that left her head connected to her body by linen only. Her body shook and then slumped forth.

Quint’s theory about the infant mummies was proved wrong as one of them buried its rotten claw in his calf.

“Aieee! You little git!” Quint cried out. He whirled around and kicked the assailant across the room.

The infants had only increased their loud wailing with their mother’s demise. They swarmed around Quint’s legs forcing him to dance a jig to avoid their attacks.

Johann moved over to Quint’s position and with a sweep of his blade dispatched one of the crawling menaces. Quint stabbed one hanging off his ankle and it receded back laying still. One by one the two adventurers returned the infants to eternal rest. 

Finally, the disturbing cries of the undead babes receded from the chamber. Bridget stepped forward and snapped out of her daze.

“Thanks for your help,” Johann snarled at her in a mocking voice.

“How sad,” Bridget commented.

“What are you talking about?” Quint asked.

“They killed all of her babies,” Bridget said. Her shoulders shook and she began to cry softly.

“What’s wrong Brigs?” Quint asked, moving to her side.

“It was a vision. She was his Queen and they did not want him to have an heir. Every time she had a baby the midwife took it out and it came back to her dead. They told her they were stillborn, but she knew they were killing them. She could do nothing about it.” Bridget cried a bit more and then smiled and said to Quint, “I’ll be fine.”

Johann had been searching during the exchange and reported he had found no secret doors. He held up a necklace he retrieved from the Queen’s neck. “Hey, this will a bring a coin or two. But, that’s it for this place let’s go to the other passage.”

Quint wrapped an arm around Bridget and asked her, “Are you ready?”

“Yes, I’m fine,” she answered.

“Don’t freeze up like that over here sister or we may not make it out,” Johann cautioned.

Bridget ignored Johann’s comments and followed Quint and him back to the other passage.

“I’m banking on this being the big man’s tomb,” Johann announced.

“It looks to be,” Quint admitted.





Romenthrok’s tomb.

“It mirrors the Queen’s tomb,” Bridget agreed.





Tomb layout.

“You know, and I know a big nasty is coming out of that sarcophagus,” Johann noted. “Is there anything you can give me to help in the coming battle?”

Bridget gave a short chant and cast _ strength of the bull_ on Johann.

The group strode into the room and Johann removed the lid of the sarcophagus.





Romenthrok rises.

Johann set his jaw and charged into the chamber. His wide swinging blade hit home and Romenthrok buckled. Quint followed and drove his weapons home. Bridget smashed him with her mace and the former king fell and moved no more.

The group looked around the chamber at all of the treasures.





Romenthrok’s Chamber.

They began picking up and inspecting the treasures.

“Too easy,” Quint said.

“What?” Bridget asked.

“Yeah, I was thinking the same thing,” Johann stated.

“This isn’t Romenthrok?” Bridget asked.

“I have my doubts,” Quint confirmed. “Besides, I don’t see any scrolls or anything else in this room that resembles a spell. Graywyr has been right so far, why would he be wrong about this?”

“He was not wrong,” Johann commented. He threw a gem across the chamber and laughed as it burst into pieces.

“What are you doing?” Bridget asked.

“They are made of paste stone. They’re fake.” Following his pronouncement, Johann immediately began searching the walls.

Quint joined in the search while Bridget looked at the undead creature they had just dispatched.

“I think this was some sort of zombie with a thickened skin,” Bridget stated.

“No wonder it went down so quickly,” Quint replied.

“Wasted a spell for a stinking Zombie,” Johann muttered.

“Here!” Quint announced excitedly. “A seam in the wall. Come have a look Johann.”

“Definitely a door,” the fighter confirmed. Feeling around for some lever or release mechanism his explorations were rewarded with the discovery of a small button. Johann pushed the button. The secret door hinged slightly open and an audible click was heard in the area beyond.

“Well, the door is opened and I think I just set a trap,” Johann announced. 

“Let’s go,” Quint directed.





Chamber beyond the secret door.

“Here goes nothing,” Johann stepped inside the chamber. A huge slab came tumbling down. Johann barely cleared out of the stone’s path. Quint and Bridget followed him into the chamber. Another simple door was set in the south door.

The adventurers went through the door and found a simple chamber. An elaborate sarcophagus with a carved lid of a king was in the center of the room. 

“Get ready,” Johann warned. He eased up to the side of the sarcophagus and removed the lid. Nothing stirred. Instead he found an ornate, bejeweled breastplate, a decorated rod, and a crown on a corpse. Johann carefully removed the items whistling in a low tone. “Now these are the real deal my friends.”

“Is there a tome?  A scroll? Anything that might contain the spell?” Bridget asked.

Johann rifled through the contents of the coffin. “No, nothing,” he responded.

Quint looked around the chamber. This room contained none of the elaborate illustration of the previous chambers. Instead, there was a simple golden script embedded on the walls all around the chamber. “I think I found the spell,” he announced.

Bridget and Johann both looked at him. Both received answers to the question they were about to ask by following Quint’s eyes. The script wound around the chamber with a mysterious simplicity that brought serenity to the place.

“It is the spell,” Bridget confirmed.

“Break the medallion and call Graywyr,” Johann commanded.

Quint removed the medallion he had been entrusted with and put it between his fingers. There was a soft snap as the medallion was broken in twain.

They waited.

“Where is he?” Johann finally inquired impatiently.

“It has been too long,” Bridget stated.

A voice came into their minds. It was Graywyr.

_ I’m waiting to bring you home. Come to the valley entrance with the spell in one hour or I’m leaving._

“Oh that’s great. How do we get him the spell?” Johann asked.

Bridget retrieved some parchment and began rubbing against the letters on the wall with a piece of charcoal. The impressions of the letters were recorded on the parchment. As she moved around the room the spell was disappearing behind her. Quint pointed this out to her, but she confirmed that the letters remained on the parchment. As her parchment covered the last word and she rubbed something stirred from the sarcophagus.

“I think we just broke the spell,” Quint observed.





The true Romenthrok rises.

to be continued...


----------



## pogre (Jun 24, 2003)

*Episode 51*

Episode 51

The shadowy figure smelled of death and decay and its color was that of dark smoke, insubstantial, and at times translucent. The essence was Romenthrok, however, and his hatred filled the room. With startling ease the shadowy foe moved towards Bridget.

Bridget rebuked the undead spirit, but Romenthrok laughed a silent, mocking guffaw and placed his tendrils of icy cold death on the cleric. Her armor was of no use against this insubstantial attack and she felt her life force being pulled from her.





Fighting Romenthrok.

Quint stabbed at the dark apparition but his foil passed through. “Not this again!” he stated with exasperation and desperation in his voice.

Johann’s blade passed through the spirit as well and a pall fell over the group as they fully realized Bridget’s predicament.

Tendrils in the shape of fingers reached out and grasped the cleric. More of her life force leached out to the insubstantial veil of undeath.

Bridget lamely sparred with her mace to no avail. Quint stabbed home on the shadowy beast, and a slow wound appeared. Johann likewise dealt the dark monster a blow, but it withstood their assault.

Bridget braced herself, anticipating the attack, and again it came. Olpheria must have watched over her maiden, because though the monster stole some life force – Bridget remained upright with her last ounce of will.

Nearly simultaneously, Quint’s and Johann’s steel bit into the malignant spirit. In a cry of distress and relief the dark shadow faded.

The group quickly scooped up their materials and made for the tomb’s exit. They raced through the chambers and halls and dragged Bridget along by the hand like a recalcitrant toddler.

…..

“Well, with a few minutes to spare,” Graywyr commented. “The spell please.”

Bridget weakly handed the pages of parchment to the aged wizard. 

His face could not conceal his pleasure. “Excellent. Most excellent. You have done very well my friends! Let us depart.”

Holding hands the group was gone from the valley in a flash.

…..

The breakfast was excellent as usual and the three talked amongst themselves.

“Ahem,” Graywyr coughed. “I assume you are feeling better Bridget after the treatment?”

“Oh much, thank you,” Bridget answered.

“Excellent, I need to do something before we settle our accounts.” Graywyr snapped his fingers and with the snap each of the adventurers felt something snap within their heads.

They all felt disoriented, and also not quite so sure of their old friend Graywyr.

“We were charmed,” Quint stated.

“Quite true. Unavoidable I’m afraid,” Graywyr said. “Now however, you are in full control of your faculties and I would like to conclude the dealings between us. I restored Bridget’s health in full from the life drain of the spirit. A magical operation I would normally charge many times the gold I promised you.”

“A fair trade,” Quint agreed. “I would settle squared.”

“Obviously, I feel the same,” Bridget agreed.

“This is not even right,” Johann complained. “We have zero bargaining leverage. It’s ridiculous. If I claim to want my money you will just turn me into a toad or something.”

“No, no, please,” Graywyr smiled at Johann. “What do you think is fair?”

“Oh, I do not know, forget it,” Johann said with defeat edging into his voice.

“Very well,” Graywyr replied. “Next time you come to my house, please stay as my guests.”

“We shall. Thank you Master Graywyr. You have been most generous,” Quint stated.

“No. Thank you. Be sure to tell my old friend Ladrophos hello,” Graywyr smiled as he held the front door open for the group.

They all stepped to the outside.

“Man, that was weird,” Johann commented.

"Hey, where's Shannon?" Bridget asked.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre (Jun 25, 2003)

*Johann's Story*

Johann’s Story

Pragmatist. Johann liked the sound of that word and it really summed up his life outlook quite nicely. 

“Causes get you killed.”  

He had to laugh a little as he practiced his sword work. Hanging around two clerics had made him follow a lot of causes these days. Still their healing power was worth it.

Finally, when he weighed the choices, the truth was he really appreciated the members of his group in a pinch. They all had a role and for the most part they were pretty good at it.

Now that was pragmatically thinking!





Johann’s old figure.





Johann’s new figure view one.





Johann’s new figure view two.





Johann’s new figure view three.

Truth be told I really like the old Johann figure, even if it was not well painted. It was a very old citadel mini and I like its darkness. Johann’s player did not share my sentiments generally and provided me with this new figure some time ago. I have to admit it does reflect Johann’s armor and weapons more accurately. As he just gained a level now seems a good time to put the new figure into play.


----------



## hwoolsey (Jun 25, 2003)

*You're my hero*

The old fig is a great figure. But you're right, it just doesn't reflect my image of Johann. If I were going to play a ranger or a lighter-armored fighter I'd keep using it.

The new one looks fabulous. I'm so excited to start using it.

Hank (Johann in Pogre's story hour)


----------



## pogre (Jun 26, 2003)

*Final Update*

We played last night.
Things were going along fine and then something happened I have not experienced in several years and never in 3E D&D.

TOTAL 
PARTY 
KILL 

I knew I should not have painted a new figure for Johann

I will start a new story hour with pics of course for the new campaign in the near future.


----------



## Caliber (Jun 26, 2003)

Hehe. I've come close a few times, but never pushed them all over the edge. What did them in? More high level Wizards?


----------



## pogre (Jun 26, 2003)

I'll take part of the blame - I put them in a situation where a head on assault was obviously suicide. To their credit, they put together a plan carefully coordinating their roles and defining their actions and goals. They then proceeded to ignore their own plan.

The situation revolved around scouting a hill giant camp and trying to discover who was behind their actions. All PCs died via Dire Wolves and a Hill Giant.


----------



## Buttercup (Jun 27, 2003)

Bummer.

So you might as well tell us what happened to Shannon....


----------



## pogre (Jun 27, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *Bummer.
> 
> So you might as well tell us what happened to Shannon.... *




Hi Buttercup!

Bummer indeed! I did not expect to be so depressed, but I think I took it harder than the players. They all reassured me that the game was fun - it was just one of those things. As a fellow DM, you know what a pall an unexpected PC death can cast on a session - the TPK seemed much worse than that.

That and the fact I had the next three weeks of adventures mapped out and mostly ready to go 

Oh well...

Shannon found Scapa and they tracked down the rest of the party in the Northern provinces. Just in time -  to be killed with the rest.

*Shannon's player and Scapa warned me ahead of time that it would be tough for them to make it this Summer due to a number of reasons. If it seemed strange at times, it was due to their coming and going.


----------



## hwoolsey (Jun 27, 2003)

You mean you aren't going to tell the story of our deaths in all their glory? Quint would have sung the song for us  

Hank (Johann in Pogre's Story Hour)


----------



## pogre (Jun 27, 2003)

hwoolsey said:
			
		

> *You mean you aren't going to tell the story of our deaths in all their glory? Quint would have sung the song for us
> 
> Hank (Johann in Pogre's Story Hour) *




Ah, no. Working on the new campaign instead.


----------



## pogre (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm painting like mad for the new campaign. I'm using a published adventure to jump start the campaign and I am reworking the Olde Realm a bit.

We still could use a couple more players. If you are anywhere near Champaign and would like to play send me an e-mail
pogueclan(at)yahoo.com.

The least you would get out of it is a decently painted fig

Hope to see you all at GenCon!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 30, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah, no. Working on the new campaign instead. *




So...hopefully  we'll see it here on the boards!?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 30, 2003)

Sorry to see it go... But if you gotta go, might as well go with a bang. 

I have found from experience that Giants are seriously under-rated for CR. They can kill in just a shot or two.

Hey, send me a little more feedback on Quint's unfortunate run-in with Grim Tales-style spellcasting. Was it really just bad luck?


Wulf


----------



## hwoolsey (Jun 30, 2003)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I have found from experience that Giants are seriously under-rated for CR. They can kill in just a shot or two.




Gotta agree with you on that one  .



> Hey, send me a little more feedback on Quint's unfortunate run-in with Grim Tales-style spellcasting. Was it really just bad luck?




As a player witnessing the debacle, it was a combination of several things:

1. Quint rolled, if I recall correctly, 4  1s in a row, with several other failures after that.

2. We were also using the rules for Bridget at that time, who lost several attribute points, even when she made the check to reduce.

3. We switched to Grim Tales rules mid-stream. None of our casters were built with those rules in mind.

4. We were healing temp att loss incorrectly - we were treating it as drained and healing 1 point per day. Pogre corrected us to 1 point per hour. That would have made a huge difference.

Hank (Johann)


----------



## pogre (Jun 30, 2003)

*Grim Tales*

I still really like the basic mechanic behind the Grim Tales rules. However, a number of the players still want to play spell casters. We compromised with a lesser version of the drain rules. I probably was unfair in how I tacked it on mid campaign instead of forcing a complete character change - live and learn.

I still think it will keep the casters from dominating the game and still allow people to play casters.

I like my game to be a little lower magic than average D&D. There's nothing wrong with scrying then teleporting everyone in and being invisible, flying, and hasted for every combat - it's just not my cup of tea on a regular basis. I think the ideas in Grim Tales will help us tailor the magic down to a level I'm happy with...

I like my fantasy to feel like Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay if you have played that game. There's a lot I don't like about that game, but the atmosphere certainly works for me.

I think observers of the next campaign will be hard pressed to tell its not a standard D&D campaign.

Broccli_Head - 
I will put the campaign on the boards. That's why I'm painting like mad  Thanks for the encouragement!

Stay tuned...


----------



## LuYangShih (Jul 1, 2003)

The relative challenge Giants present, like several creatures, are dependent on the type of party they are facing.  If you have a group that primarily relies on melee combat, they are much deadlier than normal.  And if you have a group with, say, an Enchanter and an Archer or two, they are much weaker than normal.


----------



## pogre (Jul 1, 2003)

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> *The relative challenge Giants present, like several creatures, are dependent on the type of party they are facing.  If you have a group that primarily relies on melee combat, they are much deadlier than normal.  And if you have a group with, say, an Enchanter and an Archer or two, they are much weaker than normal. *




I agree with the Enchanter in most D&D campaigns - but I'll take the Giant in a fight with an archer most of the time 2d6+7 always hurts!


----------



## LuYangShih (Jul 2, 2003)

True.  The rock throwing is painful.  I suppose you would need an Archer that was adept at stealth to really give a Giant a run for its money.  The Dire Wolves you mentioned would make that scenario slightly more difficult, of course, but still winnable as long as the DM does not rule that abilities like Scent automatically detect anyone within range.  

Regardless of all that, great campaign and Story Hour, it was a very enjoyable read.  I look forward to the next one, and we will see just how long the party manages to last.


----------



## Skully (Jul 8, 2003)

*Dirt Nap*

OK OK so we didn't follow the massive damage rules to the "T," but I think Quint did make a cowardly retreat (droping everything of value along the way). TPK would imply that Quint was toast. I would hate to think that the worst use of the best stats I have ever rolled is for not.


----------



## pogre (Jul 8, 2003)

Ok, Quint did survive by running like a Nancyboy. However, I think I post for the majority of DMs when I say if you kill everyone, but the Bard it still counts as a TPK. Afterall, it's not like a cleric or fighter got away...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 8, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> *I think I post for the majority of DMs when I say if you kill everyone, but the Bard it still counts as a TPK. *




Man, that's awesome! Almost, but not quite, as satisfying as killing ONLY the Bard.

So presumably Quint will go on to write an epic or two about his brave survival...


Wulf


----------



## pogre (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey, the new story hour is *HERE*


----------

